# Start Teichbau mit Naturagart Teichfenster



## schimpjansen (28. Mai 2014)

Moin Teich Kollegen,
ich werde jetzt in den nächsten Tagen mein Projekt Teich starten .Ich habe in diesem Forum viel Hilfe in der Planung erhalten und möchte euch jetzt teilhaben lassen an meinem Projekt und hoffe auf weitere Hilfe. Der Teich wird etwas anders, kleiner wie auf der Zeichnung zu sehen .Filterkeller auf Schwerkraft (2 BA,1 Skimmer) und ein Fenster von Naturagart wird eingebaut .Welche grösse steht jetzt noch nicht fest.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Mai 2014)

Servus Schimpjansen,

vom Plan her schaut es ja recht interessant aus, spar nicht mit den Fotos.

Gutes Gelingen

LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2014)

Na, denn mal los , aber zackig !!! 
Ich will das Fenster sehen


----------



## Tinky (28. Mai 2014)

Mir fällt auf, dass vor Beginn der Buddelei die rote Kiste auf dem schwarzen Bottich aufgefüllt werden sollte!


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2014)

Super, ich freu mich schon, mal was ganz anderes zu sehen mit einem Fenster im Teich, Wahnsinn.

Dann mal viel Glück beim buddeln und vor allem mit dem Wetter.


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass vor Beginn der Buddelei die rote Kiste auf dem schwarzen Bottich aufgefüllt werden sollte!



Tinky, das wird dann gemacht, wenn wir zur Teichbesichtigung eingeladen werden


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf! 

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Projekt wäre auch ein Fässchen nicht schlecht... 

Ich bin echt mächtig gespannt! Berichte, Bilder, Berichte, Bilder... Bitte!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Mai 2014)

So Heute habe ich Angefangen mir Gedanken zu machen wo ich die Fondamente für die Terasse setzte .Ich habe mal eine Skitze dazu gemacht darauf sollen 12er oder 14er Hölzer und dann nochmal 6 cm Latten quer drauf.Hat da jemand Erfahrung ? Ich will überall 40cm über den Teich ragen mit der Terasse . Der Teich soll unter der kompletten Terasse drunter her laufen.Bis 2,5Meter Spannweite. Bild 1 da soll die Terasse hin .Bild 2 und 3 da ist die Seite wo der Keller hin soll mit dem Fenster . Die Grüne Plane simuliert den Keller ..Dann noch die Idee von meinem TeichProfiel .Ich weiss auch noch nicht wie gross mein Filterkeller werden soll und wo ich den Plaziere .Und wie ich den Filterkeller Dämme? Muss der Filterkeller Nah am Teich sein für den Rücklauf mit LH ? Hoffe das nächsten Samstag(7.06.) der Minibagger kommen kann !


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Juni 2014)

So Gestern und Heute die Fundamente ausgerichtet und ausgeschachtet .Die Fundamente etwas anders gesetzt wie auf der Zeichnung zu sehen aber müsste so gehen .Freitragende Länge ist bei 2,5 Meter geblieben (Bilder 1 -3)  .Morgen Betoniere ich die Rohre und fange mit Hand an die Grasnabe abzustechen um die Endform des Teiches festzulegen ! Komme auf eine Länge von ca 11 Metern und eine Breite von ca 5 Metern .Auf Bild 4 ist ein Bild von der Seite mit dem Fenster .Die Grüne Plane ist der spätere Keller !Ich überlege ob ich noch eine Flachwasserzone rechts (Gelber Schlauch ) neben dem Keller mache oder ob ich das besser weglasse ?


----------



## HMausL (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ein ehrgeiziges Projekt, wünsche dir viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen dabei.

Zu deiner Holzterrasse: Ein Überstand von 40 cm ist kein Problem mit der richtigen Unterkonstruktion. 
Ich habe bei mir einen Fundament Abstand von jeweils 60 x 60 cm. Und einen Überstand von 60 cm vom letzten Fundament, da fängt es schon ganz leicht an zu wippen 

Meine Unterkonstruktion ist aus Bangkirai 40 x 70 mm und die Bretter sind dann natürlich auch aus Bangkirai. Wenn du auch Bangkirai nehmen willst, *achte aber darauf das du nur die dunklen Bretter bekommst, die hellen sind kein Kernholz und auf Dauer zu weich…* siehe Foto.

Davon habe ich einige Bretter dazwischen. 

Dafür dass man laut Aussage des „Fachverkäufers“ im Holzhandel mit Bangkirai gute 50 Jahre Ruhe haben soll, sehen diese Bretter nach knapp 7 Jahren nicht wirklich so aus als ob sie noch so alt werden wollen. 

Liebe Grüße

Helmut


----------



## Titran (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo schimpjansen

Bei über 2 .5 m Spannweite  die freitragend sein soll musst Du zwingend verleimte Balken verwenden, und keine normalen 12 oder 14 Balken.
Die normalen werden Dir unweigerlich anfangen durchzuhängen. Du verleimst diese am besten selber mit ein wenig Vorspannung ( kleiner Bogen ),
so wirst Du am längsten Freude an deiner Konstruktion haben.


----------



## citty2904 (1. Juni 2014)

Hi Schimpjansen,
aus was für einem Holz möchtest du deine Terrassenkonstruktion machen? 
Rein von der Statik muss es kein verleimter Balken sein.
Alles weitere hat mit Lebensdauer und konstruktiven Holzschutz zu tun, also Verbindungspunkte, Holzsorte etc.
Solltest du trotzdem verleimen wollen, bitte im Aussenbereich D4 Leim nehmen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## schimpjansen (2. Juni 2014)

Update Heute .Beton in die Rohre gemacht . Morgen kann ich nix machen muss arbeiten .Mittwoch kommt der erste Container (Der fasst nur 10 qm - grösser gabs nicht ).Dann fange ich glaub ich mit Hand an erstmal den Filterkeller auszuschachten ! Wie weit (Meter vom Teich entfernt) kann ich mit dem LH das Wasser zurück in den Teich Pumpen?? Das muss ich unbedingt wissen !!! Bangkirai sollen die Latten und die Bretter sein aber die Balken darunter 14 x 6 da bin ich mir unsicher .Leimbinder müsste ich ja auch mehrfach streichen und Bangkirai währe wahrscheinlich teuer und bekomme ich denke ich auch nicht müssen 6 Meter Lang sein! Danke für die Antworten .


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2014)

Moin ...... hast du auch einen richtigen Namen? 

Dem LH ist es nicht egal wie lang die Leitungen sind. 
Frag mal Rico @Zacky  , er kann ein Lied davon singen.
Also entweder den Leitungsquerschnitt erheblich größer auslegen oder Zu und Ableitungen ganz kurz und mit ganz wenig Bögen. 

LG Rene


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Juni 2014)

Ja genau das hab ich mir gedacht . Die Skitze zeigt die Überlegung die hier im Forum war wie ich es machen könnte . Jetzt möchte ich den Filterkeller aber weiter entfernt bauen .Wie weit könnte ich denn? Der zulauf dürfte ja kene Rolle spielen mit 3 x 110 er KG .


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2014)

Anders gefragt,  wie weit möchtest du denn und warum unnötig weit weg?

LG Rene


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Juni 2014)

Optisch da ich dort nochmal ein Holzdeck als Deckel machen möchte und der Keller 3Meter x 1Meter x 1Meter werden soll . Das Passt einfach nicht gut nah am Teich da ich auch überall wenig Platz habe !Habe ich ne Wahl? Denke das sind schon einige Meter werde Morgen nochmal Messen.Vielleicht könnte mann auch einen Kleinen Bachlauf machen .Dann währe der Einlauf aber auf der Oberfläche.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo "Schimpjansen",
Hut ab, das wird ein ordentliches Projekt   ! Bei der Terasse empfehle ich eine "Konterlattung", das hat gleich mehrere Vorteile. Meine besteht aus 80er Bangkirai (100er Lärche geht auch), darüber das "bekannte" 40x70 mm², und darauf die 25er "Bretter". Damit hast Du keine Probleme mit einen 40er Überstand. Wenn Du in Deine Fundamente 14er Gewindestäbe einklebst, dann kannst Du mit Mutter und U-Scheibe die Unterkonstruktion perfekt ausrichten, egal wie krumm die Balken sind . Bei mir nannte sich der Belag "Garapa", war nicht ganz so robust eingestuft wie Bangkirai, sieht aber immer noch sehr gut aus (keine solchen Löcher... ). Beim Verschrauben rate ich zu "4A"-Qualität, und 6 mm Durchmesser , alles andere geht nur mit perfekt geradem Holz (der Aufpreis ist sicher "unerträglich"). 
Mach' Dein Profil zur Terasse hin ruhig steil, Du willst sicher "Wasser gucken", und nicht Pflanzen. Der Filter kommt mir nicht sehr groß vor, aber Du hast ja nichts von Fischen geschrieben. Wenn TF = Trommelfilter sein soll, dann ist ein Luftheber mehr als grenzwertig (oder sogar ungünstig). Selbst mein "Mini" braucht etwa 15-25 cm Höhendifferenz. Je größer die Trommel, desto mehr wird das leider. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Höhe am Ausgang (300er Auslauf??) hinzurechnest, dann bist Du bei min 40 cm Förderhöhe.
Plane ruhig ein Pflanzenbeet ein. Das wäre ein optimaler "Rücklauf". Da Dein Filterschacht wie bei mir recht klein ist, würde ich das Beet allerdings als "Vorfilter" betreiben, ganz im Sinne eines NG-Filtergrabens. Ich könnte mir einen 60 cm tiefen "Zickzackgraben" (mehr als 2-3 meter werden es ohnehin nicht) vorstellen, durch den das Wasser zum Filter hin läuft. Die Pflanzen wachsen auf den erhöhten Stellen neben dem graben, und in ein paar Jahren sieht das ganze wie ein großes Beet aus. Das entlastet den Vorfilter und die nachfolgenden Einheiten erheblich, die bekommen dann nur Arbeit, wenn im Teich viel aufgewirbelt wird.
An Deinem Teichprofil fehlt noch ein "Ufergraben" (such' mal unter Kapillarsperre). Der muss nicht sehr breit sein, und zur Terasse hin würde ich die Folie nur senkrecht aufstellen, und mit "Teichprofilen" fixieren (da gibt es viele Varianten, je nach persönlicher Vorliebe). Überleg' Dir also eine gute "Wasserführung", und dann passe das Teichprofil noch mal an diese an!


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo "Schimpjansen",
mein Filterschacht ist übrigens gegen den Erdboden nicht isoliert. Dadurch friert er im Winter nicht ein: "Erdwärme !". Selbst der Deckel ist nicht isoliert. Bei mehr als zwei Meter Tiefe und nicht ganz zwei m² Fläche reicht das - war mir vorher nicht klar. Hinsichtlich Feuchtigkeit ist diese Bauweise nicht optimal, aber es gibt (bei mir ) immer irgend eine Stelle am Filter oder Hauswasserwerk, wo es mal wieder tropft... .


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten ! Ich verste das mit der Höhendifferenz nicht so ganz .Ich gehe mit 3 x 110 in den Filterkeller rein dann am Ende mit einmal 110 wieder zurück in den Teich .In einer Höhe von 30cm unter Wasserspiegel. Es sollen Fische rein aber nicht in Massen . Der Filter is Klein aber der Platz macht es nicht anders Möglich.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

Hi.

Der Filterkeller scheint mir etwas zu klein. Du solltest neben dem Filter selbst, auch genügend Platz haben um Dich selbst darin mal bewegen zu können. Sollte mal etwas undicht sein oder etwas repariert, getauscht, gereinigt und bedient werden müssen, solltest Du für Dich genügend Platz einplanen. Auch die ganze Elektrik, Zugschieber und Kugelhähne brauchen Platz. Also lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig.

Wenn Du in deinem Teich auch Fische halten möchtest, selbst nicht in Massen, wird es evtl. auf Dauer schwierig. Was heißt bei Dir "nicht in Massen"? Und vor allem, welche Fische sollte bedacht werden.

Du kommst mit 3 x 110 in den TF - 1 Skimmer, 2 BA - das ist schon ordentlich und gut, jedoch benötigst Du ggf. entsprechende Durchflussraten, damit alle Absaugungspunkte auch ziehen. Also gehen wir mal von 25-30 tsd Liter Umwälzrate aus, wenn alle 3 Abläufe gleichzeitig offen stehen. Das wird nach meiner Erfahrung mit einem Luftheber schon grenzwertig. Hier ist jetzt die wirkich entscheidende Frage, wie weit sind die Leitungen vom Luftheber bis zum Teich!?
Du schreibst, dass Du aktuell nur mit einem Luftheber arbeiten magst und dann 30 cm unter Wasserlinie in den Teich willst. Grundsätzlich möglich, jedoch würde ich hier definitiv umbauen. 1 x 110 als Ablauf wird nicht reichen - sondern sollte schon mind. 3 x 110 rein = 3 x 110 raus sein oder eher 4 x 110 raus. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Du 3 Luftheber brauchst, sondern wäre hier meine Idee, am Ende eine Ablauf- & Sammelkammer zu stellen, die über die notwendigen Ausläufe zurück in den Teich verfügt. So sollte es auch kein Problem sein, dann 30 oder mehr cm unter Wasserlinie einzuströmen. Vor diese Kammer stellst Du die Luftheber (ich würde von 2 Stück ausgehen), die das Wasser aus dem Helixbereich ziehen und in besagte Sammelkammer schieben. Wie lang bzw. tief sollen die Luftheber werden? Zwischen TF-Kammer und Helixkammer auch entsprechende Verrohrung, es sei denn ein EIgenbau und unterhalb ist alles frei im Durchlauf

Ich kann hier nur von meiner aktuellen Situation sprechen, da ich diesen Aufbau so ähnlich habe. Bei mir pumpen 2 Luftheber in eine Ablaufkammer, diese staut sich leicht an und das Wasser läuft selbstständig auf Grund der Höhendifferenzen wieder ausgleichend in den Teich. In meinem Fall habe ich leider die Erfahrungen machen müssen, dass eine größzügige Verrohrung zwischen den einzelnen Kammer und dem Teich das entscheidende Kriterium zu sein scheint. Da muss ich noch nachbessern, da es bei mir zu wenig Rücklaufmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Ok danke Zacky .Also Sammelkammer mit 2 x 110er rein(Luftheber) und 3 mal 110er raus in den teich (Durch die Folie mit einer Foliendurchführung?).Wie Lang die LH werden sollen weiß ich auch nicht . Aber in welcher Höhe werden die LH denn in die Sammelkammer eingeführt ?


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du mit 2 Lufthebern das Wasser in die Sammelkammer schiebst, würde ich die Luftheberausläufe etwa zur Hälfte - zwei Drittel eingetaucht installieren, da sie dort nach meiner Meinung am besten laufen. Die 3 Auslaufrohre, kannst Du dann an beliebigen Punkten im Teich rauskommen lassen. Dazu ganz normale Folienflansche nutzen. Ich mach gleich noch eine kleine Skizze, wie ich das meine mit 2/3 bzw. 1/2 eingetaucht.

Text korrigiert - sollte zwei Drittel eingetaucht sein!


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

grafische Darstellung, wie es aussehen kann, wenn Luftheber in Betrieb


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank Zacky  welche Abmasse müsste die Kiste so wie in der Darstellung denn ungefähr haben und mit welchen Material kann ich die Kiste am besten Realisieren ? und müssten da noch wieder Schieber dran ? Wollte 3 VDE Schieber nehmen beim Eingang in den Filterkeller mehr eigentlich nicht?! Die Rohre von dem Rücklauf könnten dann ja auch länger werden ?


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, wie und mit welchem Behälter du hinter dem Trommelfilter weiter gehen wolltest. In einer deiner ersten Skizzen, war der Helixbehälter eigenständig und mit einer Lochplatte getrennt, wo letztendlich die Luftheber standen. Von daher sollten wir das erst einmal klären, was Du für einen Behälter für wieviel Helix nehmen wolltest und ob darin auch die Luftheber stehen. So ergibt sich ja auch schon ein wenig die Länge der Luftheber und deren Leistung.

Viele Lufthebernutzer benutzen große KG-Rohre - ab 400 mm Durchmesser - für den Luftheber selbst. So etwas ist sicherlich auch als Ablaufbehälter möglich, nur sehe ich hier immer das Problem mit den Rundungen am Rohr. Da entsprechende Ein- & Ausläufe sauber dran zu bekommen und vor allem fest & dicht, sehe ich für Laien noch als schwierig an.

Ich plane für mich den Bau eines Kompaktbehälters in PE zu schweißen, aber wann und wie und ob es überhaupt klappt weiß ich aktuell noch nicht. PE ist zudem auch recht teuer.

Ich habe aktuell meine Filterkammern alle gemauert und mit Folien ausgekleidet. So auch die Ablaufkammer...

Was die Zugschieber betrifft, plane mind. immer hinten und vorne entsprechende Sperrventile/Zugschieber. Denn wenn mal was mit der Filteranlage ist, du sie wartest, sie umbaust oder im Winter so gar still legst, braucht es Sperrventile! Normal würde ich auch empfehlen, sollten auch zwischen den einzelnen Kammern Zugschieber oder Kugelhähne installiert sein.


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Oha viel Input ! Gut das sind Aussagen ! Ich baue also 6 Zugschieber ein .Dann werden es nicht die von VDE .Zacky das wichtigste für mich im Moment  ist der bau des Filterkellers also sprich die Ausschachtung des Projektes .Also 1,2Meter Tief dachte ich dann 80cm Länge für Verrohrung + 100cm TF + 100cm Helix Kiste + 40cm Verrohrung (330cm Gesamtlänge) . Dann würde ich auch eine Breite von 1,2 Meter anstreben . Wenn das Wasser nachher nicht Glasklar ist würde für mich auch keine Welt untergehen !So lange ich noch etwas von der Scheibe im Inneren des Teiches etwas erkennen kann.die Rückführung in den Teich müssen ja nich gerade verlaufen oder ich könnte also auch mit Bögen arbeiten? Und da wo die  Flansche für die Foliendurchführung (Für Rücklauf) sitzen besser eine Betonwand?


----------



## karlethecat (4. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte dir, schimpjansen, nicht zu nahe treten, dein Eifer in aller Ehren, aber bei so einem Projekt würde ich zuerst einmal planen, planen, planen.
Ich finde es nicht optimal von einem auf den anderen Tag in einem Forum eine Frage zu stellen und dann mal so drauf loszubauen.
Deine Fragen zeigen mir dass du dich nicht ausreichend damit beschäftigt hast, ist halt jetzt auch eine blöde Zeit, weil man ja bauen will wenn das Wetter gut ist.
Dennoch, nimm dir bitte die Zeit! Zwecks Luftheber könntest du dich mal an Frank von http://www.lifra-wasser-umweltbau.de/ wenden - ich habe die letzten Monate Baudokus gesehen, da wurden Luftheber eingebaut, das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen welche Dimensionen die haben (bei ca. deiner Teichgröße). Da ist auch sehr viel Know-How erforderlich - das so nebenbei zu "erfragen" wird nicht so einfach werden.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Ich baue also 6 Zugschieber ein



, das ist schon besser...es geht aber immer noch besser, wenn Du evtl. Verschraubungen nutzen könntest, aber da ist wieder noch mehr Platz nötig. Wichtig ist halt, dass Du deine komplette Filteranlage halt vom Teichkreislauf trennen kannst.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> 80cm Länge für Verrohrung + 100cm TF + 100cm Helix Kiste + 40cm Verrohrung



Wo sind dann die Luftheber? Oder anders gefragt, wo befindet sich dann die Ablaufsammelkammer? Welche Wege sind denn für die Luftheberrohre wirklich bis zum Teich hin zu überwinden?


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig lese, willst Du die Sichtscheibe in den Filterkeller mit einbauen? Also ist der Filter doch direkt neben dem Teich?

Die Rohre und Flansche für die Rückläufe müssen nicht zwingend in eine Betonwand eingebaut werden. Sicher wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, dann die Wandflächen mit Putz/Zement abzuziehen, damit sie ein wenig mehr Stabilität bieten. Aber da Du keine senkrechten Steilwände geplant hast muss man halt sehen, wie man die Anschlüsse anbringt. Wäre es evtl. möglich, die Wände unterhalb der Terrasse vielleicht in Beton zu machen? Wenn ich deine Skizze richtig interpretiert habe, hast Du die Terrasse doch über einen Teil des Teiches gespannt!? Oder? Ist eh' toter Raum...da wächst nix wirklich, aber ein gutes Versteck für die Fische.

Bezüglich der Scheibe noch eine Idee bzw. Frage: Wenn die Scheibe im Filterkeller installiert werden soll, kannst Du ja nur die Fische sehen, wenn Du auch darin stehst. Sofern ich das alles mit der Scheibe und deren Position richtig verstehe...Wäre es nicht besser die Scheibe in eine Wand einzubauen und dann wie so eine Art Treppenabsatz / Sichtplatz außerhalb zu machen?

Schon wieder Fragen über Fragen, bestimmt mehr Verwirrung als Hilfe...


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Karlethecat Also die Planung habe ich vor ca einem Halben Jahr begonnen dann wieder auf Eis gelegt jetzt habe ich 6 Wochen frei und habe das Geld also ist es jetzt etwas kurzfristig aber ich dachte auch nicht das es nochmal so kompliziert wird da meine Planung für den Filter für mich abgeschlossen schien .Ich habe keine Ahnung wie mann das baut und muss auf das vertrauen was mann hier schreibt .SoZacky das hast du Falsch interpretiert war von mir auch blöd beschrieben der Keller ist eine Terasse mit dem Fenster und hat mit dem Filterkeller nichts zu tun .Der Filterkeller soll dort hin wo die Hollywoodschaukel im Moment noch steht. Ich werde Bilder machen...


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht kann mann das so besser erkennen Wenn ich den Filter direkt an der Fensterterasse setzte denke ist das nicht Optimal . Grüne Plane simuliert die Terasse (Wird etwas grösser ) In einer Tiefe von ca 1,5 Meter


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

ah ok, dann habe ich das etwas verwechselt und falsch interpretiert...

Es ist auch nicht alles komkpliziert, nur kommen mit der Zeit immer neue Ideen und Möglichkeiten zu Tage. Die (Filter-)Planung ist an sich schon soweit ok, nur braucht es halt ein paar Verständnisbelange, da die Nutzung eines Lufthebers schon anders ist, als die einer normalen Teichpumpe. Daher halt nur die vielen Fragen und Antworten. Im Grunde genommen ist dein Konzept schon gut - Trommelfilter als Vorfilter ist schon sehr optimal - danach folgend die Biostufe mit Helix ist auch gut - die Sache mit der Pumpe ist da filigraner, denn ein Luftheber hat eben so seine Einschränkungen. Geht nicht - gibt's nicht...nur bedarf das Eine oder Andere ein wenig mehr Planung, damit es auch reibungslos funktioniert. Fehler in der Vorplanung sind in der Praxis bei laufenden Betrieb halt schwierig wieder glatt zu bügeln, da hat @karlethecat schon Recht.

Wenn Du den Platz für die Luftheber noch findest, sollte auch alles funktionieren. Wenn definitiv kein Platz zu schaffen ist, dann im Zweifelsfall doch auf ein oder zwei normale Schwerkraftpumpe(n) umswitchen. Wenn das gesamte Konzept jetzt schon für Schwerkraft ausgelegt wird, geht es später auch mit Luftheber nachzurüsten. Hierfür ist einfach nur wichtig, dass genügend (passende) Rohre rein und raus gehen.

Um das Thema dann vielleicht doch für Dich planerisch abzuschließen noch eine kurze Anmerkung. Der Luftheber lässt sich auch zwischen dem Vorfilter und der Biokammer installieren. Ich versuche das auch nochmal in eine Skizze zu bauen oder jemand Anderes hat so etwas schon konzipiert und gezeichnet. Du brauchst einfach nur Platz für eine solche Filteranlage, dessen musst Du dir bewusst sein...

Das große Problem ist halt, dass man hier am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzt, nur Bilder hat, die graue Theorie sieht und nicht wirklich gewisse Sachen vor Ort besprechen und erklären kann. Manche Dinge muss man einfach vor Ort besprechen oder sich anschauen können. Ich gehe aktuell auch immer von meinem Filterkonzept aus, was ich ja gerade erst vor kurzem auf Luftheber umgestellt habe und halt die Defizite oder Möglichkeiten sehe. Für mich ist immer vordergründig, dass es dann auch energiesparend & effizient sein soll.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

Skizze


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Gedult,
ok fasse zusammen
-Filterkeller kann ein paar Meter entfernt sein 
-Einlauf 3 x 110 er in den Keller 
-Rücklauf in Teich 3 x 110 er am besten Kleine Betonwand 30cm unter Wasserstand
-Rohre für Rücklaufleitung können mehrere Meter lang sein und auch Bögen beinhalten
-3 Schieber für vorne und 3 Schieber für hinten

dann kann ich bauen der Filterkeller mit der Aufteilung mache ich dann später wenn der teich fertig ist .Dann baue ich und wenn dann Platzmangel ist muss ich halt komprommisse eingehen .Etwas weniger Helix oder so....
Erst mal Danke ich muss jetzt die 3Teichdurchführungen  ,6 Schieber und 2 BA bestellen den Skimmer mache ich später (Installiere nur die 1 Teichdurchführung ).


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2014)

So kann das was werden.  Bei den Bögen - natürlich so wenig wie möglich und wenn dann immer kleine Winkel - also je nach Platz 15° - max 30°.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> Installiere nur die 1 Teichdurchführung



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht!? Du brauchst eine Wanddurchführung für den Skimmer - 110er Flansch in etwa 1m Tiefe nach außen und dann die 3 x 110er Flansche von der Rücklaufkammer...also 4 Folienflansche/Wanddurchführungen.


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2014)

ja genau 4 Durchführungen


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zacky und Schimpjansen,
mal noch eine dumme Frage. Soll der Trommelfilter die ganze Zeit getaucht sein, also eine um 90° gedrehte "SiPa"? Wie wird die gereinigt? Eure Bauvorschläge (so die Vorfilterung ok ist) schreien nach einer "Rohrpumpe" statt eines Lufthebers, das spart vermutlich Platz und Strom zugleich. Hinsichtlich Verrohrrung passt das zu den gemachten Aussagen, beim Luftheber ist der nötige Platzbedarf vielleicht nicht bedacht (bzw. die Überströmfläche zu knapp kalkuliert, was zusätzliche Förderhöhe und damit elektrische Leistung bedeutet, vom mechanischen Aufbau - oberhalb Teichniveau - einmal abgesehen).


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Juni 2014)

Aber haben die Rohrpumpen wesentlich mehr Watt? Vielleicht muss ich ja auch keinen Flow von 30000 Liter haben .Überlegung   Was ist wenn ich nur einen BA mache und einen Skimmer und nur 2 Rückläufe ?Ich habe dann weniger Foliendurchläufe und denke der Teich wird deshalb auch "sauber" . Mir geht es jetzt nicht darum Geld oder der gleichen zu sparen. Ich möchte nur die laufenden kostenganz gering halten .Besonders Strom . Der teich wird ja auch kleiner wie auf der Anfangszeichnung von Naturagart .Eure Meinung


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Juni 2014)

Ich könnte den Filterkeller auch am Wintergarten (Nr14) Machen da hätte ich Platz aber ich habe nur eine Betonplatte und kann da nich weiß Gott wie tief ausschachten .


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Juni 2014)

Oder ich muss das (wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist )auf die Seite des Gartens machen.Ich könnte den da etwas Länger machen aber nicht tiefer wie 1Meter. Der Vorteil ich währ direkt am Teich .


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Rolf.

Ich musste erst kurz überlegen, was Du meintest...aber ich denke, Du meinst den Fehler in meiner Zeichnung!? Meine Skizzen sollte nur dass System veranschaulichen, nicht als Baugrundlage dienen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass bekannt ist, wie ein Trommelfilter funktioniert und eingebaut wird. Das dieser nicht komplett unter Wasser steht, sollte Schimpjansen bekannt sein. Wie ich auch in einer anderen Skizze aufgezeichnet habe, ist zu erkennen, wie ein Luftheber eingesetzt werden kann. Von daher ar dies mein Vorschlag, wenn es Verbesserungen oder Anmerkungen gibt, dann sollten wir sie ihm schnell mitgeben, da er ja am Wochenende ausbaggern wollte.


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Juni 2014)

Ja wie Tief denkt ihr sollte der Keller sein? Und würdet ihr ihn dämmen ?Die Rohre laufen ja von dem BA,Skimmer in den Keller mit Gefälle zum Teich dann kommen die Rohre ja in dem Keller Boden an kann ich dann mit 90 Grad Bogen nach oben führen zum Anschluss an den TF? Oder noch Steiler zum Teich hin und in der Mitte vom Filterkeller rauskommen? Teichtiefe ist ja am Ende ca 1,2- 1,5 Meter

Was denkt ihr sind das die Sachen die ich dafür verwenden kann? Dann würde ich die Bestellen


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2014)

Der Filterkeller muss so tief sein, dass Du deinen Trommelfilter, die Biostufe und dann ggf. die Pumpenkammer/Luftheberkammer unterbringen kannst. Das hängt jetzt von den technischen Daten deines Trommlers und den Behältern ab.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
mein Filterkeller ist so tief, dass ich unter den Bodenablauf der Filtertonnen einen Eimer hängen kann, um den Schmodder abzulassen. Ich wollte auch unter dem Auflagebalken für den Deckel noch durchlaufen können (da sind wir denn bei min 2,50 m Schachttiefe). Wenn man sich unter einem solchen Balken bücken muss, dann braucht man nämlich etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, also noch mehr nicht nutzbare Kellerfläche. Allerdings ist mein Schacht verdammt eng, das funktioniert so wohl nicht mehr nicht als Rentner... . Bei einem Trommelfilter würde ich zur Rohrpumpe, oder einer Teichpumpe mit kleiner Förderhöhe (z. B. Aquamax gravity von Oase - die 10000er verbraucht höchstens 65W) greifen, die sind günstiger in den Stromkosten als Wasserheber, und brauchen weniger Platz.
Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich den Filter für Flußraten von wenigstens 16 m³/h auslegen. Das ist das Doppelte meiner Leistung, für ein mehrfaches an Teichoberfläche. Dann bist Du auch bei den kleinsten Rohrpumpen angelangt. Reduzieren kannst Du die Leistung jederzeit mit einer kleinern Pumpe, oder einem Dimmer, umgekehrt wird's blöd.
Mach den Filterkeller groß, und auch den Filtergraben noch größer, der ist mir noch zu klein. Die Teile, die Du bestellen willst, sind gut. 90°-Bögen werden hier gerne verteufelt. Ich habe bei mir auch welche im System (Eingang Filterkeller, und Bodenausläufe Teich), an die ich auch herankomme, sollten sie mal verstopfen. bei mir gehen die Rohre allerdings seitlich in den Keller rein. Ich würde schon an zwei Bodenabläufe denken, bei Deinem Profil. Hoffentlich sagt auch ein "Großteichbesitzer" was dazu, ich habe schließlich keine 60 m³, und käue nur wieder, was ich hier so gelesen habe.
Das mit der Dämmung vom Filterkeller kapiere ich nicht. Willst Du den Deckel dämmen, oder womöglich die Wände? Letzteres ist Unfug, weil Dein ganzer Teich nicht gedämmt ist. Für den Winter führt die Wanddämmung sogar dazu, dass Du Frost in den Keller bekommen kannst. Eine Deckeldämmung halte ich für sehr schwierig wegen der Temperaturen und Luftfeuchtigkeiten, das führt zu einer zusätzlichen Kondensation im Keller.
Denke bei Deinem Keller an einen zentralen Bodenablauf, oder an einen "Pumpensumpf", wo sich Wasser sammeln kann! Ich habe einen zentralen Bodenablauf, und unter dem Fußboden gut 30 cm "Frostschutz", verdichtet, zum Versickern und Trockenhalten des Fundaments (kann man in meinen Alben sich anschauen).


----------



## schimpjansen (6. Juni 2014)

Ach super Kurzhals .Gute Informationen .Der Keller wird denke ich 1,2Breit 4Lang und 1,....Tief muss schauen was da geht .Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte würde ich den auch richtig riesig demensionieren .Es geht leider nicht und es täuscht vielleicht auch auf den Bildern was mein Platz hier an geht .Meine Mutter hatt ein Teich da wird mit einem Oasefilter Biotec oder so gefiltert .Wenn das Wasser nachher so sauber ist wie bei ihr bin ich zufrieden.

So Update erster Container voll  heute kommen zwei neue und der Minibagger dann sollte das grobe raus sein!


----------



## schimpjansen (6. Juni 2014)

So Minibagger is fertig .4 Container voll sinds insgesamt geworden Tiefe vom Teich schätzungsweise bis 1,3 Meter . Das ging alles so schnell mit dem Bagger das ich nicht 100% bei meinem Profil geblieben bin.Werde noch einiges nacharbeiten müssen aber mit 6 Mann die die Karren fahren und dem Minibagger war das nicht zu machen mit ständigen nachmessen. Filterkeller ist auch fertig .Bild 4. Aber jetzt weiss ich nicht so recht wie ich weiter mache? Der Vorbesitzer dieses Hauses meintre auch seinen Bauschutt vergraben zu müssen ein Albtraum !!! Reicht da das gute Vlies von Naturagart? Oder muss da Pudersand drauf? Das grobe an Steinen sammel ich natürlich ab !


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Juni 2014)

Das Bild habe ich im Internet gefunden. Währe das so ok ?Ich will jetzt die Tage mit dem einschalen von dem Filterkeller beginnnen und ich steh noch ein bischen auf den Schlauch . Ich muss auch mit den KG Rohren zum Ende des Filterkellers und habe gar kein Graben dafür ausgehoben. Auf welcher höhe würde es Sinn machen die Rohre im Filterkeller rauskommen/ankommen zu lassen?Der Rücklauf ist mir klar .


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
Dein Keller ist schon deutlich gößer als meiner, und zu überdachen geht er auch - das ist schon mal gut. Zuläufe würde ich frostsicher (das ist kein Thema beim BA) verlegen, bei den Ausläufen ist unterirdische Verlegung eher für die Optik sinnvoll, oder wenn Du im Winter nicht entleeren oder "Sparbetrieb Filter" machen willst. Mein Auslauf liegt vielleicht nur 20 cm unter der Erde, ist im Winter in Betrieb mit ganz wenig Durchlauf (vielleicht so 0,3m³/h). Das geht schon einige Winter gut, und wir hatten 2010-2012 richtig harte und lange Winter mit über 30cm Eisdicke auf dem Teich... .
Die Rohre zum Filterkeller mit Gefälle in nur einer Richtung verlegen, sonst könnte sich eine Luftblase sammeln! Du würdest bei einem "handgeschachteten" Graben also vermutlich am oberen Ende des Keller herauskommen (>50 cm Tiefe wegen Frostschutz), das ist nicht schlimm. Die Zuläufe zu einem Vorfilter liegen meist nicht sehr tief, und Du kommst an die Zugschieber/Kugelhähne zum Absperren/Regulieren auch von oben (liegend) 'ran, ohne in den Keller klettern zu müssen. Schau' mal in mein Album zur Technik, da sieht man auch einige Baufehler.


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Juni 2014)

Danke RKurzhals,
habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich mit den 3  110er (2 BA und 1 Skimmer) mit dem Rohren unter 50cm bleiben soll und im Keller dann in bestenfall unter 50cm ankomme mit gefälle zum Teich ! Habe ich das richtig verstanden ?


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Juni 2014)

Ich lasse die Rohre ja unter der Folie laufen .Dann 10 cm Füllsand drauf währe das ok?


----------



## Zacky (7. Juni 2014)

Das Gefälle zum Teich bzw. die leichte Steigung zum Filter dient dazu, dass sich ggf. vorhandene Luft in den Leitungen nicht festsetzt, sondern nach oben zum Filter aufsteigt und entweichen kann. Es genügt durchaus 1cm/m Steigung oder Gefälle. Wichtig bzw. sinnvoll ist es, die Rohrleitungen entsprechend mit den Muffen in Fließrichtung zum Filter zusammen zu stecken. Also die Muffe ist sozusagen hinten. 

Das mit den -50 cm soll ein wenig Frostschutz bieten. Viele kommen mit ihren Rohren entweder im Boden der Filterkammer raus oder halt 50 cm unter Erdniveau=Teichniveau.

Die Bodenabläufe selbst sollten in Beton gesetzt werden und die Rohrleitungen im Boden - also unter der Folie - mit dem Füllsand richtig einschlämmen. Achte darauf, dass die Dichtungsgummi beim Zusammenstecken nicht verkanten oder so, denn das sind dann evtl. minimale Undichtigkeiten, die später schwer zu finden sind. Wenn Du die Rohre sauber und ordentlich zusammen steckst, passiert nix.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
das ist richtig. Der Einlauf in einen SiFi, TroFi oder Vlieser liegt nicht in 2 m Tiefe. Wenn Du 50 cm tief im Keller ankommst, dann sollte das für die meisten Vorfilter reichen. Wenn das bei jemand nicht so sein sollte, dann bitte melden!
Damit kannst Du den Graben per Hand schachten, wobei der Übergang zum Filterkeller die meiste Arbeit machen wird. Bei mir kommen die Rohre etwa einen Meter unter Niveau im Keller 'raus, und dann von unten in den Trofi (wo ich im Schacht etwa 40 cm nach oben gehe - seitwärts ginge es auch in den Trofi, und da hättest Du bei Schwerkraft viel "Luft nach oben", weil der Einlauf nur unterhalb "min-Niveau" des Filters installiert sein muss (also Teichwasserstand minus einer Höhendifferenz durch die "Saugwirkung" der Pumpe am Ende des Filters.


----------



## schimpjansen (8. Juni 2014)

Moin und danke, die KG Rohre muss ich noch kleben? Oder reicht nur stecken? wie habt ihr das mit dem Abfluss gemacht ich müsste um an die Kanalisation zu kommen 50 Meter weit unter der Garage her ein Rohr verlegen . Gibt es eine nicht ganz so Optimale Lösung die jemand hat oder bei jemandem gesehen hat? Gruss


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Pumpensumpf in deinem Filterkeller und dort eine kleine Tauchpumpe rein mit der wird dann das Gewächshaus gegossen oder andere Blümchen 

LG Rene


----------



## Zacky (8. Juni 2014)

Morjen...

Die KG-Rohre werden an den Muffenseiten nur gesteckt. Die einizige Stelle wo das KG-Rohr geklebt werden muss, ist der Flansch am Bodenablauf. Dort wird ein kleines Stück Rohr 10-15 cm (ohne Muffe) eingeklebt und ab da geht es dann mit den Mufenstopfen weiter.

Das Abwasser ist die Kanalisation einzuleiten ist ohne vorherige Anmeldung nicht zulässig und wird eher selten auch genehmigt. Daher die Empfehlung wie von Rene alias @troll20 , das Abwasser in einen Sicker- oder Pumpenschacht zu leiten. Wenn Du es dann nicht sammeln möchtest, kann man auch folgend Versickerungsrohre/Drainage verlegen, wo das Wasser im Garten versickern könnte. Die Drainagerohre aber nicht mit dem direkten Abwasser beschicken, sondern vielleicht nach einer Absetzkammer oder mit Sieb oder ähnlichem sichern. Sonst verstopft Dir das Sickerrohr ganz schnell. Den Schmodder im Schacht, mit einer Harke oder Schüppe bei Bedarf rausholen und auf den Kompost schmeißen.

BA mit Rohr sieht so aus


----------



## schimpjansen (8. Juni 2014)

Super danke Leute für die Hilfe ohne euch würde es schwierig werden .Neue Bilder von Heute .Thema Teichfenster .Ich denke ich werde die Betonwende anlegen wie ein H ! Heisst in den Teich Links und Rechts und im Keller Linkr und Rechts nur so bekomme ich stabilität bei den Seiten und kann das Profil im Teich senkrecht machen .Denke das ist die beste Option da wie ihr seht nicht besonders viel Platz ist .Fenster stand Heute wird 1Meter x 1Meter .Wollte 80 x 100cm Bestellen kostet das selbe also denke ich grabe ich noch etwas .Bei der Gestaltung im Teich wo mann reinschaut muss ich gucken denke irgendwie mit Steine .Die Wände zum Stützen dachte ich vielleicht mit 11,5cm Schalungssteine oder meint ihr besser Dicker?


----------



## schimpjansen (8. Juni 2014)

Heute haben wir angefangen eine Stützkante aus Beton unter der Terrase zu machen, ich weiß nicht genau ob das muss? Habe mir gedacht, das könnte die Folie besser stützen? Ich hab auch angefangen, die Zuleitung zum Filter zu graben...bin mindestens 50 tief und geh in den Filterkeller mit 2x 45° Bögen.


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Juni 2014)

Moin habe Heute etwas weiter gebaut und bin auf ein Problem gestossen. An einem Abschnitt am Teich läuft ein Weg entlang der 30cm Höher liegt als der Wasserspiegel (siehe bilder)Auf dem ersten Bild ist Oberkante Brett der Wasserspiegel.


----------



## Zacky (9. Juni 2014)

Dann setze dort doch einfach eine Steilwand hin, mauer die Wand mit Schalsteinen bis kurz über die Oberkante Gehweg und gut ist. In die Schalsteinwand gleich Pfostenanker einbetoniert, damit Du dort später ein kleines Geländer aus Holz anbauen kannst. Durch die Steilwand beziehst Du gleich wieder etzwas mehr Volumen, was für das Teichklima und für die Fische von Vorteil wäre.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
Zackys Idee  ist gut. Auf jeden Fall würde ich das seitliche Ufer mindestens (!) bis kurz über Wasserhöhe befestigen (Beton ohne Armierung, oder auch Schalsteine). Die Folie kann man dann mit einem sichtbaren Teichprofil an der Steilwand festhalten, oder man läßt sie (unter Wasser wäre mein Tipp) hinter einem "Aufbau" auf der Steilwand verschwinden (so ist mein "Steinufer" aufgebaut). Das wäre eine Anregung, wie die Folie "unsichtbar" an der Wand (hinter einer "wasserfesten Mauer") fixiert wird. ich glaube, Zacky hat auch so eine Mauer in seinem Teich. Mich hat das etwa 10 cm Breite und ein paar cm Gefälle gekostet, also nicht viel mehr als die Betondicke fürs Steilufer bei Dir. Ich hänge mal ein Bild an, das erklärt ein wenig mehr. Wo die grüne Ufermatte leicht schräg bei mir in den Teich geht, brauchst Du wohl eine befestigte Steilwand. Auf den letzten beiden Bildern siehst Du, wie ich da mit Beton gepfuscht habe. Das Bild davor ist eine andere Idee, Folie am Steilufer zu verstecken. Du wirst schon das Richtige machen, hat ja bisher sehr gut geklappt. Wollte Dich nur trösten, dass Du nicht der einzige bist, der kurz vor Ende noch mal tüchtig ins Schwitzen kommt (das kommt man bei dem Wetter auch so ). Die Steine in der Mitte sind auch schon stabil genug für Geländer, so man sie vermörtelt. Gut gesetzte Betonkanten/Borde funktionieren auch. Passende Edelstahldübel bekommt man schon im Baumarkt bei den Geländern.


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Juni 2014)

Ja das war auch meine erste Idee Zacky und danke Kurzhals .Gut werde das morgen in Angriff nehmen .Ist alles wirklich viel Arbeit ! Morgen gibs mehr Bilder    denke werde 2 Schalungssteine übereinander machen das müsste stabiel genug sein 11,5 cm .Ist nur ne Länge von 4 Meter .Gruß


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Juni 2014)

Update Heute Filterkeller Schalungssteine erste Reihe ausgerichtet 3,5Meter lang .1,2Meter Breit .Tiefe kann ich an bestimmten Stellen noch vertiefen im Moment 1,2Meter .Aber mein Wasserspiegel ist in dem Filterkeller ziehmlich hoch .Wieviel Platz brauche ich zwischen Wasserspiegel und Deckel vom Filterkeller? Morgen wird Filterkeller Betoniert .


----------



## schimpjansen (11. Juni 2014)

Filterkeller ist Fertig Betoniert worden Heute .Mein Gott is da ein Beton reingegangen .Albtraum obwohl nur 11,5 er Schalungsteine .So morgen mache ich weiter auf der anderen Seite .wo das Fenster hinkommt damit ich da die Betonarbeiten übers Wochenende zum Ende bringen kann. Wahnsinn was für ne Arbeit .


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2014)

Da war ja jemand die Tage schon gut fleißig...schaut gut aus. 

Das mit dem Beton verfüllen, kenne ich nur zu gut...bei mir waren es zudem noch 17,5er Schalsteine und ich habe den gesamten Teich samt Filter so gebaut. 

Wie ich sehe, hast Du schon die Rohrleitungen komplett drin. Was ich nur noch als Gedankenstütze anmerken möchte, ist...dass Du beim Weiterbauen darauf achten solltest, dass Du auch auf die Zu- & Rückleitungen noch Zugschieber drauf bekommen solltest. Bei den schräg laufenden Auslaufrohren ist es nicht das Problem, da mit Winkeln und Rohr etwas Abstand zu gewinnen, aber die Leitungen von BA und Skimmer sind recht dicht beieinander, wie es aussieht.


----------



## karlethecat (12. Juni 2014)

Hm, wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue muss ich feststellen dass sich da jemand, entgegen meiner Empfehlung vor einigen Tagen, überhaupt nicht informiert hat:
Z.B. Steine nicht im Versatz (wäre sehr einfach gewesen), ich sehe keine horizontale und vertikale Eisen (muss nix heißen, sehe sie halt aber nicht), Steine immer bis oben mit Beton gefüllt (wie soll da die Verbindung zur nächsten Reihe entstehen?), Ecken nicht sauber miteinander verbunden (stumpf gegeneinander, keine Betonverbindung), kein Ringanker (hätte der Stabilität bestimmt gut getant).
Wenn das so weiter geht wird das (meiner Meinung nach) Pfusch von Vorne bis Hinten. Sorry.  
Sehe das nur ich so? Dann halte ich mich gerne raus ...


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2014)

karlethecat schrieb:


> Steine nicht im Versatz...Steine immer bis oben mit Beton gefüllt



Hi Marc.

Sicher hast Du hier Recht, dass es wohl in Teilen besser gewesen wäre, die Mauer im Halbsteinverband/Versatzverband zu setzen, aber dieser Bauabschnitt scheint abgeschlossen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Hinweis jetzt beim weiteren Bau seine Berücksichtigung findet.  Das die Steinreihen bis oben schon verfüllt sind, liegt bestimmt auch daran, dass dies schon die Oberkante ist. (gehe ich jetzt von aus)

Und raus halten finde ich keine gute Idee, denn wie man ja sieht, sehen mehrere Augen mehr und können entsprechend helfen oder gegensteuern!


----------



## karlethecat (12. Juni 2014)

@Zacky: Ich habe halt das Gefühl dass hier zu schnell mit zu wenig Überlegung und Information geschuftet wird (ist ja schon ein bisschen wärmer draußen) - und es der Erbauer kurz- bis mittelfristig bereuen wird sich nicht vorher gründlich informiert zu haben.
ps: Wenn ich mir den vermurksten Filterraum anschaue und dann denke dass noch ein Sichtfenster verbaut werden soll, oh je oh je ... Ist vielleicht jemandem aufgefallen dass dort Sandboden ist? Kein Fundament etc. errichtet wurde?


----------



## schimpjansen (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich werde nicht mehr weiter in dieses Forum schreiben wenn mann mich hier hinstellt als ob ich nix geplant hätte   Karlethecat du Oberprofi gib Tips oder schreib woanders  .Eisen ist drin und die Steine laufen nicht alle Stumpf voreinander .Was soll beim Filterkeller denn für Kräfte auftreten .Meine Meinung ist das er das Erdreich haltren muss und ich bin mir Sicher das wird er !Wir haben immer zwei Reihen übereinander gestellt dann befüllt und mir ner Dachlatte verdichtet da bei den 11,5 Steinen der Beton nicht richtig durchrutscht. Aber hättest du mir den einen oder anderen Tip vorher reingeschrieben hätte ich ihn sicherlich berücksichtigt . Zacky das mit den Rohren täuscht da ist nochmehr Platz zwischen wie bei den Rückläufen .Die Schieber und BA sind heute geliefert worden. Morgen bereite ich die Schalsteine vor für das Teichfenster .Will eigentlich Betonieren am WE.


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2014)

nicht verzagen, schau mal in meinen Thread da dachte ich auch manchmal, alles nur Besserwisser.
Manchmal nerven die Beiträge hier aber meist sind sie auch sinnvoll, also immer weiter berichten und Fotos hochladen.
Ich freu mich auf deinen Bericht


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juni 2014)

Filterkeller sollte mind. 15-20 cm höher sein als OK Wasser. Je nachdem, welcher Vorfilter reiinkommt, sind diese meist über den Wasserspiegel.

Schöne Kante "Ringanker" gibt es oben, wenn man ein paar cm hoch ringsherum mit Brettern Schraubzwingen, Putzhaken einschalt etc...

Auf einigen Bildern sieht es wirklich so aus, als würden die Steine an den Ecken "stumpf" aufeinanderstoßen....
Aber Du hast bestimmt den geschlossenen "Endstein" seitlich etwas rausgeflext.

Steinversatz muss bei Schalungssteinen nicht sein- sie stehen dann aber ordentlicher/ kippeln nicht so vor dem Betonieren. Aber man muss eben immer an den Enden "halbe" zurechtflexen.

Vergiss nicht den Keller von aussen etwas zu isolieren, Bitumenanstrich/Beschichtung und Stürodurplatten.
Bei der Breite passen ggf. auch Styrodurplattten lose nachher oben drauf für den Winter.
Ringsherum noch Kantholz andübeln für den Kellerdeckel.

im FK ankommende Saugrohre: Reinigungsabzweige nach oben? Oder man kommt später von der Sammelkammer mal direkt rein.
Schieber so einbauen (ggf. mit Gummiflexmuffen), dass man die Tropflinge mal austauschen kann.
Oder man baut sie im Wasser in der Sammelkammer ein.....

Teichrand: habe ich bei mir komplett mit Schalungsteinen gebaut, auch in Rundungen etc....
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagart.de/index.php/forum/5-bautechnik-grube-ausheben/14414-200qm-schwimmteichneubau-mit-filtergraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin

Teichfenster lohnt doch eig. nur, wenn der Teichrand sehr hoch aus dem Boden ragt- also eig. "Hochteich"? Ist aber meine Meinung- es muss Dir ja gefallen!

Wenigstens hast Du Dich für die richtige Filterabfolge entschieden! Kommt trotzdem noch ein Filterteich?
Folie schon drinnen und fertig??

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## schimpjansen (13. Juni 2014)

Du Kritik kann ich verkraften wollte schließlich mal __ Störe und nen Filter der nicht in Schwerkraft ist .Darum gehts nicht nur ich muss ja mal irgendwann anfangen und zeitlich ist nunmal jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt.Da sind Bilder von den Schalungssteinen beim  Teichfenster .Das sind 24er Schalungssteine 12er und 14 er Eisen kommt rein . Irgenwelche Fehler? Unten ist nur eine Reihe und Oben der Sturz soll aus einer Reihe bestehen . Thorsten die 15-20cm habe ich .Die Steine laufen nicht alle stumpf aneinander .Isolieren von aussen sieht schlecht aus .Da teilen sich die Meinungen glaub ich .Das Fenster kommt in einen Keller wie auf den Bildern .Gruss


----------



## Zacky (13. Juni 2014)

@schimpjansen 

Es wird immer wieder kleine Fehler geben, die man macht. Alles kann man nicht wissen und auch nicht stets berücksichtigen. Jeder hat seine Fehler gemacht oder etwas an bestimmten Stellen vergessen. Von daher, bleibe hier am Ball und berichte weiter. Es werden zwischendurch immer wieder Fragen auftauchen, wo man Dir sicherlich Tipps geben kann.

Sollte der Filterkeller zu flach sein, kann man später auch noch ein oder zwei Reihen mit Ks-Steinen oben drauf setzen. Wichtig wird jetzt sein, dass die Wand für die Sichtscheibe stabil steht. Ich gehe aber auch immer davon aus, dass Derjenige - der sich so etwas einbaut, auch weiß, wie und was zu machen wäre.


----------



## schimpjansen (14. Juni 2014)

So Heute das Herzstück vorbereitet .Sprich die Wände vorbereitet fürs Teichfenster. Werde die Betonarbeiten auf Mitte nächste Woche schieben werde erst weitermachen mit den Schalsteinen den Höhenunterschied auszugleichen .Vom Wasserspiegel zum Gehweg .Gruss


----------



## schimpjansen (16. Juni 2014)

Nochmal Fragen zu der Verrohrung .Bei den Rohre für den Rücklauf montiere ich erst die Flansche drauf und dann verschale ich eine Wand und setzte die Flansche stramm an die Wand? Ein Rohr dann etwas höher oder tiefer damit ich Platz spare? Und mit was für welchem Reiniger kann ich die Rohre am besten reinigen bevor ich Klebe ? Gruss


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2014)

Schimpjansen,
vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen Denkfehler , 
aber ich frage mich, läuft Dir das alles nicht bei Starkregen dann direkt vor Deine Scheibe ??


----------



## schimpjansen (16. Juni 2014)

Nein ?? Glaube nicht verstehe deine Frage nicht ? Erkläre bitte wie du das meinst.


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2014)

Lach mich schlapp, 
ich kann nicht erklären , wie ich das meine, und Du verstehst mich nicht ??  Merkwürden. !!
Pass auf, ich fanf noch mal an .
Dein Teichfenster ist doch tiefer, als Dein Garten ? Oder ? 
Wenn es jetzt regnet, läuft Dir das Wasser doch vor das Fenster ! Richtig ?? 
Wenn ich doof bin, sags mir ruhig


----------



## schimpjansen (16. Juni 2014)

Du meinst in den Terassenkeller? Naja das Fenster ist ja ca.20cm Höher als Fertig Boden . Und der Keller wird noch etwas grösser .Kann mir nicht Vorstellen das der so voll läuft aber ich werde nochmal nen Kollegen fragen der ist vom Fach und ob ich da noch drainage einbauen muss. Ich denke das das kein Problem später darstellt .Gruss


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2014)

Jepp, das hab ich gemeint .  Wie machste denn Deine Seitenwände ?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Juni 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Update Heute .Beton in die Rohre gemacht . Morgen kann ich nix machen muss arbeiten .Mittwoch kommt der erste Container (Der fasst nur 10 qm - grösser gabs nicht ).Dann fange ich glaub ich mit Hand an erstmal den Filterkeller auszuschachten ! Wie weit (Meter vom Teich entfernt) kann ich mit dem LH das Wasser zurück in den Teich Pumpen?? Das muss ich unbedingt wissen !!! Bangkirai sollen die Latten und die Bretter sein aber die Balken darunter 14 x 6 da bin ich mir unsicher .Leimbinder müsste ich ja auch mehrfach streichen und Bangkirai währe wahrscheinlich teuer und bekomme ich denke ich auch nicht müssen 6 Meter Lang sein! Danke für die Antworten .



Hallo Schimpjansen

Finde ich gut, dass du die Fundamente für die Terrasse erst gemacht hast. Ist im Nachhinein schwieriger, wie ich feststellen musste...

Für die Berechnung der Balken kann ich dieses Online Programm empfehlen
http://www.losmuchachos.at/allgemein/statik-fur-holz/

Bongossi gilt als haltbar/stabil und ist für die Unterkonstruktion eine guten Möglichkeit.
Ich habe 90 x90 genommen. Den Link zu den Details findest du unten.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt weiterhin!

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## schimpjansen (16. Juni 2014)

Vorne ist ja Beton und dann wenn der Teich fertig ist mach ich grosse Stufen mit grossen Natursteinblöcken .So ist im Moment der Plan ich war aber noch nicht gucken nach Steinen . Werde den Keller noch Modelieren müssen . Gruss Danke Knut schau ich mir nachher an.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juni 2014)

Flansche durch Schalstein/ Beton:
-kurzes Rohrstück in Flansch einkleben
-Flansch vorne mit Klebeband dicht machen
-durch Lücke/ Loch in der Wand schieben
-Schalung hinten/ vorne dagegen
-Beton

Die vordere Schalung für den Flansch habe ich etwa 5mm eingefräst.
So steht der Flansch etwas über die fertige Betonwand drüber. Es kommt ja noch Fließ auf dei Teichwand. Lieber steht die Dichtfläche etwas über den Beton als tiefer.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=180

Die hintere Schalung am Rohr kann man auch in zwei Hälften bauen- lässt sich besser über das Rohr schieben.
Reinigung der Folie vor dem Einkleben mit dem zur jeweiligen Folie PVC, EPDM passenden Reiniger.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Und mit was für welchem Reiniger kann ich die Rohre am besten reinigen bevor ich Klebe ?


 
Wenn Du PVC-Flansche und KG-Rohr (orange) nimmst, reinigst Du die Klebestellen beidseitig mit normalen PVC-Reiniger. Beide Klebestelle auch mit PVC-Kleber einstreichen, damit beides miteinander gut verklebt.

Wenn Du die Rohrleitungen nicht gleich beim Einschalen oder Stellen der Schalsteinwand mit einbringst, bleibt Dir nur das später Bohren mit einer Bohrkrone. Habe ich damals bei mir durch einen Bekannten machen lassen, der mit entsprechender Bohrmaschine und Bohrkrone die paar Löcher in einer Stunde drin hatte.


----------



## karlethecat (17. Juni 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Rohrleitungen nicht gleich beim Einschalen oder Stellen der Schalsteinwand mit einbringst, bleibt Dir nur das später Bohren mit einer Bohrkrone. Habe ich damals bei mir durch einen Bekannten machen lassen, der mit entsprechender Bohrmaschine und Bohrkrone die paar Löcher in einer Stunde drin hatte.


Alternativ einfach größeres Rohr als Durchführung einbetonieren - Vorteil: Das kleinere Rohr (also das DN100) kann sich etwas im großen Rohr bewegen wenn sich z.B. die Folie setzt oder man hantieren muss und das Einschalen ist sehr einfach weil die Schalung das größerer Rohr auf beiden Seiten verdeckt. Auch kann man so zuerst seine Beton-Arbeiten fertigstellen und danach gemütlich verrohren.


----------



## schimpjansen (17. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Tips werde denke ich das mit den 125er Rohren machen und später die Verohrung .Guter Plan. Habe heute die Ufer auf der einen Seite gemacht .Ich werde noch einen Uferwall aufmauern um eine Pflanzzone herzustellen .Damit ist noch weniger Flachzone für die Fische übrig . Was ist wichtiger? Den Rand werde ich auf allen Seiten Bepflanzen .Es geht mir um die Grosse Ecke ob ich da den Uferwall etwas vorziehe. Morgen wird Betoniert beim Fenster dann muss ich nur noch auf der anderen Seite Betonieren wo der Zulauf hinkommt. Danke für die Tips


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
125er Rohr ist top, ist bei meinem Filterschacht auch so. Am Teich sitzen bei mir die Flansche in Sand (ich kann auf keinen drauftreten, und damit den Untergrund verschieben ). PVC-Reiniger enthält vermutlich Toluol als Hauptbestandteil. Verdünnung oder Diesel kommen dem zwar nahe (auf keinen Fall Benzin!), doch "trocknen" diese zu langsam. Dampft das Lösungsmittel nicht schnell genug vom PVC ab, so löst es zuviel Weichmacher aus der "Tiefe". Also die Rohre nicht in den Reiniger tauchen! Man kriegt recht gut mit, wenn die Oberfläche nicht mehr "rutschig" ist, und der Kleber die nötige Haftfläche bekommt. Der Reiniger soll nicht nur entfetten. Meine 110er Rohrstücken habe ich auch mit PVC-Kleber eingeklebt, auch wenn das für große Radien nicht mehr empfohlen wird. Man soll übrigens auf das einzuklebende Rohrstück eine "doppelte" Phase anbringen, damit der Klebefilm beim "Einschieben" nicht abreißen kann (habe ich erst nach meiner ganzen Kleberei erfahren ). Es hält bislang dennoch . Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie man 110er Rohr mit einer "Klebefase" versehen könnte.


----------



## krallowa (18. Juni 2014)

Moin,
ich muss ja sagen (schreiben) das ich mir am Anfang bei dir kaum was vorstellen konnte mit Keller, Fenster, Terrasse und allem Drumherum aber je mehr Fotos kommen um so besser gefällt mir dein Bauvorhaben, muss sagen langsam wächst der Neid 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## schimpjansen (18. Juni 2014)

Danke das macht Mut  meine Dame wusste auch nicht was ich hier baue .Die Keller  Terasse wird der Hammer denke ich weil das Fenster auch wirkliches Sichmaß von 1Meter x 1Meter hat. So die Wand ist Betoniert und die Wand für den Rücklauf ist vorbereitet . Ist das so gut? Habe zwei mal 15 Grad Bögen genommen um Platz zu schaffen .Flansche sind noch nicht geklebt .Soll ich die Rohre so einschalen ? Oder doch noch Platz lassen mit 125 Rohre als Durchführung? Ihr seht ja die 3 Rohre für die BA und den Skimmer .Die sind ja in der mitte wie mach ich die Verrohrung für den Skimmer? Ist egal ob ich mehrere Bögen anbaue?


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich finde es schwierig, die Rohre samt Flansche gleich mit in die Wand einzuarbeiten. Nimm lieber die 125er, probiere aber vorher aus, ob die Flanschrückseite überhaupt in das 125er Rohr hinein passt oder halt in die eigentliche Muffe bei den KG-Rohren. So hast Du noch alle Möglichkeiten beim finalen Einbau. Die Rohrleitungen DN 110 kannst Du später mit Brunnenschaum einarbeiten. Dazu würde ich noch empfehlen, dass Du die Flansche dann mit einer Konterplatte von Innen samt Schraubzwingen fixierst, da der Brunnenschaum, ggf. die Rohre samt Flansch nach innen raus drückten könnte.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
das geht ja ordentlich vorwärts bei Dir! Die Idee mit der tiefergelegten Terasse finde ich toll, das wird ein super Platz für den Sommer. Wenn die Fläche groß genug ist, kann man sogar mit "Feuerkorb" auch bei kälteren Temperaturen dort gemütlich sitzen. Windschutz ist ja automatisch gegeben, und Sichtschutz ebenso. Die Fensterwand macht einen stabilen Eindruck.
Viele Leute hier im Forum haben ihre Rohre einfach einbetoniert, und ich habe noch keinen darüber klagen gehört. Auch wenn das vieleicht nicht eine perfekte Lösung ist, scheint sie zu funktionieren. Ich hatte geschrieben, dass meine nur "lose" eingesetzt sind, das funktioniert auch schon seit einigen Jahren. Damit hast Du die Qual der Wahl. Ist doch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn's in beiden Fällen funktioniert. (Ich würde 125er KG einbetonieren.)


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn du auch im Winter, unter Eis und Schnee was sehen möchtest, solltest du evtl noch eine Unterwasser- Beleuchtung in nähe der Scheibe einplanen.

LG René


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Juni 2014)

So hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen. Die Arbeit geht schleppend vorran da mir überall noch Bauschutt im Weg ist und ich das alles so rausoperieren muss und mit Weissem Sand wieder verdichte.Die BA und Flansche sind alle Betoniert .Habe Heute Vlies bestellt 500g 140 qm für 230 € bei Amazon  ist warscheinlich nicht das günstigste aber ich will da was gutes drunter haben .Werde berichten ob das was taugt da keine Rezesionen standen .Das letzte Bild ist  ziemlich interressant das ist der spätere Blick in den Teich .Muss ich aber noch etwas modelieren. Wichtig ist auch wenn ich das Fenster die Tage bekomme und die Folie. Kann ich den Beton schon voll belasten weiß das jemand? Troll die Idee find ich gut mit den Lampen ! Strom habe ich schon da .Gruss


----------



## Ulrike1979 (25. Juni 2014)

Moin schimpjansen,

ich verfolge dein Projekt mit großem Interesse. Und es geht ja stetig voran!!

Zu deiner Frage......Beton hat eigentlich erst nach 28 Tagen seine Normfestigkeit erreicht, sollte aber nun für dein weiteres Vorgehen genügend ausgehärtet sein.

Weiter so.....und immer fein Bilder einstellen

LG
Ulrike


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Juni 2014)

Danke Ulrike, 
Heute Modeliert und Uferwall gemauert mit einer Reihe KS Steine um die Planzzone von der Schwimmzone der Fische zu trennen .Macht das Sinn ? Ich denke an der Stelle ja aber muss mann nicht überall machen danke ich. Wollte erst noch auf der anderen Seite aber das ist Käse. Morgen will ich die Finalen Arbeiten machen was das modelieren betrifft und dann die Folie messen und Fenster und Folie bestellen und hoffe das das Vlies vielleicht morgen kommt. Noch irgendwelche Anregungen an mein Profil? Ist auf Bildern immer schwer zu sehen .Der Blick durch das Fenster ist wie durch eine Schlucht gucken ?! Ich finds cool aber mann sieht nachher mit Folie und Wasser erst was es geworden ist finde ich .Heute auch wieder einen Hänger voll Bauschutt weggefahren  Wie kann mann seinen Müll im Garten vergraben . Unfassbar früher war das so .Meine Meinung Klotzen Hohl !!!!


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2014)

Die Pflanzzone von den Fischen zu trennen, macht dann Sinn, wenn wirklich auszuschließen ist, dass die Fische dort nicht hin gelangen können. Die Zone muss jedoch trotz allem durchströmt werden. Die Ks-Steine würde ich vielleicht noch ab putzen oder wenigstens mit Dichtschlämme zu streichen. Ks-Stein ist nicht unbedingt für den Einbau im Erdreich.


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Juni 2014)

Das Stimmt Zacky aber der KS Stein wird nie wieder Wasser abbekommen oder feucht werden tief vergraben unter der Folie .Was meinst du mit abputzen ? Die Zone ist nachher abgetrennt von den fischen .


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2014)

also ich hab bei mir die Erfahrung gemacht, das es die Kois lieben, sich im
flachen Wasser in der Pflanzenzone aufzuhalten. Im Tiefen sieht man sie eher selten.
Und Zacky meint, wenn du die Flachzone abtrennst, das sich dann dort schmutzecken
bilden könnten. Wie sol auch der Wasseraustausch erfolgen ?


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> der KS Stein wird nie wieder Wasser abbekommen oder feucht werden



Das stimmt schon, aber drauf vertrauen würde ich da nicht unbedingt. Ich bin da immer eher vorsichtig, vielleicht auch zu übervorsichtig. 



schimpjansen schrieb:


> abputzen ?



Ich habe meine Teiche mit Betonschalsteinen gemauert und habe die Mauern mit Armierungsmörtel und stellenweise Putzgewebe glatt "abgeputzt". Also eine dünne Schicht Putz- und Spachtelmasse aufgetragen, damit ich einige Unebenheiten damit ausgemerzt habe. Durch den Wasserdruck sieht man jede kleine Kante und evtl. scharfe Kanten könnten das Vlies und die Folie beschädigen. Wie gesagt, ich bin da vielleicht auch übermäßig vorsichtig, da ja Vlies und Folie eigentlich schon eine recht dicke "Haut" bilden. 



willi1954 schrieb:


> Und Zacky meint, wenn du die Flachzone abtrennst, das sich dann dort Schmutzecken
> bilden könnten.



 genau...Meine Kies-Pflanzenzone ist auch mehr oder weniger abgetrennt, aber die kleineren Fische schwimmen über die Kante in das 5cm flache Wasser. Meine Kies-Pflanzenzone wird zudem von unten durch Dränagerohre durchströmt. Bei mir läuft also das Wasser unterirdisch ein, steigt durch Kies und Pflanzen nach oben und läuft so quasi über die Kante.


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Juni 2014)

OK Zacky Dränagerohr kann ich ja später noch Installieren .Da muss ich mir nochmal gedanken machen wie ich das mache.


----------



## turboduo (26. Juni 2014)

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, welche Folie Du nimmst?
Ich habe bei mir die grüne PVC Folie genommen und die Entscheidung nicht bereut.
Man schaut nicht in ein schwarzes Loch. Der Teich ist viel heller.
Macht vielleicht gerade bei Deinem Projekt mit dem Fenster auch Sinn.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## schimpjansen (26. Juni 2014)

Hilfe ich fass es nicht das Folie gemessen und Bestellt alles klar denk ich mir Fenster bestellen und was ist 2 Wochen Lieferzeit! Das hätte mann ja mal erwähnen können habe schließlich oft mit dem Herrn ... gesprochen .Auf der Homepage steht auf Lager???? Nützt nix ! 120qm Folie ca .Und ja Andreas Grün gefällt mir auch besser die nehme ich 1mm von Naturagart .Habe beim vermessen mal Folie in die 90 Grad gelegt beim Fenster mit der schlucht davor.Das wird ein Albtraum mit dem verlegen .Da wird es nur so Falten Hageln . Was mach ich damit die grossen überlappen und kleben? Ufermatten auf die Folie kleben? Verbundmatte an der Stelle? Steine ? Gruss


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
Falten sind nicht nur Dein Alptraum . Ich konnte mich nach einigen Stunden Hin- und Herziehen damit aber arrangieren ... . Am besten finde ich "kleinere", "gleichmäßige" Falten statt möglichst weniger, aber dafür großer. Mit denen hat man am Rand auch mehr Probleme.
Verkleben würde ich die Falten nicht. Die Folie gerät auch von allein an manchen Stellen unter Spannung. Bei zuviel davon reißt sie dann doch mal... . Wenn Dir das Aussehen gar nicht gefällt, dann schreite doch zur NG-Lösung mit Verbundmatte und Vermörteln. Zeit dazu hast Du jetzt ja .... .


----------



## schimpjansen (27. Juni 2014)

Taattatttaa Vlies ist da ! Habs aber heut nicht geschaft es unter die Lupe zu nehmen .Werde Morgen Bilder reinsetzen und eine Bewertung des Vlieses abgeben. Ist zwar nicht so spektakulär aber immerhin. Ja RKurzhals die Falten die du meinst damit könnte ich auch leben aber beim Fenster wirds übel und ich bin eigentlich nicht so der fan von der Verbundmatte kann ich da nicht ne Ufermatte an die Folie kleben .Ich finde immer das sieht natürlicher aus wie die blanke Folie und an der Stelle muss ich irgendwas machen ! Gruss


----------



## karlethecat (28. Juni 2014)

Pass aber auf, zwischen den Falten können sich leicht Gammelecken bilden weil hier nicht durchströmt wird!
Wenn du mal Koi einsetzen willst (weiß ich gar nicht mehr was du vor hast) ist das nicht optimal und es wird dich irgend wann ärgern.


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Juni 2014)

Ja das schreiben ja mehrere .Denke werde es dann so probieren ja 3 Kois von meiner Mutter übernehme ich auf jeden Fall da da der Teich zu klein ist . Mann ich ärgere mich das ich die Folie da nicht reinschweissen lasse .Das Fenster und der Teich sollten meiner Meinung nach die selbe Folie sein .Da diese ja später zusammengeklebt werden .Das wird mit den Falten nen Albtraum . Jetzt wird mir das immer klarer nachdem ich jetzt fertig bin aber ich hatte auch wenig möglichkeiten mit dem Profil. Habe Heute noch einige Stellen Angeputzt aber nur die wo ich ******** eingeschahlt hatte und angefangen Sand von A nach B zu fahren und Vlies angefangen zu verlegen. Denke das mein Profil mit dem Vlies etwas geschützt ist sonst hätte es ja noch Zeit. Das Vlies kann ich empfehlen ist vielleicht nicht so gut wie das Zaubervlies von NG aber hab auch mit ner Glasscherbe versucht durchzudrücken aber das hällt wirklich gut ! 2Meter Rollen waren das ! Hat jemand mal Bilder von seinen Riesen Falten oder von geklebten Falten .Ich kann mir das noch nicht vorstellen wie das nachher aussieht.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juni 2014)

Am Fenster wirst du riesen Falten mit der Folie haben....

Ich würde mir Folie auf Mass einschweißen lassen- und das in schwarzer PE.
PE plus Schweißarbeit ist zwar teurer- aber Du hast nur die reine Netto- Folienfläche.
PE ist aber etwas steif und somit schwerer an "kleine" Rundungen Deines Profils anschmiegbar.
Oder eben in grünem PVC.

Durch Falten etc. bekommst Du riesen Folienverluste, die Du sinnlos am Material bezahlst!!!

Bei mir waren es ca. 400qm EPDM-folie für ca. 250qm reine Teichoberfläche.
MEine Falten sind komplett unter späterer Vermörtelung und Ufermatte verschwunden.
Bei sichtbarer Folie würde ich brechen....., wegen der Optik und der Schmodderecken.

Noch kleine, grundlegende Tips:
-der Teichrand muss immer höher sein, als der höchste Punkt des umgebenden Geländes, damit Regenwasser nicht Dreck in den teich spült- sonst Supergau.
-Bestenfalls musst Du Deine Schalungssteine noch etwas erhöhen (Bretter mit Schraubzwingen innen und aussen und dann nochmal 5cm Betonrand gießen)

Trockenes Vließ kann man mit einem Heißluftfön verschweißen...

-Rückläufe vom Filter- hast Du drei Rückläufe nebeneinander in den Teich mit Flanschen einbetoniert??
Eigentlich sollte man mit den Rückläufen versuchen eine Kreisströmung im Teich zu erzeugen.

Also besser an drei verschiedenen Stellen in den Teich gehen,
nach dem Folie am Flansch eindichten in den Flansch noch ein kurzes Stück KG einkleben
und dann mit einem KG- Bogen die "Drehrichtung" bestimmen.

Vließ und Folie hatte ich von geplan.de. 
Dabei hatte ich auch 500gr- Vließ bei mir genommen. Teichuntergrund war bei mir vor dem Vließ komplett dünn mit Beton überzoge nwegen Bröselsand.


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Juni 2014)

Danke guter input , Rückläufe ist so werde ich dann wie du sagst später mit bögen was drehen . Ja vielleicht muss ich beim Fenster vermörteln . 120qm Folie sind das und einiges ist verschnitt das stimmt .Aber bei NG haben die ja auch kein Plan was machbar ist und was nicht .Alles was nicht Schema NG ist dann wissen die auch nicht.Heissluftfön beim Vlies teste ich morgen .Gute sache! Teichrand ist Höher das sieht mann noch nicht da kommen noch grosse steine drumzu! Bei der Folie frag ich nochmal bei NG wenn das nicht geht dann vermörtel ich .Das schlimme ist am Fenster bei dem Rest denke ich ists nicht so schlimm mit den Falten. Danke


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2014)

Genau erkannt, alles was nicht Schema F ist, kann der Berater der Firma F nicht erklären.....

Dein Teich ist übrigens weit entfernt von Schema F.....

Vermörteln habe ich hinter mir. Neben dem Kostenfaktor für Verbundmatte und Beton, der Arbeit ist es nicht zu unterschätzen, dass man nie mehr  an die Folie unter dem Beton kommt......Ansonsten jetzt schön.....
Rechne einfach zu der um ca. 30 Prozent größeren Folie wegen Falten und Verschnitt noch die Kosten/Arbeit für Vermörtelung dazu.

3 Rückläufe an einer Stelle- schade....Besser wäre es die an gegenüberliegenden Stellen zu plazieren.
Auch wenn es dich jetzt wurmt:
Mache die äusseren Rückläufe neu. Bischen Rohr um den Teich rum verlegen und zwei neue Flansche- es lohnt sich.
Ich habe es "damals" nicht bedacht und habe nur 3 Rücklaufstellen.
Leider fehlt mir eine für die "perfektere" Strömung......

Wenn Du Rohre unter der Folie verlegst:
Vorher!! unbedingt mit Wasser füllen und ein paar Tage stehen lassen!!!
So ein Dichtring kann mal verrutschen und dann ist Ärger da.
Die KG- Formstücken (Bögen, T-Stücke etc.) haben zwei feine gegenüberliegende Gußnähte auf der Rohrseite,
Dieser feine Grat kann später ein Tropfstelle sein.....
War bei mir auch einmal so, plus einmal vergessener Dichtring.....


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Juni 2014)

Hmm Also die Rückläufe bleiben habe wirklich keinen nerv da wieder dran zu gehen bin ich ehrlich  .Die Rohre kann ich nicht testen da die Rohre ja eine Steigung haben und die BA offen sind. Habe die alle auch noch verklebt und hoffe das da alles dicht ist . Vermörteln Vermörteln das bringt mich um den schlaf !!! Ist hier niemand in dem Forum der mir die PVC Folie von NG da reinschweissen kann .Kurzfristig Ich frage auch nochmal im Fachmarkt nach hier ansonsten riesen Falten und unkonvenzionell verstecken oder vermörteln. Ich bin eigentlich gegen vermörteln ......


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo. .Folienschweisser bringen ihre Folie auf z.B. 2m breiten Rollen mit.
Du hast ja bereits bestellt bei NG in einem Lappen...
Einfach Falten festschweissen is nix. Da bleibt immer ein Risikoknick.

Du wirst Dich später ärgern, wenn Du die Rückläufe nicht änderst....
Noch geht alles.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2014)

Muss mich verbessern: Jede Falte hat zwei 180°-Risikoknicke....

Bodenabläufe und Rohre abdrücken:
Flansche/ BA mit einem Stück Teich-folie und dem Klemmring dichtmachen.So ging es bei mir.
Schrauben nicht überdrehen.
Wenn Du keine Folie hast- vieleicht kannst Du vom Reifendienst einen alten LKW- Schlauch bekommen und aufschneiden (EPDM- Folie praktisch).

Oder einen passenden Gummiball in die BA-Öffnung reinkeilen.....
Profi- Wasserinstallateure haben auch sogenannte Absperrblasen(Gumiball mit Aufblasleitung). Damit kann man Abwasserleitungen dicht machen.

Im Filterkeller ein senkrechtes KG aufstecken und füllen. Rohrende abdecken.Beobachten.....

Viel Spaß


----------



## karlethecat (30. Juni 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Habe die alle auch noch verklebt und hoffe das da alles dicht ist


Das ist gar nicht gut! Die Rohre müssen "arbeiten" können - sprich sich ausdehnen und wieder zusammenziehen (darum auch nie einbetonieren sondern immer in ein Sandbett legen). Wenn du den Rohren/Dichtungen nicht traust, warum hast du nichts Vernünftiges wie KG2000 genommen? Ich werde nie verstehen warum man bei den Rohren spart - das sind genau diese Teile an die man fast niemals mehr ohne großen Aufwand ran kommt ...  
Und bitte: Korrigiere deine Einläufe. Bis du jemanden hast der die Folie klebt ist das locker gemacht. Es hat schon Sinn wenn das hier mehrfach erwähnt wird.


----------



## schimpjansen (30. Juni 2014)

Capitain Schlau , Rohre sind nicht einbetoniert ?!? nicht jeder ist so Perfekt wie du und kauft das passende Rohr . Die KG Rohre werde ich testen mit dem Dichtring und Stück Folie versuchen abzudichten und Wasser auffüllen . Wenn da mal nen Tropfen tropft dann is das so und ich denke KG sind alt bewährt ! Folie lass ich auf maß einschweissen alles andere is Käse .Die Rückläufe bleiben das das besser währe das zu ändern habe ich keine Zweifel aber ich habe keinen nerv und ich bin ehrlich und zu faul das wieder ausbuddeln,sägen neu verohren und dann ja auch wieder in den Teichrand durch den Beton .Nein nein keine chance der Rücklauf bleibt .Ich wusste das nicht das das muss (schlechte Vorbereitung und keine Gedanken gemacht ! ) Die BA und Skimmer ziehen das Wasser von einer Seite und von der anderen kommt der Rücklauf die Fische werden es überleben.


----------



## koile (30. Juni 2014)

Wer bitte ist Capitain Schlauschiss ?
Ich habe diesen User im Forum nicht gefunden.


----------



## karlethecat (30. Juni 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Capitain Schlau , Rohre sind nicht einbetoniert ?!?


OK, sorry dass ich dir nur helfen will und schreibe was ich denke. Wir sind hier nicht in der Politik, wenn du was falsch (oder nicht optimal) machst muss man das auch schreiben dürfen. Beinahe auf alles was dir hier empfohlen wurde hast du keinen Bock ... ich freue mich schon auf deine Threads in ein paar Monaten (oder eigentlich auch nicht, weil wieder einmal Tiere darunter leiden werden).  
ps: Kein Mensch hat erwähnt dass du die Rohre einbetoniert hast - das war nur ein Zusatz bezüglich dem Ausdehnen, aber egal. Ich bin raus ...


----------



## schimpjansen (30. Juni 2014)

Das was du machst ist mießrednerrei und ich habe fast alles gemacht was mann mir empfohlen hat .Aber bei Leuten wie dir wird mann als Pfuscher bezeichnet das nervt einfach nur . Und wie gesagt nennt mich Klugscheißer oder sonst was wegen den Rückläufen wird es den Fischen nicht schlechter gehen .Das ist einfach maßlos übertrieben !Maßlos!!! Ich möchte das vernünftig bauen aber ich bin nunmal auch kein Teichbauer und hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich das gemacht. Aber wenn ich das alles so baue wie ihr das teilweise schreibt tut mir leid dann werde ich leider nie fertig!!!! Die Sachen mit der folie dem Filterkeller Schwerkraft und und und habe ich euch immer zugestimmt und überdacht. Aber ich muss auch mal was ablehnen können ohne das mann als Pfuscher betitelt wird oder das in ein paar jahren alles mist ist ! Einige kennen einfach kein Maß die meinen alles immer besser zu machen,wissen u.s.w !Das bringt mich nicht weiter !


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juni 2014)

Nun hast Du schon so geschuftet und wegen der Umlegung von 2 Rohren gibst du auf???

Ich kann es verstehen- während meiner Teichbauphase musste ich auch schnell umändern und Komprmisse eingehen. Heute bin ich froh darüber vor der Folie noch einiges geändert zu haben.

Eine ständige Kreisströmung ist verm. effektiver als eine in Längsrichtung von Einlauf zu BA/ Skimmer.
Die Rohre würde ich wegen Frost auch in mind. 40-50cm Tiefe verlegen. Bei mir habe ich auch ein längeres Rücklaufrohr so verlegt- plus Stürodurstreifen oben drüber eingebuddelt.

Du hast doch noch soviel Zeit. Villeicht lässt Du die drei Rücklaufleitungen so und machst noch zwei extra vom Filterkeller zum Teich. Je nachdem, wieviel Platz Du in der letzten Kammer hast.
Rücklaufleitungen kann man nie genug haben.
Gerade, wenn man ggf. auf Luftheber aus ist...

Wenigstens ersparst Du Dir die Falten. Glückwunsch. Und viel Spaß auf der Suche nach dem PVC?-Folienschweißer.

Hast eine PM oder auch "Unterhaltung" von mir.


----------



## krallowa (30. Juni 2014)

Moin,

es gibt immer die Perfektionisten, die Pfuscher und die die goldene Mitte leben.
Also nicht alles was nicht 100% ist muss am Ende zur Katastrophe führen.
Glaube schon das du dir vieles angenommen hast und das du dir bei deiner Verrohrung Gedanken gemacht hast.
Also immer ruhig Blut und nicht gleich meckern wenn mal jemand etwas anders sieht und das meine ich für alle hier.
Ich halte dieses Forum für eine feine Sache, musste aber auch schon einiges einstecken mit meinem Teichprojekt.
Das gehört dazu und ist vielleicht auch manchmal ganz gut so.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## karlethecat (30. Juni 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> es gibt immer die Perfektionisten, die Pfuscher und die die goldene Mitte leben


Ich sehe mich übrigens genau in der Mitte - vom "Perfektionisten" bin ich weit weg (sorry dass ich wieder reinquassle, zum Thema werde ich das ja nicht mehr tun )


----------



## schimpjansen (11. Juli 2014)

Servus bin weiterhin fleissig aber das mit dem Terassenkeller geht schläppend vorran da es auch XXL Sandsteine sind. Aber sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus !!! Die Folie wird am 7.08 Eingeschweißt .Termin steht .Teichfenster müsste nächste Woche kommen ! Werde jetzt erst mal Muttererde bestellen und Rollrasen verlegen da ich mit dem Teich an sich ja nicht weiterkomme . Bankirai ist auch bestellt für die Terasse über den Teich! Das wars erst mal und noch was ganz wichtiges .BAUT EUREN TEICH NICHT MIT NATURAGART ! Dieser Laden ist ne totale Katastrophe und ich hoffe das das mit dem teuren Fenster was vernünftiges ist .Zu Naturagart werde ich aber nochmal ein seperates Thema aufmachen .Katastrophe von Anfang bis Ende ! Munter ...


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2014)

Hi, cooles Projekt!

der Sitzplatz vor dem Fenster sieht ja cool aus. Ich habe den Thread gelesen und die Bilder geschaut. Auch ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Teichbau "online" durchgezogen und während der Bauphase viele Tipps bekommen. Die meisten habe ich umgesetzt, manche nicht... Mein Teich ist jetzt fertig und läuft.

Inzwischen würde ich einige Sachen anders machen. Bisschen breiter, bisschen tiefer, die Außenwände eher gemauert, aber nun ist es so... Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Ratschläge bin ich wie gesagt auf einiges eingegangen und habe mich z.B. in die Tiefe regelrecht gefressen. Aber alles konnte und wollte ich auch nicht berücksichtigen. Kleinere Punkte zur Verbesserung wird man immer finden, zumal hier auch viele verschiedene Philosophien am Start sind. Deshalb verstehe ich auch, dass du irgendwann mal DEIN Ding zu Ende bringen willst. Keine Sorge, dein Gewässer wird dich zukünftig ohnehin fast täglich beschäftigen, zumindest geht es mir so. Da ein kleiner Umbau, da eine Optimierung, da eine neue Idee... Das Schönste ist, dass es nie langweilig wird und es immer was zu tun oder Pläne zur Änderung gibt.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Umsetzung und bitte berichte weiter, denn ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wenn das Wasser einläuft, die Pflanzen rein kommen und die Fische eingesetzt werden.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Juli 2014)

Danke Muh.gp    kurzes Update Es geht vorran .Fenster kommt nächste Woche ! Ansonsten bin ich bei der Terasse mit Bankirai angefangen und mache fleissig bei der Keller Terasse bei .


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
die "Fischarena" nimmt ja langsam Gestalt an, auch der Rang vom "Aquazirkus" ! Die UK der Terasse sieht ja recht solide aus. Wird das nicht ein bisschen fummelig mit der Folie über die fertige Brücke?


----------



## krallowa (25. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dazu nur eins schreiben:


HAMMER


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Schimpjansen,
> die "Fischarena" nimmt ja langsam Gestalt an, auch der Rang vom "Aquazirkus" ! Die UK der Terasse sieht ja recht solide aus. Wird das nicht ein bisschen fummelig mit der Folie über die fertige Brücke?


Ja Rolf dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, wie kommt die Folie in den Teich wenn die Brücke/ Steg schon drin stehen?

Ansonsten  gefällt mir gut.

LG René


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Aug. 2014)

Tut mir Leid für die unregelmäßige Berichterstattung .Dafür Heute mehr Bilder . Fenster ist eingebaut - Scheibe noch nicht(Werde mich nach der kompletten Fertigstellung zu diesem Fenster von NG äußern )! Folie wird Heute und Morgen eingeschweißt .Terasse ist fertig und der Keller auch ! Rollrasen verlegt nicht überall aber die grossen Flächen.


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Aug. 2014)

So GalaBauFirma hat es vollbracht .Von 7.30 - 16:45 mit zwei Mann .100qm Folie. Die Folie ist Faltenfrei es täuscht auf den Bildern da die Folie immer etwas rutscht ! Klasse !!! Danke nochmal das mann mir zum einschweißen geraten hat! Alles andere ........  .Und dann noch Bilder von dem Keller und Holzterasse .Die Tage setzte ich die Scheibe ein dann muss zwei Wochen den Kleber aushärten lassen .Gruss


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Aug. 2014)

Update 2


----------



## turboduo (8. Aug. 2014)

Wow, das wird super klasse.
Ich finde auch Deine Mauer mit den verschiedenen eingesetzten Elementen klasse.


----------



## schimpjansen (12. Aug. 2014)

Danke ja die Mauer das hat ewig gedauert ! So Rechnung ist da ca.1900€ für ca 90 qm Folie 1,5mm und zwei Arbeiter 9 Stunden .Is Ok denke ich kein Schnäppchen aber haben nen Guten Job gemacht wie ich finde.Scheibe is drin und stand auch schon ein wenig unter wasser was eigentlich nicht sollte aber hab das Regenwasser wieder abgepumt .Kleber muss wegen der dicke der Naht 10 Tage aushärten .Es wird eine Menge Kleber benötigt beim einbau des Fensters (Aber dazu später).Erster BA ist auch fertig .Die Anderen mach ich nach und nach mit dem befüllen um die Folie Faltenfrei zu ziehen.Gruss


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo hätte mal eine Frage da ich jetzt in den nächsten Tagen weiter machen kann mit dem Fenster da der kleber bald ausgehärtet ist. Ich habe die Idee das ich vor dem Fenster Pflastersteine auf vlies lege das das so aussieht als wenn ein Weg versunken ist (Ist ne merkwürdige Idee vielleicht aber das sieht an der Stelle denke ich toll aus)  Also Pflastern vor der Scheibe (Teichseite) 1QM ca. Ich denke normale Betonpflastersteine machen mir die Wasserwerte kaputt. Gibt es gebrante Klinker oder sowas was dem Wasser nichts macht  ???


----------



## blackbird (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi Florian.
Ich hab für meine Flusskrebse im Aquarium gern "portugiesischen Granit" verwendet, der ja auch zum Pflastern von Wegen genommen wird. Die sind in Bezug auf die Wasserwerte unkritisch und sehen m.E. recht schick aus.
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Thoma (25. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
ich hab bei mir im Teich vor Jahren auch schon einiges mit granitpflaster gemacht.
Keine Probleme, und zum reinigen geht auch einfach.
Müsste auch optisch bei dir was hermachen, denk ich.
Viel Erfolg
Gruß Thomas


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Aug. 2014)

Ja danke blackbird,Thoma  dann mache ich es mit Granit  muss ich morgen mal losfahren und schauen was ich bekomme...... Bilder folgen


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Aug. 2014)

Gebranter Ziegel sollte auch gehen.


----------



## schimpjansen (27. Aug. 2014)

Update habe drei von den VDE Schiebern im Filterkeller eingebaut(eingeklebt) . Auf der anderen Seite sind die Rohre zu nahe beieinander .Muss ich mit Bögen arbeiten. Dann Fensterscheibe Final eingeklebt und könnte Morgen mit dem befüllen anfangen .Ich warte aber vielleicht noch nen Tag .Dann habe ich gepflastert vor der Scheibe hab bei mehreren Baustoffhändlern geguckt und das sind jetzt Tonpflaster hart gebrand .Ich werde es versuchen wenn die Wasserwerte später mist sind kommt es wieder raus.Ich finds total genial ist aber auf jeden Fall Geschmacksache . Hab ordentlich Vlies drunter aber mann sieht es halt noch .... denke später mit Algen wird das nicht mehr auffallen?!


----------



## schimpjansen (27. Aug. 2014)

Und hinten fehlen noch nen paar Findlinge .Habe keine mehr.


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2014)

Ganz schön knirch mit den Schiebern, ich drück dir die Daumen das sie lange halten mögen.
Wenn nicht gibt es Probleme beim wechseln.
ansonsten  weiter so.

LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Aug. 2014)

Fast alle Schieberlein tropfen irgendwann irgendwohin. Bei meinen  lief es sogar richtig raus. Nach Aussen aus dem Gehäuse an den verschraubten Dichtflächen. Da war schon von aussen ein dicker Spalt zu sehen. Insbesondere an der Schraube oben, welche nicht durch das Gehäuse komplett durchgeht.
Musste die Schieber zerlegen und die Gehäuseteile mit Sikaflex eindichten.

Deswegen: In die Schieber ein kurzes Stück KG 110 einkleben und dann die Schieberlein lösbar mit flexibler Gummimuffe für 110KG verbinden.

Viel Glück


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Aug. 2014)

ah ok danke für den Tip das mach ich bei der anderen Seite .Wenn die Schieber auf der Seite schrott sind hab ich noch gerade genug Futter um nen Stück davor zusetzten .Mist wusste ich nicht ! Habe Heute den zweiten BA eingebaut .Gruss


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2014)

Hi.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> Wenn die Schieber auf der Seite schrott sind hab ich noch gerade genug Futter um nen Stück davor zusetzten .Mist wusste ich nicht !



...das ist schade, denn das hatte ich eigentlich hier schon mal angemerkt und gemeint... 



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, hast Du schon die Rohrleitungen komplett drin. Was ich nur noch als Gedankenstütze anmerken möchte, ist...dass Du beim Weiterbauen darauf achten solltest, dass Du auch auf die Zu- & Rückleitungen noch Zugschieber drauf bekommen solltest. Bei den schräg laufenden Auslaufrohren ist es nicht das Problem, da mit Winkeln und Rohr etwas Abstand zu gewinnen, aber die Leitungen von BA und Skimmer sind recht dicht beieinander, wie es aussieht.



...ansonsten finde ich deine Bau-Doku sehr gut...bin auf das Finale gespannt.


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Aug. 2014)

Ja Zacky hast recht hab das nicht richtig gelesen dachte es währe nur der Abstand von Rohr zu Rohr gemeint gewesen .Mist wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ! Aber es ist noch nix verloren hab noch nen paar cm bis zur Wand andere Seite wirds besser. Ja Bilder vom füllenden Teich gibs vielleicht schon Morgen .aber dann wirds irgendwann nochmal anstrengend mit mir und meinem Filter !


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Aug. 2014)

Zweiten BA Habe ich heute nochmal verklebt ich denke das ist quatsch aber an der Stelle haben die die Folie verschweisst und sie liegt ein Stück Doppelt auf dem Flansch.War alles dicht nur fürs Gewissen heute nochmal geklebt .Das heisst Morgen gehts weiter. Zwei Fragen an euch
-Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen sind meine Ufermatten und Ufertaschen angekommen die werde ich jetzt erst mal abwaschen und kann ich die dann an der Folie kleben oder is das nix? 
-Zweite Frage was für einen Topf kann ich nehmen um dort eine Seerose einzupflanzen vorm Fenster? Ein Korp würde mir nicht gefallen ,ich dachte an etwas was wie ein Blumentopf aussieht .Löcher könnte ich ja reinbohren. Kunststoff ? Oder Ton? Gruss


----------



## Auslogge 89 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hey,
sieht doch alles schon super aus! 

Optisch und praktisch wirst du wohl mit einem Ton/Terrakottatopf am besten kommen. Der sieht gut aus und ist schwer genug, damit alles ordentlich an Ort und Stelle stehen bleibt


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2014)

Ich würde einen Eimer mit Henkel den Vorzug geben.
Am Henkel eine Stabile Schnur befestigt und dann kann man die Rose bei Schnittarbeiten auch aus dem Wasser holen ohne gleich ins Wasser zu müssen. 

LG René


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
ich habe bei mir eine zwei flache "gelochte" Kisten, wie es ise im Baumarkt gibt (aktuell zwei graue von Auer, etwa 10 cm hoch). Da, wo Dein Teller steht, kann man doch vom Fenster aus nicht mehr hinschauen. Selbst meine 60x40 cm²-Kisten wachsen voll, und das Substrat wird von Jahr zu Jahr weniger.


----------



## krallowa (23. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,

lange nichts gehört, wie sieht es bei dir aus, Teich fertig, Fenster dicht?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2014)

Bin auch neugierig, was nun geworden ist.


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Sep. 2014)

Moin Moin ja kann verstehen das ihr neugirig seid ich bin im Moment auf Montage und hatte Wasser komplett drin hatte einmal eine Undichtigkeit bei der Folie und habe nach und nach Aufgefüllt über nen Zeitraum von zwei Wochen . Das Fenster war nicht dicht und ich habe nochmal neu verklebt das muss nochmal wieder aushärten . Ich werde Sepperat noch mal ein Bericht schreiben über Naturagart und dem Fenster wo ich alleine darüber alles zusammen fasse .Möchte mich bis der Teich mit wasser voll ist nicht weiter äussern .   Habe wenig Falten in der Folie gehabt und mit meinem Wasserstand hat auch alles so gepasst wie ich es vorher gemessen hatte . Sah alles super aus auch der Blick in den teich war ein Traum .Hoffe das ich das jetzt alles Dicht bekomme und dann werde ich weiter berichten und Fotos einstellen und dann nochmal sepperat ein Thema Öffnen in diesem Forum und in anderen Forums auch damit mann mal einen Bericht über das Fenster findet . Also bitte noch etwas  gedult . Beste Grüße


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
da kann ich Dir nachfühlen. Ich hatte in meinem Filterschacht zu Beginn mehrere Wassereinbrüche, und war total entnervt. Irgendwann ist auch mal die Luft 'raus, bei einem langen Projekt. 
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, und wünsche gute Vollendung. Ich freu' mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn Dein Teich sich bewächst.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Sep. 2014)

Schade, dass Du so einen Ärger mit dem Fenster hattest. Eigentlich sah doch der Einbau recht sorgfältig und mit reichlich Dichtmittel gut aus???

Ich hoffe doch, Du hast das Dichtungsmittel selber gekauft und nicht vom Händler als "Speziell Teichdichtungsmasse".
Es ist letztendlich alles PU- Dichtungsmasse. Ich habe bei mir Sikaflex 221 zum Eindichten der Flansche, Fixieren der Folie auf dem Vließ und der Verbundmatte auf der Folie genommen. Aus 3...2...1 immer schön im 12er Pack gekauft.

Manche Händler lassen diesen oder ähnlichen Dichtstoff vom Hersteller "extra" in ihre Kartuschen abfüllen....Zum anderen Preis nat..

Waren Deine Schieber dicht?? Das die nicht komplett schließen und manchmal tropfen kommt in jeder Preisklasse vor.

Ich glaube, Du hast auch die "günstigen" gekauft??
Bei meinen waren die verschraubten Gehäuseteile so verzogen, dass die nach Aussen undicht waren!! Speziell an der nicht durchgängigen Schraube oben Richtung Schiebergestänge war ein 1-2mm breiter Spalt.......
Die gleiche Erfahrung haben auch andere machen müssen.

Schieber ggf. ausbauen, zerlegen- oder bei Dir im Eingeklebten Zustand Schiebergehäuse auseinanderschrauben- und eindichten.
So ab hier beschrieben:
Da bemerkt:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=258
und da behoben:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limit=6&start=282

Beim Befüllen immer schön die Folie/Falten nach oben wegzupfeln...
Aber da hast Du ja schon Übung...


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2014)

Hier die Bilder der Schieber vom Händler "energiebewusster Koit....."
-ausgebaut, Rohre aufgesteckt, befüllt....Lücke erkannt


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2014)

Zerlegen und eindichten. Fertig. Besser als neu.


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Sep. 2014)

Meine Schieber sind dicht gewesen aber ich hab jetzt eh kein Wasser im Teich und werde das in angriff nehmen . Danke für den Tip .Mit den Bildern ist das jetzt wirklich einfach und besser jetzt als später.Danke für die Mühe


----------



## schimpjansen (15. Okt. 2014)

Ich stelle hir mal ein Paar Bilder ein vom ersten befüllen .Auf dem Stand ist der Teich jetzt wieder .Ist alles noch super kahl. Der Blick in den Teich ist grossartig . Ich stelle auch noch mehr Bilder ein von der Lekasche und dann gehts weiter mit dem Filterkeller und Ufergestaltung. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden .Auch was das Fenster angeht.VDE Schieber habe ich abgedichtet .Danke für den Tip. Gruss


----------



## schimpjansen (15. Okt. 2014)

Bilder


----------



## schimpjansen (15. Okt. 2014)

Bilder


----------



## krallowa (15. Okt. 2014)

Klasse Lichtspiele unter Wasser vor dem Fenster, sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## muh.gp (15. Okt. 2014)

Super Teil! Die u-förmige Terrasse/Umrandung mit der Brücke ist der Hammer! Bin sehr gespannt, wie es nächsten Sommer mit Bepflanzung aussieht?

Glückwunsch und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## schimpjansen (23. Okt. 2014)

So die hintere Seite ist fast fertig nur die Folie macht einige Wellen am Rand muss ich gucken wie ich das am besten vertuschen kann. Und noch mal Bilder von dem verkleben meiner Schieber. Ich mache jetzt weiter mit der Ufergestaltung auf der anderen Seite. Ufermatten habe ich mir auch noch ne Rolle bestellt .Morgen kommt nochmal mein Galabau unternehmen und macht an ein paar stellen die Folie anders .Rein für die optik und ich gewinne nochmal 5 cm an Wasserniveau. Gruss


----------



## muh.gp (23. Okt. 2014)

Mit den Ufermatten solltest Du bei dem Bereich auf den beiden Bildern gut zurecht kommen, an den Steilwänden kannst Du sie ja ein paar cm unter dem Wasserspiegel ankleben. Vor allem auf der Flachwasserzone kommen die bestimmt sehr gut.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## schimpjansen (23. Okt. 2014)

So heute im hinteren Uferbereich nochmal gemauert .Wird nachhereh viel bewachsen sein und so habe ich nen Abschluss und mir kann kein Dreck in Teich laufen. Ich komme mit meinem Filter nicht weiter .Bin mir unsicher ob ich das mit den Mülltonnen machen soll??? Hab im Baumarkt geguckt die haben nur die ollen Regentonnen die sind alle Rund oder haben keine geraden Wände . Kann ich denn mit 90Grad Bögen arbeiten?


----------



## Michael H (23. Okt. 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meinem Filter nicht weiter .Bin mir unsicher ob ich das mit den Mülltonnen machen soll??? Hab im Baumarkt geguckt die haben nur die ollen Regentonnen die sind alle Rund oder haben keine geraden Wände . Kann ich denn mit 90Grad Bögen arbeiten?



Hallo

Wo genau willste den mit 90 grad Bögen fahren .? 90 Grad Bögen sollen ja nicht so der Hit sein , besser wäre natürlich 2 x 45 Grad .
Die Mülleimer sollen doch nur Sammelkammern werden . Also nur gerade rein und wieder Raus und ohne irgendwelche Biomedien Sperren oder 

Vielleicht sollteste mal den Baumarkt wechseln , in 4 eckig sollte es die Tonnen auch überall geben ..........

http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Garantia Regentonne eckig 203 l Grün/8280901?isi=true


----------



## schimpjansen (23. Okt. 2014)

Servus Michael die gibt es ja auch bei Obi aber hat ja keine gerade Wände wo ich die Flansche anbauen kann .Da sind ja überall Riefen drin . Das ist Mist .In der Sammelkammer bei den Rückläufen könnte ich später ja Helix einfüllen. Ich habe auf den Bildern die Flansche angezeichnet mit nem Eding .Das ist alles verdammt eng weil die Flansche nicht nebeneinander sind. Bei ner Sammelkammer überlege ich die Flansche vielleicht auch von unten zu montieren .Dann mit 90 Grad Bogen .Ich bin überfordert


----------



## krallowa (24. Okt. 2014)

Wie wäre es damit, zwar teuer aber schwerer Ausführung und gerade Wände:
http://www.graf-online.de/regenwass...ung/regentonne-eckig-schwere-ausfuehrung.html


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Okt. 2014)

Ja Danke die habe ich gestern Abend auch noch gefunden .Werde das Heute Messen .Eine wichtige Frage habe ich noch - Wie weit über Wasserstand würdet ihr die Kammern einbauen. Bei der hinteren kommt ja der LH an .  Danke


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2014)

Wieviel Flansche in welchem Durchmesser sollten es werden? Vielleicht bietet es sich dann an, 1-2 Nummern größer zu nehmen und so weniger Flansche zu benötigen. Das müsste man sich aber vorher ausrechnen, damit man darüber nachdenken kann, ob es sich lohnt. Leider sind größere Flansche auch immer etwas teurer, aber wenn man dann evtl. nur einen Flansch je Tonnenseite braucht, ist es nicht so viel teurer - als mehrere kleine Flansche. Beim Einlauf selbst, habe ich gerade auf deinen Bildern gesehen, bleibt es ja bei 3 Flanschen, aber von da dann weiter ggf. größer!? Für die erste Sammelkammer würde ich auch eher zu einer eckigen 300 l-Regentonne tendieren, damit Du die 3 Flansche dort rein bekommst. Du musst vermutlich eh' erst einmal mit 15° oder 30° Winkelbögen die Richtung leicht variieren und den direkten Anschluß an die Tonnen ggf. mit den schwarzen Flexmuffen machen.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Okt. 2014)

Da bekommst Du 250er Flansche und auch passende Flexmuffen. http://ammerland-filter.de/product/stutzen-dn-250-2/
2 Flansche und eine Flexmuff so ca. 240 Euronen.

Oder 2 KG 125 'Flansche von Hanako für 45 Euro das Stück zwischen den Tonnen kosten Dich 90 
Euro, bei vier Stück 180 Euro.....plus KG- Rohrstück / Muffe
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/fittinge-pvc-teile/flansche/125-mm-flansch-schwere-qualitaet

GFK- Chemobehälter werden auch manchmal genommen.....

Filterkammern/ Kellerwände  sollten immer so ca. 20- 25cm über Teichwassermaximalstand sein. 
Viele Trommelfilter brauchen oben den Platz......

Tonnen im Einlauf würde ich 10cm über OK Wasser einbauen.
Einblastonne des LH eventuell etwas höher. Dort staut das Wasser ja auch etwas höher sich an, als OK Teichwasser.

-Zwischenwände in die Kammern mit 1x KG 200 oder 2x KG 125 Rohstück einmauern, Boden betonieren, GFK beschichten.....
Auch nicht billig, aufwändig und man muss jetzt alles schon beheizen, damit GFK noch aushärtet....

Irgendwo kam mir schonmal die Idee, dass man eigentlich die Filteranlage im Keller vor dem Teich fertig bauen sollte....


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Okt. 2014)

Da habe ich die passende Einlaufsammelkammer gefunden:
http://koi-live.de/ftopic41187.html

3 Eingänge, 3 Ausgänge

perfekt.
Nicht viel teurer als ein Fenster.

Und frag blos nicht in einer Woche nach einer LH- Sammelkammer........


----------



## Michael H (24. Okt. 2014)

[INFO][/INFO]Hallo

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die 3 Rohre dein Zulauf vom Teich her . Ob die Flanche nun Übereinander oder Nebeneinander sind sollte doch egal sein . Geht ja nur rein in die Tonne , den Rest macht das Wasser alleine . Wenn du aber in die Letze Tonne in deinem Filterkeller noch __ Hel-x reinmachen willst wird das eindeutig zu end für Bögen .Hel-x Auffanggitter mußte ja dann auch noch reinmachen .

Heißt ( nach Adam Riese , Eva Zwerg )  Flansch , minimum 2 x 45 Grad Bögen und dann noch ein stück Rohr fürs Hel-x Auffanggitter .

Wie Breit ist so eine Tonne ...?

Ich schätze mal 50 cm . Wenn du da nur 2 mal Raus gehtst aus der Letzten Tonne ob nun Nebeneinander oder Untereinander kannste das Vergessen . Viel zu viel Rohr und ZUWENIG Platz .

Bei den 4 eckigen Tonnen mit den Rillen sollte das aber gehn mit 110 Flansche , kannst ja ein wenig an den Flanschen Abschneiden Aussen  ( hab ich auch schon gemacht , funktioniert ohne Probleme ) .

Hier mal einLink zum Bild davon , hoffe man erkennt was ich meine . Da hab ich die Flasche auch 1-2 cm Rechts und Links abgeschnitten .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/filter-4-jpg.133089/


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Okt. 2014)

Ja danke erst mal an alle .Ich habe heute mit Alu Flacheisen meine Folie an der einen Seite befestigt und die Folie wurde heute nochmal an ein paar Stellen verbessert sag ich mal. Morgen mach ich an der Seite weiter.Ich bestelle mir die Regenwassertonnen von Graf die passen am besten .Dieses Jahr Pumpe ich von der einen Tonne bis in die andere .Der Trommelfilter kommt nächstes Jahr .Nur mehr wie 10 cm über Wassernevaue is schwierig .Da der Keller ja nur 7 cm höher ist .Werde da noch nen Aufbau mit Holz machen müssen. Wird sich das Wasser so sehr stauen nach dem LH ? Gruss


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Okt. 2014)

Ich glaube, Du hattest 2 Rückläufe mit KG 125?? und benötigst ca. 30m³/h Pumpleistung wegen der drei Saugstellen in KG 110?
Ich schätze, dass der Wasserspiegel in der letzten Biokammer/ Einblaskammer ca. 4-5cm höher wird als OK 'Teichwasser. 
Geschätzt. Vermutlich.

Mein Tip aus eigener Erfahrung:
-erspare Dir die "Provisorien", auch finanziell und von den Nerven her
Meine gut gebauten "Provisorien" mit 2x USIII und Pumpen werde ich nach einem Jahr wieder ausbauen......
Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass mir ein passender Trommler in den Schoß fällt.
Kannst auch gerne ein oder zwei USIII von mir haben und einbauen, Funktionieren problemlos- nur nicht mit LH.
Da Kann ich Dir eine schöne Palette vollpacken.

-dein Teich wird auch ohne Filtertonnen, Pumpe den Winter überstehen
-erhöhe den Rand Deines Filterkellers (Holz einschalen, Beton gießen, Schalstein) so, dass genug Platz ist.
Suche doch mal nach ATF 350 z.B. und da gibt es bestimmt Zeichnungen mit der Einbauhöhe/ Platz über OK Wasser. Als Beispiel.

-Sieh Dich gleich nach einem relativ "endgültigen" Filter wie der Trommler oben um. 
Der schicke Trommler z.B. plus LH- Kammer plus ggf. diese Regentonnen als Einblaskammer. Fertig.

Trommler mit Oberkante Schmutzrinne auf maximalen Wasserstand Teich eingebaut. Dann ist der Schmutzablauf gleichzeitig der Überlauf für den Teich.


Spare bis zum Frühjahr und genieße die Eisfläche.

Schieber zu.
Ggf. in die BA und Skimmerleitungsrohre  (wenn Gefälle zum Schieber ansteigt) Luft einblasen. Dann sammelt sich die vor dem Schieber. Wegen dem Frost.
Filterkammer mit Laubsäcken füllen. Deckel drauf. Fertig.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Randbefestigung:
-Fehlt da noch eine kleine Ecke Folie am redchten Ende der Schiene'??

Die Idee mit der Schiene kenne ich doch irgendwie von NG....
Das ALU muss aber eventuell das Teichwasser vertragen und nicht gammeln. Es gibt da diverse Legierungen.
Der Trick die ALU- Schiene zu verstecken ist bei NG beschrieben.

Folie an die Wand.
Ufermatte Unterseite nach oben nach oben aus dem Teich geklappt an die Folie überlappend anlegen.
Schiene durch Ufermatte und Folie andübeln.
Ufermatte runter in den Teich klappen.
Fertig.

Ich habe an meiner Terrassenmauer die Folie und die Ufermatte komplett mit Sikaflex 221 angeklebt. Hält.
Aber es ist langsam zu kalt für klebereien draussen.
Ufermatte kannst Du mit einem Heißluftfön verschweißen und auf der trockenen, sauberen Teichfolie mit Sikaflex fixieren.


----------



## schimpjansen (26. Okt. 2014)

Servus Thorsten ich habe mir Gestern zwei Graf Regentonnen bestellt. Eine 210 L für den Einlauf und 420 für den Rücklauf.Dann habe ich noch ca 140cm Platz zwischen den beiden Kisten das passt ganz gut . Mit der höhe denke ich werde ich so 12 cm über Wassernevaue bleiben dann bin ich auf nummer sicher .Ich glaube mir frieren die KG Rohre beim Rücklauf kaputt gefälle ist zum Teich . An der Stelle wo du schreibst das Folie fehlt da ist der Wasserstand wesentlich tiefer ca beim Wall davor das ist Wasserhöhe .Ich mache das mit dem Alu auch nur dort an der anderen Seite habe ich geklebt .Hoffe das Wetter macht noch ein wenig mit damit ich noch ein paar Tage kleben kann .Bilder Folgen .Gruss


----------



## jolantha (26. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
ich bewunder Dich richtig, diese Arbeit so unverzagt durchzuziehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Okt. 2014)

Und das jetzt bei nicht mehr sommerlichen Temperaturen.
Ich durfte gestern den Tag in dem "Loch" verbringen. Ich war wohl böse. 
Durfte aber heizen, damit das GFK aushärtet.
16kg Epoxydharz für 6m² Oberfläche und 450g Glasmatte verbraucht...

Nochmal zur Filterkammeroberkante.
Der ATF 350 als Beispiel benötigt 15cm Platz über Wasserlinie. http://www.teich-center.de/Aquaforte-Trommelfilter-ATF-350

Einläufe von links und Auslauf nach vorne. wäre ideal bei Deinen von links ankommenden Rohren.
Ich weiß- kostet alles Geld......

Jetzt hast Du noch 140cm Platz?
Bei LH und einem Vorfilter wird es eng..

Für Frostschutz reicht eine kleine 30 Watt- Pumpe Ecomax DM mit 3m³/h. Die werkelt auch bei mir den Winter über.


----------



## schimpjansen (26. Okt. 2014)

Ja stimmt der von Oase bräuchte auch 13 cm über Wasseroberkannte aber das sollte hinhauen. Habe 6  110er Flansche liegen damit kann ich das fertig bauen wenn ich die Wassertonnen habe. Und ne oase Pumpe habe ich noch liegen die kann ich ja per Zeitschaltuhr später im Winter laufen lassen.Denke TF und LH Kammer sollte passen Kann sie ja nahe aneinander bauen .Und kann die 420Lieter Tonne für Helix nutzen.


----------



## schimpjansen (30. Okt. 2014)

So Bilder von der Arbeit des heutigen Tages habe Fundamente für meine Wassertonne gemacht und die verrohrung vorbereitet .Morgen kann ich dann die Wassertonne (400Lieter) installieren und habe dann die Möglichkeit das Wasser vom Teich in die kiste zu Pumpen .Hoffe das meine andere Tonne(210Lieter) für Vorne auch noch kommt .Bestellt ist die ! Ansonsten sichtweite meines Fensters 0,2 Meter


----------



## Michael H (30. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Haste die Rohre / Flansche und Zugschieber mit Innotec Verklebt ...? 
Oder haste da nur Vorsichthalber ne Runde Innotec drüber gezogen . 
Das ist doch alles PVC / PVC - U ...
Ich hab da Tangit Kleber genommen und bis jetzt ohne Probleme ......


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Okt. 2014)

'Innotec und Sikaflex 221 keben PVC / ABS- Kunststoffe nicht so stark wie Tangit- der ein richtiger PVC- Kleber ist.

Innotec und Sikaflex sollte man eher als (leicht) klebenden Dichtstoff ansehen und gehören eigentlich immer nur zwischen pressende Dichtflächen (Flansch/ Folie oder Flansch/ Tonne.
Bei mir habe ich für die undichten Schieber Sikaflex 221 genommen- siehe hier auf Seite 16.
Sikaflex 221 aussen neben dem originalen Dichtgummi aufgetragen und Schieber wieder montiert. Dicht.

Ich kann meine Schieber trotz Sikaflex 221-Eindichtung auch wieder auseinanderbauen/ mit viel Kraft auseinanderziehen.

Rohrverbindungen ineinander besser mit richtigem PVC- Kleber wie Tangit nach ordentlicher Reinigung der Oberflächen.. 
Der löst das Material an und verschweißt es richtig "kalt".

Aber es wird schon halten....


----------



## schimpjansen (31. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe einen speziellen kleber bestellt für die Flansche und BA und den ganzen Kram im Filterkeller . Im Fachgeschäft für Teichbau. Tube war ca 15 € glaub ich. Ich stell nen Bild ein von dem Kleber die Tage. Gruss


----------



## schimpjansen (31. Okt. 2014)

Also Servuse Heute habe ich meine 400 lieter Helix Wasserbox von Graf für den Rücklauf montiert und das nicht nach Plan.Wie ihr seht steht die box nicht in Waage und das ging leider nicht anders .Mein Fehler die Flansche (Rohre) sind nicht in Wagge und das habe ich nicht kontrolliert .Ich habe zwar gestern die Tonne drangehalten nur ist die Regentonne jetzt ja höher und da läuft die Kiste ja Konisch zu. Mist aber kein Drama in meinen Augen .Der Wasserstand könnte auch knapp werden da ich nur ca 10 cm höher bin als Wasserstand. Werde es erst versuchen sonst muss ich nacharbeiten .Die Tonne kann ich nur empfehlen ist wirklich dickes Material. Habe bei den Flanschen Edelstahlschrauben genommen M5 damit ich längere Schrauben habe und mehr Power draufgeben kann die Ringe habe ich weggelassen .Dann zum Schluss noch 30er Bögen mit eingeklebt wo ich eh dabei war hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil ich kann da nen Stopfen oder andere Sachen drauf machen wenn nötig und wenns stört säge ich es ab. Gruss


----------



## Michael H (31. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Ich weiß zwar nicht warum du die Gegenstücke ( Ringe ) von den Flanschen weggelassen hast , hoffe aber für dich das das alles Dicht bleibt .



schimpjansen schrieb:


> Wie ihr seht steht die box nicht in Waage und das ging leider nicht anders .Mein Fehler die Flansche (Rohre) sind nicht in Wagge und das habe ich nicht kontrolliert .Ich habe zwar gestern die Tonne drangehalten nur ist die Regentonne jetzt ja höher und da läuft die Kiste ja Konisch zu. Mist aber kein Drama in meinen Augen .



Nicht in Waageist gut , wie willste da nacharbeiten später ...?
Das sind doch mindestens 10 cm wo die Schief steht .


----------



## schimpjansen (31. Okt. 2014)

Die gegenstücke der Flansche sind in meinen Augen über gewesen da die Kiste eine Materialstärke von geschätzt 8 mm hatte wozu also verbauen wenn ich dann etwas fester anziehe brechen die dünnen Ringe ich habe unterlegscheiben Karosseriescheiben Edelstahl druntergepackt .Ich sage ja das es nicht optimal ist aber was ist die alternative gewesen ??? Es gab keine wirkliche alternative  .5cm steht die schief und wenn mir der Wasserstand nicht reicht werde ich mir etwas einfallen lassen .Eine Lösung finde ich schon .Gruss


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
ich bin nach wie vor von Deinen Fortschritten und der Ausführung beeindruckt - und vor allem der Ausdauer an dem Projekt   !
Deine Kiste ist wirklich stark genug, dass sie den Flansch auch selber halten kann. Wenn ich auf der Außenseite die blanken Schrauben sehe, dann fürchte ich da eine kleine Undichtigkeit (und zwar durch das Gewinde und dem Zwischenraum Bohrloch zu Schraube hindurch). Ich hoffe, Schrauben und Scheiben waren Edelstahl? Anderenfalls sind sie nächstes Jahr so gut wie durchgerostet.
Das wäre mein Vorschlag: Edelstahlschrauben kurz unterhalb der Muttern einkürzen (also ausbauen, ablängen, und verkürzte Schrauben wieder einbauen), und dann Mutter und Dichtscheibe mit dem Innotec versiegeln. Auf die Weise kannst Du die Schrauben lösen und (ein wenig) nachziehen, ohne neu abdichten zu müssen.
Mit (vielleicht) etwas längeren Edelstahlschrauben und dem Flansch-Gegenstück hättest Du diese Undichtigkeit nicht, das hab' ich bei mir so gemacht. Weil die Flnasche falsch herum sitzen, ist von Zeit zu Zeit mal eine der Schrauben undicht - Mülltonne und Innotec verkleben halt nicht wirklich.


----------



## schimpjansen (31. Okt. 2014)

Ich lese das gerade und überlege ob ich einen Denkfehler hatte .Ich habe den Flansch nach Aussen gut abgedichtet von unten und oben mit kleber aber das stimmt glaub ich ich muss die schrauben nochmal seperat abdichten. Richtig ? Aber der Innere Flanschring würde es nicht ändern? Ich kann ja die Muttern lösen und dann nochmal seperat unter die scheiben kleber machen und wieder anziehen.Danke für den Gedanken


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Nov. 2014)

Ja mein Fehler ich habe zwar knapp aufgebohrt mit 5mm Bohrer aber habe Heute nochmal jede Schraube rausgedreht und mit Kleber neu eingeschraubt.Es sind Edelstahlschrauben und jetzt sollte es dicht sein .Danke für den Hinweis hatte da einen Denkfehler .Jetzt hab ich aber nochmal ne Frage bezüglich dem Filtermaterial. Ich denke ich könnte doch jetzt sag ich mal ca 200 Lieter Helix bestellen oder nicht. Kann ja ruhig schon rein denke ich . Dann muss es ja Bewegt werden und loose Rein und die Ausläufe mit nem Gitter ? und einen Auslauf von 50mm dachte ich .Meinungen? Gruss


----------



## Michael H (1. Nov. 2014)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber nochmal ne Frage bezüglich dem Filtermaterial. Ich denke ich könnte doch jetzt sag ich mal ca 200 Lieter Helix bestellen oder nicht. Kann ja ruhig schon rein denke ich . Dann muss es ja Bewegt werden und loose Rein und die Ausläufe mit nem Gitter ? und einen Auslauf von 50mm dachte ich .Meinungen?



Hallo

Ja rein könnte das __ Hel-x schon , ob sich da aber noch was Besiedelt bei den Temp. steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Zu deinen Ausläufen , ja da mußte dann eine Hel-x Sperre einbauen .
Ich hab das hier mit gemacht ....

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Laubstop-100-125-mm-schwarz/210286/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_img

Hab bei mir auch nur 50 er Schmutzabläufe , dauert halt dem Entsprechend länger wenn du mal die Tonne Säuberst als wenn du einen 100 er Ablauf hast der hier auch meistens empfohlen wird .

Dann noch eine Medien Auflage 10-15 cm über den Tonnenboden und Fertig sollte deine Hel-x Tonne sein .

http://koi-discount.de/teichfilter/zubehor/lichtstegplatte-1210x600x15mm-378.html


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Nov. 2014)

So bin noch fleissig am Filterbau Helix Tonne ist fertig und dicht. Baue noch die Sammelkammer am Einlauf auf dann kann das Wasser fließen . Helix hab ich auch reingekippt 200 Lieter   bringt vielleicht nix mehr bei dem W'etter aber hatte es ja da liegen und dann sieht mann auch das Endergebniss.


----------



## schimpjansen (25. Nov. 2014)

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## jolantha (26. Nov. 2014)

Gibts denn bald mal wieder ein neueres Bild von der Fensteroptik ?


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Leute mal nen paar neue Bilder mit Eis auf dem Teich .Das Fenster ist noch dicht ich hab ne tollen Wasserstand erreicht (Will noch 3 cm höher)so wie es geplant war. Ich bin schon ein wenig begeistert .Ich freue mich auf den Frühling wenn ich anfangen kann den Filter fertig zu bauen und den Teich zu bepflanzen. Im Moment lasse ich wenn es friert eine Pumpe jede Stunde für 5 Min laufen damit ich durchfluss habe.


----------



## jolantha (7. Jan. 2015)

Toll, daß Du Dich mal wieder in Erinnerung bringst. 
Wird doch


----------



## schimpjansen (24. März 2015)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage ich habe überlegt den Oase Trommelfilter zu kaufen und den dann direkt anzuschliessen und die erste Sammelkiste wegzulassen .Spricht da etwas  gegen? Muss ich etwas beachten ? Gruß


----------



## RKurzhals (24. März 2015)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
meinst Du - defekter Link entfernt - hier (oder den größeren)? Da spricht wohl nichts dagegen , ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist regelrecht spannend, Deinem Projekt "zuzuschauen". Und schön ist der Teich geworden - das war am Anfang für mich noch gar nicht so zu erkennen!


----------



## schimpjansen (30. März 2015)

Danke RKurzhals ja den meine ich aber nicht als gepumpte version . Ist es egal ob ich da mit 90 Grad bögen dran gehe ? Das währe das einfachste .


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2015)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
so genau hatte ich die Produktpalette nicht durchstöbert  - war halt nur neugierig. Ich bin ja erstaunt, wie viele Hersteller jetzt Trommelfilter im Angebot haben (oder ich hab' was vor vier Jahren verpasst). Enge Rohrbögen werden erst dann kritisch, wenn der eigentliche Rohrdurchmesser knapp bemessen wurde. Ein 90°-Rohrbogen hat etwa den dreifachen Druckverlust des geraden Rohrstücks (DN 100 bei 25 m³/h: etwa 1 cm).


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2015)

Wenn Du mit den ankommenden Saugrohren nach oben und dann mit dem Knie zum TF musst- nimm einen Abzweig KG110/KG110/ 45° und vom Abzweig mit einem KG110/ 45°- Knie zum TF.

Den geraden Abzweigausgang nach oben bis OK Filterkeller verlängern. Dann hast Du eine Revisionsöffnung für die Saugrohre.
Ich habe meine dieses Jahr benötigt- Eichenlaub hatte eine Skimmerleitung zugesetzt.

OASE- TF finde ich recht happig. 200 Euro mehr nur weil der Wasserstandssensor bei Schwerkraft auf der Reinwasserseite sitzt???
Knall.

Es gibt ja auch schon nette TF für ca. 2290 Euro oder EBF unter 3000...

Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## willi1954 (31. März 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> OASE- TF finde ich recht happig. 200 Euro mehr nur weil der Wasserstandssensor bei Schwerkraft auf der Reinwasserseite sitzt???
> Knall.
> 
> *Es gibt ja auch schon nette TF für ca. 2290 Euro* oder EBF unter 3000...
> ...


welche ? hoffe, du meinst nicht Mikes Koi Filter


----------



## ThorstenC (31. März 2015)

Nein. Sondern den PP Trommelfiler. http://www.mein-schoener-teich.com/pages/teich-shop/pp-trommefilter.php
Das TF-Modell oben hat keine Reinigungsklappe in der Trommel und bei Laub/ Fadenalgen...kann man auch schlecht in die Trommel reingreifen. Die Schmutzrinne gefällt mir aber- sieht besser aus als die an meinem polymare TF.

PP finde ich pers. auch besser als PE. Ist stabiler und fester. Meine Ultrasieve sind ja auch aus PP.

Wobei ich bei Neukauf lieber auf EBF setzen würde. 
EBF wäre der 40cm verm. hier passend für 2499 plus Steuerung? http://www.teichservice-goetz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=23
LIFRA- EBF war mal mein Vavorit- hat aber die Preise der Nachfrage entsprechend nach oben korrigiert.

Ich würde aber vorsichtshalber immer die freie Fläche im Wasser der EBF/ TF vergleichen- und ob da 30m³/h mit LH durchpassen ohne allzuviel Höhenunterschied.
Kann aber nix zu den beiden Geräten sagen.


----------



## schimpjansen (2. Juni 2015)

So hab jetzt mal nen bischen bepflanzt hoffe das haut so hin .Hab das erste mal nen Teich bepflanzt und denke das jetzt erst mal nen bischen Pflanzen wachsen müssen und dann muss ich nochmal gucken wo ich noch welche brauche und wo es reicht nur denke ich das die Kois später eh alles wo sie rankommen auffressen  .


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Juni 2015)

So hab jetzt den Oase trommelfilter bestellt kriege ihn Ende der Woche. Werde berichten wie das Teil so läuft ! Dann war ich neulich bei ThorstenC und hab mir die gfk Kiste abgeholt. Absolute Klasse die Kiste und Thorsten hat mir seinen doch sehr eindrucksvollen Teich gezeigt . Netter Typ mit sehr viel Ahnung von sehr vielen Sachen ! Hut ab und danke. Hab jetzt noch einige Sachen geordert und werde jetzt starten mit meinen Filter und so Gott will ist er in den nächsten zwei Wochen fertig . Ich mache jetzt auch die eine Ecke vom Teich fertig mit Sandsteinen da ich ja noch auf den TF warte . Eine Frage zu meinem skimmer - ist das normal das er über der Oberfläche schwimmt ? Wird er vom sog dann runtergedrückt ? Gruß


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu meinem skimmer - ist das normal das er über der Oberfläche schwimmt ? Wird er vom sog dann runtergedrückt ?



Ja. Bei ausreichend Sogwirkung sollte er dann leicht unterhalb der Teichoberfläche gezogen werden.


----------



## krallowa (3. Juni 2015)

Skimmer kommt runter wenn der Sog einsetzt.
Der soll ja oben schwimmen damit das was an der Oberfläche angezogen und nicht direkt im Skimmer verschwindet, nicht wieder in den Teich gelangt wenn der Skimmer abgeschaltet wird.
Also Sog an: Skimmer taucht etwas ab.
Kein Sog: Skimmer steigt auf und alles bleibt im Skimmer.
Finde dein Projekt echt klasse, bitte ein paar Fotos vom Fenster und vom Filter und ach einfach von allem, hehe.


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2015)

Ein bissel verschwommen, aber so ungefähr sollte es aussehen.
  
LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2015)

Schicke GFK- LH- Sammler-Kiste.

Wie schon besprochen- bitte den Auslauf des LH durch die Kiste in KG160.
Auch wenn Du zuerst mit LH in KG110 und Druckdose es versuchst- ich verm. es wird nicht reichen, um ca. 20- 30m³/h für 3 Saugrohre in KG 110 zu pumpen.

Da wirst Du schnell auf einen LH in KG 125 oder gleich 160 mit Trichter unten und Membranplatte wechseln müssen.
Siehe auch hier im LH 2.0- Unendlichkeitsthread sind irgendwo die LH- Meßwerte der Belgier verlinkt.

Die LH Sammelkiste muss aber noch ein bisschen tiefer gebuddelt werden. OK Kiste gleich OK Helixkammer.
In Helixkammer ein kurzes Stück KG 160 und in die LH-Sammelkammer ein Stück KG160 mit Muffe so einkleben, dass der einsteckbare KG 160/87°Bogen oder zwei KG160/45°-Bögen nach unten mittig sitzen.
Reduzierung nach unten von KG 160/110 für den ersten Versuch. KG 160/125 für den 2. und ohne für die Endlösung mit LH in KG160.
.
Verbinden würde ich beide KG160- Rohre zwischen LH Sammelkammer und  Helixkammer mit einer flexiblen Gummi-Muffe.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...xible-muffe-6-160-mm-koi-teich-filter-fitting

Du kannst auch ein Rohrstück starr in beide Kisten einkleben- aber wenn sich irgendwo was setzt, kann es Probleme geben.
Dann den Abstand zwischen den Kisten so wählen, dass eine Gummiflexmuffe später noch dazwischen passt...

Der Ausgang vom OASE-TF ist doch auch für KG160? Da musst Du den auch mit einer Flexmuffe an ein oder zwei? in den LH Sammelschacht eingeklebte Rohrstücken anschließen.

Eine Kiste ist ja noch da bei mir.
Falls Dir jemand zuverlässig sagt, dass die 175cm Kistenlänge für einen vielleicht noch 1,5m langen LH nicht ausreichst und Du noch ein Stück oben benötigst....

Einkleben der angeschliffenen und entfetteten/gereinigten KG- Rohre in GFK mit Glasfaserschnitzel
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1000g-Glasfa...68?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item460db56224

und Epoxydharz z.B.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-24-Kg-GFK-...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item58c459216c

wenn das Epox zu dünne ist, und vor dem festwerden aus den Fasern rausläuft (aber eig. ist es warm genug), kann man es dicker machen - anstellen mit einem bisschen Pulver- aber nix für´s Näschen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thixotropier...12?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19f317dea4

oder andere..

Fange mit kleinen Mengen an- ordentlich mit Haushaltswaage das Harz-Gemisch auswiegen, anrühren und mit den Glasfasern eine Paste anrühren...

Wenn alle Rohre eingeklebt sind- kurz überstehende Glasfasern abschleifen und mit Epox (ggf. mit Stellmitttel) überstreichen.
Dann ziehen die Fasern kein Wasser in das Laminat.

Viel Spaß.

Ich hatte zum Einkleben meines KG 200- Rohres in dem Schacht ca. 500g Harz verbraucht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-tank-filteranlage-airlift-teichfilter.43223/


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2015)

Gerade eben gesehen:
Warum steht der LH.- Schacht nicht mittig in der Grube? Damit Du dort noch langlaufen kannst?
Damit die Anschlüsse in KG 160 gut an den TF passen, kannst Du im Schacht die KG- Rohre auch schräg einkleben.
Am Besten vor dem Sägen an der Kiste den TF reinstellen und dann gucken.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> LH in KG110 und Druckdose es versuchst- ich verm. es wird nicht reichen, um ca. 20- 30m³/h für 3 Saugrohre in KG 110 zu pumpen



Da gebe ich Thorsten schon mal Recht, denn das wird mit einem DN 110 kaum zu schaffen sein. Also 20 m³ mit viel Mühe und Luft, aber darüber hinaus wird es echt eng. Man bedenke, dass auch ein DN 125 oder DN 160 Luftheber nur so viel Wasser fördern kann, wie man ihm zur Verfügung stellt. Das heißt, dass der Luftheberschacht auch entsprechend verrohrt sein sollte, damit genügend Wasser zulaufen kann. Ebenso drückt er vielleicht jenseits der Menge X, wird sie aber auf Grund von mangelnder Ablaufverrohrung nicht los und blockiert sich dadurch selbst.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2015)

Da kommen doch  3 x KG 110 vom Teich in dem Filterkeller an, gehen in den OASE-TF...Rückläufe von der Helixkammer auch 3x KG 110 in den Teich.
Passt also.

Zwischen TF und LH Sammelkammer hoffentlich 2 x DN 150.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2015)

Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung reicht 3 x DN 110 schon aus, aber dann muss er auch zwischen Filterkeller und Luftheberschacht die 3 x 110 haben. Da ich die abschließende Verrohrung seines Filterkellers nicht kenne, wollte ich nur drauf hinweisen, dass auch zwischen den einzelnen Modulen gleiche oder 1 x Nummer größer für Luftheber von Vorteil wäre. Und 3 x DN 110 zurück ist knapp, aber dürfte gerade so funktionieren für einen DN 110 Luftheber. Will er später mal aufrüsten, ist sein System dadurch aber erst einmal gehandicapt. Ich gehe jetzt auch nur von meinen Erfahrungen aus. Kann ja an anderen Teichen auch immer anders sein.


----------



## schimpjansen (12. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin. Der trommelfilter ist angekommen. Vernünftig mit dvd und nicht wie beim Fenster mit zwei DinA4 Seiten . Sieht alles top aus . Daumen hoch ! Und hab nen guten Preis von 2700€ rausgehandelt.


----------



## schimpjansen (12. Juni 2015)

Dann noch Danke an bumblebee und teichfangronau für die Blumen . Daumen hoch !


----------



## schimpjansen (12. Juni 2015)

Und zu guter letzt noch mein teichfenster des Grauens . Wir haben heute die Betonwände verputzt mit mosaikputz .ist sau teuer das Zeug aber sieht super aus . Sichtweite beim teichfenster Ca. 5 cm . Und das beste ist immer noch dicht


----------



## schimpjansen (17. Juni 2015)

So habe heute den trommelfilter auf Höhe gebracht und angeschlossen. Die Röhre die nach oben gehen habe ich zum reinigen angebaut. Es sind ein paar 90 Grad Bögen dabei was ja nicht soll aber aus meinem Platzmangel nicht anders möglich war. Dann will ich morgen die gfk Kiste einbuddeln und Fundament drunter machen . Die Ausgänge vom TF sind 150 . Es wird eng zwischen TF und Helix Kammer . Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich den Anschluss machen soll an der Helix Kammer. Es gibt ja keine 160 er tankdurchführung oder Flansch. Kann ich an der Kiste laminieren ?


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Es gibt ja keine 160 er tankdurchführung oder Flansch


Schau mal : http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Folienflansch-160-mm-in-schwerer-PVC-Qualitaet gibt es auch als Tankdurchführung nur alles recht teuer^^
LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juni 2015)

Ich fange mal vorne an.
Will Dich nicht ärgern- nur Tips für Mitleser, wir sind ja Beide beste Beispiele für: "Besser erst Filteranlage kaufen und einbauen" und dann den Teich.......
Und ich weiß ja auch, es bleibt jetzt so bei Dir.

1.-87°- Bögen in den KG 110 Zuläufen sind nicht so doll- besser 2x 45°. Ich weiß ja...der Platz...
2.-Reinigungsabzweige- die T- Stücken mit den 87°- Abzweigen: besser 45°- Abzweig so ,dass man in Richtung Teich duchspiralen kann..
-Endkappen oben brauchst Du eig. nicht, wenn die Rohrenden etwas über Teichwasserniveau sind.
-KG110 mit Muffe oben und einen KG110- Stopfen ohne Dichtung oben eingesteckt ginge auch
3.Da musst Du wohl noch ein Loch für den Schmutzwasserablauf durch die Wand...

4.Verbindung TF- LH-Sammelkiste
Schön, dass die Ausgänge vom TF 150mm sind.....passt so schön zu KG 160
Zur Verbindung von TF zu GFK-LH- Sammelschacht:
-flexible Muffe 150mm
-PVC- Rohr 150mm in die GFK- Kiste einlaminieren (anschleifen, entfetten etc.)
PVC- Rohr in 150mm gab es mal bei Oase als Zubehör.

Oder jemand findet eine Flexmuffe mit Reduzierung 160/150mm- dann KG 160 einlaminieren und mit der Muffe am TF verbinden.
Eine 160er Flex- Gummimuffe auf 150mm zusammenziehen wird verm. nix.
Eine 150er Muffe auf KG160 drüberdrängeln:
Vaseline von EDEKA hilft in allen Fällen!

5. Verbindung KG160- LH- Ausgang zur Helixkiste:
-Flansche in KG 160 gibt es doch
* defekter Link entfernt * Ich höre Dich gerade schreien

Wenn Deine Helixkiste aus GFK ist, dann kannst Du nat- dort ein KG160 mit GFK einkleben.
Kiste aus PE oder PE geht nur schweißen oder Flansch....
Deine Helix-Kiste ist ja auch so schön schräg....

6.Mein Tip, auch wenn ich da schon höre: Nööööh,datt bleibt.
6.a Schmeiß die Helixkiste raus
6.b Ziehe eine kleine Trennwand aus Betonschalungssteinen- oder eingeschalt mit Holz und direkt betoniert, dabei seitlich noch ein paar kurze Moniereisen in die Seitenwände in Bohrlöcher einschlagen, Ein Stück KG 160 mit Muffe in Richtung Helixkiste oben gleich mit einbetonieren
6.c Boden betonieren (sind doch nur 2 Karren Beton)
6d Jetzt hast Du  eine Helixkammer aus Beton
6e abgehende Rohre und Kammer mit GFK auskleben (musste ich ja auch machen)
6f Schieber in der Kammer wieder aufstecken

Fertig.

7.Sparvariante:
7aLH-Sammelschacht mit fertig eingeklebten KG 160-Rohr (Muffe Innen so positionieren, dass mit eingesteckten 2 Knie KG 160/45° nach unten der LH mittig sitzt)

7b LH-GFK Kiste reinstellen
7c seitlich der Kiste und Innen einschalen, Moniereisen seitlich eindübeln
7d mit Beton verfüllen
7e GFK....

Fertig

Mach datt ordentlich!

Du bist langsam- ich sehe dass.
Ich bin langsamer.


----------



## schimpjansen (17. Juni 2015)

Danke euch . Mein Gott über 100 € für den Flansch ich brech zusammen. Thorsten du hast ja recht aber ich musste damals anfangen und meine Dame war mit diesem filterkeller von Anfang an nicht einverstanden . Schmutzauslauf dürfte alles passen oder was meinst du Bei 3?  Endkappen waren beim TF drauf und hab ich einfach so draufgestülpt. Natürlich bleibt meine wunderbare schiefe helixkammer. Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig und Reiß das alles wieder auseinander . Ich will ja mal fertig werden mit dem Elend . Vielleicht arbeite ich mit dem Einlauf in die helixkammer mit 125 er kg. Das langt doch mit Sicherheit auch. Vom TF hoffe ich das ich 150er Teile bekomme .


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Juni 2015)

Moin moin.

Warum soll es Dir mit dem Filterkeller besser gehen als mir....zu klein, falsche Ecke, Rohrengpässe.....

bei 3. meine ich, dass das Dreckwasser aus dem TF ja irgendwo hin muss- Kanal oder Extra Sickerschacht.
Sieh hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-den-schmutzablauf-von-trommler-ebf-co.44502/

Reduziere bitte nicht die Einläufe in die Helixkammer und auch sonst nix!
Der LH benötigt möglichst geringe Höhendifferenzen....sonst bricht er ein.
Also schön mit

2   x  Flexmuffe
die hier ist aber für KG160...http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...xible-muffe-6-160-mm-koi-teich-filter-fitting

und

2x  DN 150mm PVC- Rohr- oder mit KG160-  in die LH-Sammelkammer dort mit GFK einkleben. Ohne teuren Flansch.

Flansch selber bauen:

Wenn Du eine Oberfräse hast, oder jemanden kennst, der eine Oberfräse hat (Tischler etc..) und der damit Kreise fräsen kann (ist ein Zubehör für die Fräsen):

-dickes PVC- Plattenmaterial kaufen und zwei Kreise ausfräsen mit ca. 160mm/250mm
-in den einen Kreis dein Stück KG 160 direkt einkleben mit PVC- Kleber
-in beide Kreise Löcher vorbohren für kleine Edelstahlschrauben

Den Flansch in deine schräge Seitenwand der Helixkiste einbauen.
Oder ein zum Kistenmaterial PE oder PP passendes 160mm Rohrstück gerade einschweißen...

Oder doch Punkt 6 oder 7......manchmal ist ein konsequenter, schmerzhafter Rückbau der Kiste am Ende die schnellere Lösung.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
150er KG bereitet ja echte Schmerzen, nicht nur beim Preis der Flansche, sondern auch beim Montieren! Und so große Lochkreissägen kenn ich auch nicht mehr... .
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das dann zum Schluß aussieht - es beeindruckt mich schon jetzt. Eine Frässchablone für die fräse habe ich mir sogar selber gebaut - mit den mitgelieferten Fräszirkeln machst Du ein wenig zu große Löcher. So sieht mein Teil aus (das ist ausnahmsweise mal preiswert):
     .
Die Fräse ist mit nur zwei Schrauben befestigt, die Kunststoff-Bodenplatte wurde zugunsten der Frästiefe entfernt. Die Aluleisten gibt es im Baumarkt, ebenso die "Brettchen" (Buche, das waren Reste einer Rechteckleiste).


----------



## juerg_we (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
wenn du 160mm durchführungen brauchst,habe noch ein paar selbstgemachte,wenn du interesse hast mache ich mal bilder davon
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## schimpjansen (19. Juni 2015)

Moin und danke für eure Anregungen. Habe heute und gestern gemacht und getan und bestellt und habe jetzt eine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen . Ich glaube es ist am besten wenn ich vom TF bis zum gfk Kasten komplett mit DIN 150 . Und jetzt komms ich höre schon das raunen hier im Thema . Meine Durchführung für den LH wird 125 er nicht 160. Grund eins ich glaube das das ausreicht Punkt 2 ich hab zu wenig Platz. Wenn ich fertig bin werdet ihr sehen warum .  So hab die Tonne eingegraben Fundament drunter und die ersten Eingänge vom TF einlaminiert . Aber erst nur von außen .bei Thorsten dem Streber siehts besser aus aber ich geh da nochmal drüber da das Wetter heute auch grenzwertig war. Habe es aber in der Garage gemacht . Waren heute 15 Grad. Morgen mache ich den Rest Laminat und dann schließe ich wenn ich meine Gummi fittings habe die Kiste an und lass erst mal volllaufen und guck mir die Höhen an .da ich im TF auch nur 3 cm wasserunterschied haben darf . Dann Pumpe ich das letzte Mal leer und mach die 125 Muffe ran .


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Juni 2015)

Sieht doch gut aus mit dem eingeklebten Rohr..
Ist das Rohr am TF-Ausgang aussen 150 oder 160mm...und wie verbindest DU es mit dem eingeklebten KG160  ?

Wieso sind die RohrMuffen  im Kasten innen drin?

Der Gfk lh Sammler steht so hoch in der Grube- höher als die Gfk Kiste
..oder täuscht das Bild?

LH Ausgang in KG 160 und den Flansch in die Helixkiste ...nimm das Angebot mit dem Eigenbauflansch an.
Hör doch auf die Tips hier im LH Thread und dort findest Du auch irgendwo den link zu den Belgiern mit den Messwerten ...
Bogen und Durchgang zur Helix kammer in KG 160.
Das ist auch bei LH in KG 125 von Vorteil.

Auch der Streber hat nach der ersten gfk klebung mit einer flex und Fächerschleifscheibe zwischengeschliffen und mehrmals geklebt.
Wichtig ist zum Schluss 1x schleifeund 1x Harz pur rüber.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo.

Ich hätte noch ein paar Bedenken, zwecks des Biobehälters (PE-Bütte grün), dass dieser im Betrieb evtl. überläuft. Wenn der Luftheber gut arbeitet, könnte es passieren, dass der Wasserstand im Biobehälter aufgestaut wird und dann der Behälter überläuft. Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sollte aber durch die 3 - 110er im Rücklauf genügend ablaufen.

Auch würde ich, wie ThorstenC schon meinte, einen DN 160 Anschluss zwischen LH-Sammelkammer und Bio-Behälter machen. Selbst wenn es dann nur ein DN 125 Luftheber werden sollte, der durchaus reichen wird, hättest Du die Option ggf. aufzurüsten. Den 125er kannst Du dann mittels Reduzierung in das 160er einstecken, dazu sollte dann aber die Muffenseite natürlich innenliegend im LH-Schacht sein.


----------



## schimpjansen (20. Juni 2015)

Moin ich denke die Helix Kiste wird nicht überlaufen da ich 11 cm Wasserspiegel Oberlande habe. Wenn Sie überläuft muss der LH kleiner werden . Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht ich habe keinen Platz für nen 160 er weil die Helix Kiste ja auch noch schräg steht. Kommt der Tag und ich bin nicht mehr zufrieden oder brauche mehr Wasser zum Filtern werde ich helixkiste abbauen und dann ab LH Kiste neu bauen aber nicht jetzt . mein Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende in zwei Wochen und dann bin ich wieder lange unterwegs . Die Muffen sind innen weil ich außen die gummimuffe raufsetzten möchte . Die LH Kiste steht bündig mit dem Beton außen also überlaufen kann es nicht .mein Gedanke ist wenn es nachher wirklich mit nem 125 er LH dabei gehe dann kommt der ganze Teich in Wallung da mein Teich ja auch garnicht so groß ist . Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte würde ich nen 160 er machen .ich halte euch auf dem laufenden .bis Mitte nächste Woche wird der TF und gfk Kiste geflutet . Hoffe meine Höhen passen


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> 11 cm Wasserspiegel...weil die Helix Kiste ja auch noch schräg steht



...eben genau darum ging es mir ja, die schräg stehende Kiste - es sieht so aus, als würden auf der abgeneigten Seite nur 2-3 cm Ausgleichshöhe sein. Wenn es mehr ist, kein Problem. Ist aus der Entfernung halt immer schwer zu beurteilen.

Mein 125er Luftheber staut etwa 3-4 cm auf, wobei mir noch die 3. Leitung DN 110 zurück in den Teich fehlt. Es kann also gut möglich sein, dass die 3 x DN 110 tatsächlich ausreichend sind, um den Flow vom 125er abzuleiten.

Du machst das schon!


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Juni 2015)

Hier nochmals der link zu den Belgiern mit den Meßdaten der LH bei verschiedenen Steigrohrdurchmessern und Pumpen.

http://www.koivrienden.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=13923

Die Meßwerte mit Membramteller unten als Ausströmer etc... sind aber vermutlich ohne große Höhenunterschiede- da fehlen irgendwie die Angaben, wieviel der LH vom Sammelschacht bis OK Helixkammer wirklich überwinden muß.

Die haben aber etwas längere LH- Steigrohre als Du jetzt mit ca. 150cm????

Und sieh Dir die Skizze in Beitrag von  *Guyke* » zo 26 okt 2014, 14:23:46 an.
dort hat er das Sammelrohr mit 400mm und einem KG 160- LH- Ausgang eingebaut. Reduziert immer auf die jeweiligen LH- Durchmesser.
Ich würde erst mit zwei Bögen 45°/KG 160  nach unten gehen und dann dort auf LH- Steigrohr KG 125 reduzieren!
So hast Du weniger Widerstand am Bogen oben.

Hier kurz die Idee von mir mit der 
Plastekiste raus, ein bisschen Beton und GFK. Keine Engpass, kein großer Flansch.
Beton kann nat. bis an die Kiste mit dem eingeklebten KG 160 rangegossen werden wegen dem Platz.

Muss ja nicht....


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Juni 2015)

Nu lass doch mal meine schöne Gerade Kiste ! Hat auch nicht jeder mit so einer Schräglage. Ich könnte mich immer noch dafür Ohrfeigen das ich da so gepennt hatte . Aber gut wenn ich meine gfk Kiste eingebaut ahne werde ich nochmal messen. Ich habe nen Flansch 125 er bestellt für die schräge Kiste den ich nach innen setzten will dann mit 30grad Bogen und gummimuffe an die gfk Kiste. Wenn ich platz habe versuche ich ne 160 er Muffe einzulaminieren . Aber dann eine doppelmuffe da ich zwischen den Kisten ja dann noch eine Reduktion einbauen muss von 160 auf 125 . Kann mir jemand ne Luftpumpe für den LH empfehlen ?


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Juni 2015)

Und noch ne lüfterplatte und Pumpe für die helixkiste für die Bewegung vom Helix. Wie lange muss das Helix den bewegt werden ? Etwa 24 Stunden ? Ich meine nur wegen den Fixkosten vom Strom.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2015)

Du drückst doch mit dem LH in die Helix Kiste, oder?
Dann schau erstmal ob das nicht schon genug an Bewegung in der kleinen Kammer ist. Eine Lüfterplatte kannst du jederzeit nachrüsten. Ich bin mit meiner V60 Super zufrieden, läuft jetzt schon das dritte Jahr 24/7.Die Hiblows sind wohl im Verbrauch und in der Literzahl auf tiefe etwas besser, dann aber die teurere mit dem Metalgehäuse. Die Kunstoffkisten sind zwar günstiger bei gleichen Werten aber auch ungemein lauter. Da hat Rico @Zacky schon etliches getestet von den verschiedensten Herstellern. Evtl. hat er auch noch was passendes bei sich rumstehen, was er nicht mehr benötigt.

LG René


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2015)

- für einen 125er LH würde ich mit mind. 60 l/min / 35 W ran gehen, wenn die Pumpe etwas kosten darf -  dann gerne etwas größere Luftmenge 80-100 l/min bei 50 W nutzen

- wenn dein Luftheber jetzt vor dem Helix steht, sollte es schwimmendes Helix sein und dann braucht es keine Extra-Belüftung - wichtig wäre, dass die Ablaufrohre entsprechend vergittert sind und es tatsächlich schwimmendes Helix ist, kann auch anderes schwimmendes Kunststoffmedium sein

- der Luftheber läuft doch auch 24 Stunden am Tag und somit ist dein Helix dauerblüftet

PS: wenn Du mit einem 125er Flansch in die Helixtonne gehst, dann macht ein DN 160 KG-Anschluss in der LH-Kammer in meinen Augen keinen Sinn mehr, wenn Du eh' nur mit einem 125er LH arbeiten willst. Die Reduzierungen von 125 auf 160 und dann wieder auf 125 sind bei der kurzen Distanz zwischen LH und Helixkammer unnötig.

Edit sagt: Rene @troll20 war 3 Sekunden schneller.  verdammt!!!


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Juni 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten . Ja Gitter sind eingebaut beim Helix. Wenns läuft stell ich mal nen Video rein mit der Bewegung vom Helix. 24 Stunden muss der LH laufen ? Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte im Intervall . Dann bleibe ich komplett bei 125 er wenn das mit der Reduktion kein Sinn macht . 80 -100 Leiter mit 50watt werde gucken Danke


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Juni 2015)

Komm beimir vorbei und bringe die grüne Kiste mit. Wenn die aus PE ist, dann schweisse ich Dir schnell ein Reststück PE in 200mm ein...

Im Ernst..suchen Dir einen PE Schweisser in der  Nàhe und lass Dir ein kurzes Stück PE in die schràge Wand einschweissen.
Dauert mit ausfràsen des Loches- oder Stichsäge und scweissen eine Stunde.
Kein Flansch, kein Knie und vielleicht mehr als 125mm....

Einschweissen geht auch mit Draht und Leister Triac.
Das hat jeder gute Dachdecker.
Extrudergerät wäre nat. Idealer.

Aquatec Andre Oltmans ist 1 Stunde von Dir in Edewecht.
Oder andere Folienschweisser. ...die reisen alle rum...Dir hat doch jemand die Folie eingeschweißt. ..und der TF ist doch auch vom Handel um die Ecke.
Natutagart ist noch näher und da hast Du eig. Noch etwas gut....oder....
Ab ins Steintal.


----------



## schimpjansen (21. Juli 2015)

So hier ist er wieder. Habe ewig auf meine Bestellung gewartet und bin nu leider auch erst mal wieder ein paar Wochen unterwegs . Der Testlauf funktionierte einwandfrei doch muss ich leider den TF um Ca 1 cm tiefer setzen. Es lief zwar über ist knapp mit dem Wasserspiegel. Die gfk Kiste muss ich ja eh nochmal ausbauen da der letzte Flansch für den LH noch laminiert werden muss. So habe ich auch die wirkliche Wasserhöhe .   Ich habe auch Teile bestellt ( magnetventil......u.s.w) um das automatische auffüllen vom Teich zu gewährleisten. Das werde ich hier später beim installieren noch berichten .  Ich habe einige Fragen die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt ohne das ich das ganze Forum durchsuchen muss . Danke im Voraus ! 
1 bis wann kann ich Fische in meinen Teich einsetzten ?
2 wie und mit welchem Material und wo kann ich eine uv Lampe ins system installieren ?
3 der LH muss oberkante mit dem Wasserspiegel ?
4wie siehts mit dem filtern im Winter aus ? Skimmer abbauen und da ansaugen ? Die ba dicht machen ? Den TF leer machen ? 
5


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Juli 2015)

MoinMoin

1. Mach langsam mit den Fischen...ich pers. würde bei Koi versuchen alle von einem Geschlecht einzusetzen..weniger ist mehr auf Dauer..
2. UV....sorry die hatte ich vergessen bei Dir...viele Trommelfilter haben die Möglichkeit eine UV einzubauen. Das ist dann eine Tauch-UV.
Ob das im Oase TF möglich ist....
Ansonsten müsste die UV mit in die Helixkiste...aber so dass kein UV auf das Helix kommt...irgendwie mit Edelstahlblechen abschirmen..
Dein Filterkeller ist zu kurz....
3. Ich pers. bin der Meinung, dass der LH Einlauf komplett getaucht am Besten ist..dann blubbert auch die meiste Luft und Schaum aus dem Abzweig.
Den Schaum dann in den Abfluss mit entsorgen.
4. Meine Filteranlage lief im Winter stark reduziert immer durch.
Was bei Koi ev. besser ist...keine Ahnung
5. Bau den LH und das einlaminierte Rohr in KG 160.
Trichter und Membranplatte. Fertig.

Hoffentlich kommen noch andere Ideen zu Fisch, LH und UV..

Ansonsten sieht es schon gut aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Juli 2015)

MoinMoin. 
Nachschlag
Den Bogen oben am LH in 2 x 45 Grad und die einzuklebende Muffe so positionieren, dass der LH mittig in der Kiste ist.
Je weniger die Muffe innen in die Kiste reinragt, desto besser.
Die Muffe und die Einläufe gegenüber engen den Platz für den Trichter ein.
Das ging bei mir gerade noch gut.

Um die Muffe so wenig wie möglich Innen rausragen zu lassen, gehen auch 3 x 30 grad Bögen.

Musst Du probieren.


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (22. Juli 2015)

Moin.
Respekt
Sehr gut geplant und noch besser ausgeführt,prima Handwerker.


----------



## Zacky (22. Juli 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> 1 bis wann kann ich Fische in meinen Teich einsetzten ?


Ich würde die Fische bis max. Ende August einsetzen. Dein System muss erst einmal richtig einfahren und die Tiere müssten entsprechend gut konditioniert in den Winter gehen. Beim Händler werden die Fische sicherlich nicht so regelmäßig und üppig gefüttert, dass sie sich eine Fettschicht anfressen können. Meist wird beim Händler auf ein Minimum gesetzt, damit es die Filteranlagen bei vorhandenen Überbesatz noch schaffen. Ich würde auch eher weniger Fische einsetzen, diese noch gut für den Winter vorbereiten und ggf. im kommenden Frühjahr nochmal nachbesetzen.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> 2 wie und mit welchem Material und wo kann ich eine uv Lampe ins system installieren ?


Ich habe gar keine UVC im System und die Frühjahrsalge verschwindet doch immer wieder von selbst. Platz hast Du in deinem System dafür, meiner Meinung nach, eh' nicht, es sei denn der Trommler hat einen Platz vorgesehen.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> 3 der LH muss oberkante mit dem Wasserspiegel ?


Der Luftheber muss nicht, 1-2 cm Luft nach oben - finde ich persönlich gar wiederum besser, als voll getaucht...weil der Luftheber mit seiner geballten Kraft oben gegen den Winkel arbeitet und sich die Luftblasen dort wiederum gegenstauen. Da der Luftheber allgemein dazu bestrebt ist, dass Wasser nach oben zu stauen, wäre es aus meiner Sicht besser, dass er das auch erst einmal kann, wenn er oben noch 1-2 cm Platz hat. Drückt er gleich gegen die "Decke" würde ich meinen, dass dies wieder Leistung nimmt. Auch sammeln sich dann oben auf dem Wasser in diesem Freiraum die Luftblasen, welche dann mit dem Strom nach außen schwimmen können.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> 4 wie siehts mit dem filtern im Winter aus ? Skimmer abbauen und da ansaugen ? Die ba dicht machen ? Den TF leer machen ?


Im Winter zu filtern ist von Vorteil, muss man aber nicht. Ist eine Einzelfallentscheidung des Teichianers. Wenn der Filter und der Teich gedämmt ist, kann man durchlaufen lassen (gedrosselt) Also eine Teichabdeckung wäre dann zwingend zu empfehlen und die Filteranlage entsprechend dämmen, sollte eh' gemacht werden.

Ich kann jetzt nur für mich schreiben - ich habe im Winter über die BA abgesaugt, Skimmer war zu.



schimpjansen schrieb:


> 5




--------------

Ich habe mal dein Bild raus kopiert und die Verbindung zwischen LH-Sammelschacht und Biologie markiert. Diese Stelle bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen, da ich dies recht eng finde und ich halt überlege (auch wenn's mich nichts angeht), wie Du dort die Verbindung herstellen willst. a.) Der Biobehälter steht schräg, so dass hier evtl. mit einem Bogen/Winkel (15° oder 30°) gearbeitet werden müsste. b.) Der LH-Schacht ist schon fest verbaut.

Eine Entlüftung am Luftheber würde ich mir sparen und ist aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig, da die Luftblasen samt Wasserstrom im Helix landen.

 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 5. Bau den LH und das einlaminierte Rohr in KG 160.
> Trichter und Membranplatte. Fertig.



Finde ich vom Aufbau her zu teuer und zu aufwändig. Vor allem auch, wenn man stets die Hinweise von Thorsten wegen des Platzmangels und der freien Fläche innerhalb des LH-Schachtes berücksichtigt.


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Juli 2015)

Ok danke denke werde die Fische dann nächstes Jahr einsetzten es sollen sowieso erstmal nur 3 grosse Kois von meiner Mutter umziehen da der Teich kleiner ist wie meiner .Ich habe gedult und dann kann der Teich nächste saison komplett einlaufen.Die UV Lampe werde ich dann auch erstmal weglassen und schauen was passiert .Bis jetzt habe ich auch keine Schwebealgen im Teich. Ja der Platz zwischen den Kisten ist ein Albtraum aber ich habe mir schon den Kopf zerbrochen und ich finde eine Lösung .Vielleicht nicht die beste aber ich kann es nicht ändern .Nur wenn ich die Helix Kiste wieder ausbaue und das wie gesagt frühstens wenn mich in ein paar Jahren die Langeweile packt .Isolieren könnte ich höchstens den Deckel des Filterkellers später .Vielleicht lass ich den Filter leerlaufen im Winter. Der Filterkeller hätte ein halben Meter Länger sein müssen oder noch besser Thorsten hätte seine Kisten eher angeboten dann hätte mann das perfekt verbinden können .Da hat Thorsten gepennt. . Spass bei Seite ich muss das beste draus machen .Noch ist nichts verloren. Meine Teichpflanzen machen sich auch richtig gut habe leider keine Bilder gemacht .Ausser der Seerose die ist immer noch winzig werde nächstes jahr noch mehr Seerosen kaufen. unter


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Juli 2015)

Der Entlüfterstutzen ist wegen dem kurzen Einlauf in die Helixkammer nicht notwendig....hätte aber zusätzlich die Abschäumerfunktion.

Mit dem freien Platz um den Trichter passt es ja in der GFK Kammer.
Ich hatte bei mir nur nicht mehr an die DN 200 KG Muffe gedacht...wo der Trichter beim Einschieben vorbei muss.

Ob nun Bodendruckdose aus KG Teilen 
Oder Membranplatte und Trichter...
Der Bastelaufwand ist ähnlich.
Was mehr LH Leistung bringt...keine Ahnung.
Bei der Membran sehe ich den Vorteil, das die Löcher absolut gleichmäßig sind und ev nicht verkalken, wenn es überhaupt passiert. 

Die Kosten für Trichter und Membran von ca.  80 Euro......muss man auch im Verhältnis zur restlichen Investition sehen.

Ggf. geht auch die 270mm Membranplatte und ein 315/160 Trichter von bgm.


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Sep. 2015)

So habe jetzt nochmal mein ganzes Ufer abgesucht nach der tiefsten Stelle der Folie und mit viel Mühe gefunden . Auf jeden Fall ist mein Wasserstand jetzt bei über 1 cm über Minimum vom TF. Wie ihr seht läuft die komplette Filteranlage einwandfrei. Ich habe mir auch Material gekauft für das automatische nachfüllen des Teiches. Ich werde das dokumentieren und später in einem Rutsch reinstellen wie ich das gebaut habe. Hat allerdings auch 330€ gekostet das Material.  Mein Anschluss für den LH ist Din 125. mehr ging nicht . Ich habe jetzt noch eine Pumpe angeschlossen aber habe mit dem LH schon angefangen. Werde auch da den Zusammenbau in einem Rutsch reinstellen .  Das Helix bewegt sich nicht überall wirklich Viel. Ich Probiere das jetzt erst mal so sonst muss ich mit Luft nachhelfen. Ich wollte noch fragen welche Pflanzen ich wann wie tief abschneiden muss ? Für die Winterzeit. Meine Pflanzen sind schon ordentlich gewachsen ! Gruß


----------



## krallowa (1. Sep. 2015)

Sehr schöne Anlage, wie sieht es mit deinem Fenster aus, alles sauber?


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Sep. 2015)

Freut mich, dass Du vorangekommen bist- ich hatte schon Angst, das Loch ist wieder zugeschaufelt.

Was für eine Pumpe hast du denn provisorisch dran?
Zumindest Dein Skimmer zieht ja schoneinmal! Da können die Leute mit Naturagart- Zielsaugtechnik nur von träumen!

Schön auch die Verbindung mit dem Flansch und der Flexmuffe....

Wo Du den LH oben in die KG- Muffe hineinsteckst:
-viele machen dort keinen Dichtring rein
- den KG- Bogen nach hinten gegen die LH Sammelkammerwand gegen herausrutschen abstützen oder eine oder zwei kleine Edelstahlschrauben durch LH- Bogen und Muffe oben durch.
Es gibt im Baumarkt auch runde Dichtringe für KG- Rohr (eig. für Reparaturüberschiebmuffen) damit kann man leichter rein- und raus....

-Spare nicht mit der Membranpumpe..irgendwas mit 80ltr / min....Markenware Secoh, Thomas etc...??

Schön, dass der TF läuft!
Wasser automatisch nachfüllen geht auch recht günstig:
-WPS1000 / 3000 der nette Wasserpegelschalter und ein Magnetventil 24V plus einen kleinen 24V Trafo....
--------------
Pflanzen:
Alles, was über Wasser steht (__ Binsen, __ Hechtkraut) lasse ich den Winter über stehen.
Unterwasserpflanzen will ich Heute bei mir großzügig rausschneiden.
So kann im winter nichts vergammeln und das Wasser düngen und die Dinger haben wieder Platz zum Wachsen.

Mach mal fertig!
Wenn es bei Dir perfekt läuft, habe ich gleich noch ein Referenzobjekt für meinen letzten GFK-Schacht/ LH Sammelkammer.
Eine ist ja noch da.


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Sep. 2015)

Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 10000 oder 15000 .Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber kommt schon gut Wasser . Bei dem anschluss von LH zum HelixBecken war so wenig Platz das wenn die GummiMuffe 2 cm Länger gewesen währe ich das nicht mehr hinbekommen hätte. Das war so knapp. Der Filterkeller hätte etwas größer sein müssen und vor allem wenn man das bauen will dann sollte mann sich solche GFK Kisten suchen damit hätte ich noch zwei Helix Kisten mit angeschlossen und das Grüne Elent raus .Das mit dem Laminieren geht so wunderbar. Ich habe die Einführung vom LH 2 cm über Wasserstand einlaminiert .Denke wenn ich meinen LH zusammenbaue geht da schon gut was .Mein Wasser wird hoffentlich dann auch klar in den nächsten Wochen .Mein TF hat erst mal zwei Stunden ordentlich zu spühlen gehabt da ja ne Menge Dreck ankam . Später spühlte er ca .jede halbe Stunde .Das Teichfenster ist immer noch bei einer Sichweite von ca 10 cm .Pumpe für den LH habe ich schon gekauft .Ich stell Bilder rein wenn es weiter geht. Fische werde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr einsetzten .Dafür reichte mir die Zeiut einfach nicht. Ich habe zum Wassernachfüllen ein Magnetventil mit Zoll anschluss genommen damit mein Hauswasserwerk durchläuft und ich denke das es zwar teuer ist  aber dafür auch gutes Material .Das mit dem LH werde ich mir merken für das rein und raus machen .Danke für den Tip .Die Pflanzen lasse ich dann alle einfach so richtig ?Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich ja noch nicht viel. Werde nächstes Jahr nochmal jede Menge kaufen einsähen und zusammsammeln .


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
das ist ein super Schmuckstück geworden ! Ich kann nur gratulieren ! Das mit den Pflanzen wird sich auch noch einregeln keine Frage .


----------



## schimpjansen (18. Sep. 2015)

Moin. Mein Filter läuft jetzt seit ca. 3,5 Wochen und es hat sich nicht so viel getan wie ich dachte. Werde morgen weiterbauen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mein Filter mehr Zeit braucht oder ob ich noch etwas nachbessern muss ? Was denkt ihr ? Mein Skimmer hat noch nicht genug sog da der LH ja noch fehlt . Mein Helix sieht auch noch nicht besiedelt aus. Eure Meinung bitte .Danke


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2015)

Lass dem Teich, dem Filter und der Biologie noch Zeit. Helix braucht bis zu 8 Wochen, bis es gut besiedelt ist. Die Temperaturen gehen nachts auch weiter runter, was den Teich natürlich mehr auskühlen lässt und somit die Biologie etwas bremst. Die Bakterien gedeihen bei Wohlfühltemperaturen natürlich besser, aber die sind wohl dies Jahr vorbei.

Skimmer und Sogwirkung sind so eine eigene Sache, denn der Skimmer sollte eigentlich auch nur die Oberfläche abskimmen und so den feinen schwimmenden Schmutz abtransportieren. Laub und Co ist zwar wünschenswert, aber ggf. doch zu schwer bzw. hat zuviel Auftrieb, um durch den Skimmer bzw. durch die Skimmerleitung so richtig "abgesaugt" zu werden. Man bedenke auch den Differenzdruck in der Leitung, also die Pumpenleistung, welche ja auf 2 oder 3 x DN 110 aufgeteilt ist.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2015)

Hattest du schon Fisch im Wasser? Wenn nicht, woher soll den da groß was an Bakterien kommen wenn die nix zu beißen bekommen.


----------



## schimpjansen (19. Sep. 2015)

Zwei kois reinsetzen geht das jetzt noch ? Natürlich würde ich vorher die Wasserqualität checken lassen ! Oder ist der Zug für dieses Jahr abgefahren ? Gruß


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2015)

Wenn sie soweit fit sind,  sollte es kein Problem sein. 
Nur werden die sich ziemlich gruseln in dem riesen Teich , so ganz alleine. Dazu kommt das es wenn dann nächstes Jahr der Rest kommt erst einmal unnötigen Stress gilt zwecks Rangordnung. 
Und viel Biologie schaffen die zwei auch nicht. 
Ich würde alles bis nächstes Jahr so lassen. Und dann alle zusammen einsetzen. Ein Woche nach einsetzen nichts Füttern und dann ganz langsam steigern. So baut sich jetzt eine gute Biologie im Teich auf welche dann im nächsten Jahr auch mit Fischen klar kommt. Und du kannst deinen Teich über Winter beobachten, um zu sehen wie sich das mit Schnee und Eis bei dir verhält. Änderungen bzw  Verbesserungen lassen sich dann auch im Frühjahr ohne Fische leichter umsetzen.


----------



## schimpjansen (19. Sep. 2015)

Ich weine gleich. Hab mein Wasser testen lassen. Das Wasser ist Schrott hat auf der skaler 5 seht das Bild. Mir fehlt die Härte. Der sagt ich könnte die Hälfte rauspumpen und hauswasser nehmen oder Chemie für 200€ reinschmeissen. Dann hätte ich das Problem aber wieder irgendwann .


----------



## lotta (19. Sep. 2015)

Wasserhärte kannst Du über Muschelkalk erhöhen.
Bekommt man recht günstig in Landwirtschaftsmärkten(Raiffeisenmarkt, etc)
Auch hier zu haben: 
http://www.amazon.de/Emcke-Heimtierbedarf-Muschelkalk-25Kg-Hühner/dp/B00BMUMPUK


----------



## schimpjansen (19. Sep. 2015)

Ok das wäre ja was wenn sich die wasserbedingungen verbessern würden. Aber wie in den Teich damit ? In einen Sack ? Oder in den Filter integrieren ? Und die Menge ? Danke schonmal


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Sep. 2015)

Bleib ruhig.....und versuche es nocheinmal mit einem anderem ph Test.
Es gibt da unterschiedliche Qualitäten. ...und Ergebnisse.
Es ist genauso, wenn man so wie ich 5 Orthopäden fragt, warum mein Knie nach der erfolgreichen....OP schlimmer ist als vorher....:
Neee das ist nicht das Knie....das hab ich doch operiert aber. ... Vitamine brauchst Du
.mach mal Physiotherapie
...Schiene tragen...
..ratlos
Ratlos...

Sterben denn die Fische bei ph unter 7?

Da wäre noch die Rettung....NG Verbundmatte und Beton in den Teich
Und schon ist der ph bei 9


----------



## lotta (19. Sep. 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Ok das wäre ja was wenn sich die wasserbedingungen verbessern würden. Aber wie in den Teich damit ? In einen Sack ? Oder in den Filter integrieren ? Und die Menge ? Danke schonmal


Entweder in einem Sack in den Filter integrieren,  gefüllten Sack in den Teich hängen
oder aber zum Bodensubstrat mischen(wenn vorhanden)
Ich habe anfangs Muschelkalk in meinen Bachlauf gegeben.
Viel Erfolg 
Bine


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Sep. 2015)

Update : mein Wasser nochmal getestet .Mein Teichwasser ist im gelb leicht grünen Bereich ,mein Grundwasser gelb ? In dem Teich meiner Mutter wo die kois schwimmen ist im besten grünen Bereich und da ist das Grundwasser auch schlecht. Ich habe ein paar Goldfische in den Teich gesetzt. Die werde ich irgendwann wieder rausfischen. Ich weiß das das irgendwie Käse ist aber ist nu so . Anderes Thema mein LH ist fertig und mit der 60 Lieter Luftpumpe kommt zu wenig Wasser. . Habe spasshalber mein großen kompressor getestet dann geht das Ding ab .Ich habe eine Oase Pumpe dran mit 15000 Lieter die Stunde und mit dem LH schaffe ich gerade mal geschätzt die Hälfte. Also entweder muss ich die Luftpumpe größer kaufen oder den LH neu bauen. Hat jemand ne gute Bauanleitungen mit der ich 20000 Lieter oder mehr schaffe ? Mein skimmer funktioniert auch nicht unter 15000 Lieter .


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2015)

Erzähl doch mal wie hast du ihn gebaut?
Wie es aussieht ein Tscheche? Warum ist da oben eine Reduzierung?
Was für eine Luftpumpe benutzt du? Wie viele Löcher und in welcher größe hast du gebohrt? Was für einen Luftschlauch benutzt du?


----------



## Zacky (29. Sep. 2015)

Welcher (Steig-)Rohrdurchmesser? ...wäre auch noch gut! Die Bögen sind nicht so optimal gesteckt und ich würde sie auch in Fließrichtung stecken.

Nachtrag: Habe mich nochmal durch's Thema gescrollt. Der Luftheber ist an sich wahrscheinlich DN 160 und die Reduzierung auf DN 125. Richtig!? Tschechendose Ja/Nein

Wenn ja & ja, ist die Luftpumpe für DN 160 vermutlich auch deutlich zu klein und eine Tschechendose ist ab DN 110 schon grenzwertig und nicht leistungsoptimal.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Sep. 2015)

Seine LH- Kammer ist soo schön groß.....
Durchgang zur Biokammer in KG160 wollter er ja nicht.....
Konjunktiv hilft nicht weiter......sorry.

1. Fehlersuche: lag das untere Ende des LH weit genug weg vom Boden der LH Kammer?Da würde ich seitlich zwei Streben nach unten an das Rohr machen, um den Abstand zu sicher 10cm??
2. Luft-Schlauch 19mm und andere Pumpe
3.Umbau auf Bodendruckdose ala zacky oder aufwändiger Trichter mit Membranteller
4.Weg mit der Reduzierung im LH!:
Komplett in KG160 Bogen und Rohr, Muffen zur Biokammer (ich kann es schon hören: neeeeeee, mach ick nich, is fertisch!)

Und bitte weiter berichten.


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Sep. 2015)

Ja Druckdose DIN 160 dann DIN 200 drüber ,Reduzierung auf 125er . Löcher 1mm mit nem Karierten Blatt . Luftpumpe 60Lieter .Abstand zum Boden ist mindestens 20cm. Länge insgesamt 140cm . Wer hat den einen LH gebaut der 20000 Lieter schafft ?  Meiner schafft so nicht mal 10000.  Achso mein Teich wird langsam klar kann jetzt schon weiter wenn auch nicht weit reingucken im Fenster und von oben auch schon tiefer rein . Gruß


----------



## Zacky (29. Sep. 2015)

Hi. Wie ich ja schon meinte, die Tschechendruckdose ist für das DN 160 nicht mehr sinnvoll und die Luftmenge dann auch viel zu gering. Die 60 Liter-Belüfterpumpe ist bei DN 110 oder DN 125 auch schon grenzwertig, wenn es denn tatsächlich mehr um ein hohes Fördervolumen geht. Ich vermute V-60 oder ähnlich!? Wie viel Lochreihen hast Du gebohrt? Abstand 5mm je zueinander!?

Nachtrag: Wenn es Dir mehr um das Fördervolumen geht, als um die Energieeffizienz, dann würde ich Dir auch zu einer Belüfterpumpe raten, die auf die Einblastiefe von 1,50 m noch ein Luftvolumen von > 60-70 l/min liefert. Als Bsp. die V-60 kommt bei der Tiefe auf etwa 45 l/min.

Ein LH in DN 125 kann schon > 30 m³/h fördern, aber dazu bedarf es einer entsprechenden Belüfterpumpe. 

Was den sichtbaren Flow betrifft, kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen (schreiben), dass es optisch ganz schön täuschen kann. Wenig sichtbares Wasservolumen ist manchmal doch recht viel, da man stets die Rohrleitungen / Querschnitte betrachten sollte.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Sep. 2015)

Mein Test LH DN 200 mit 110 cm eff. Länge brachte mit der Unterkante des Ausströmbogens 5cm über Wasser  28m3/h..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/
Also 25cm aus dem Wasser rausgehoben...

Ich würde einen 2. LH bauen.
ZackyBodendose unten oder Trichter.
Muffen in der richtigen Richtung...
LH und die beiden Bögen oder 1 Bogen KG160/90grad.oben in KG160.
Dann leider Reduzierung auf KG125 .......konjunktiv.....lieber nicht...
Ordentliche Pumpe....ordentlicher 19mm Luftschlauch.
Verbinde den LH oben mit einer Flexmuffe DN 125..

Vielleicht kaufst Du online 2 verschiedene Pumpen und probierst...
Ist nicht ganz nett aber:
die 2. Zurücksenden...Fernabsatzgesetz....
Oder ein Händler hat Vorführgeräte...der, wo Du den TF gekauft hast?..
Ansonsten- und jetzt kannst Du mich hauen
KOmm vorbei und nimm die letzte der GFK Kisten mit.....alte Kiste raus.....DN 160 oben rein.....verlänger die Kiste und gut.
Bei zackys dritten und letzten Teichbauthread ist ein link zum Nachbarforum.
Dort hat jemand 3 Stück LH Dn 160 verbaut.
Mit mehr als 30m3/h..

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichumbau-koi-schwimmteich-ein-letztes-mal.44239/page-3
Abgucken. Nicht aufgeben.
2 Luftpumpen parallel sollauch gehen....


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Sep. 2015)

Du kannst auch mit einem richtigen Kolbenkompressor...zum lackieren oder Reifen aufpumpen mal testen. ...wenn er mehr Luft als der kleine Membrankompressor bringt.


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit einem richtigen Kolbenkompressor...zum lackieren oder Reifen aufpumpen mal testen. ...wenn er mehr Luft als der kleine Membrankompressor bringt.





schimpjansen schrieb:


> Habe spasshalber mein großen kompressor getestet dann geht das Ding ab



Hat er schon  Ist aber auch normal, da mehr Luft und vor allem mehr Druck bei der Einblastiefe, so das die Blasen bei dem Querschnitt auch bis in die Mitte gedrückt werden und dort hoch steigen können.


schimpjansen schrieb:


> Abstand zum Boden ist mindestens 20cm


Da könnte noch ein 160 Abzweig passen mit Abgang 60° nach unten gestellt. In die Muffe kommt ein Deckel 160 wo der Rand abgeschliffen ist so das der Deckel bis ans Ende der Muffe geht. Diesen dann mit entsprechenden Löchern a 1mm versehen. Den Hals von dem Deckel bis auf 1 cm abschneiden und dann den Deckel einkleben.
Knapp darunter kommt dann in die Muffe ein Loch für den Schlauchanschluss.
Jetzt noch einen zweiten Deckel der ebenfalls etwas gekürzt wird ( sollte aber noch so lang sein das er über den Gummirring reicht  ) in die Muffe stecken und schon geht es ab. Mit der entsprechenden Pumpe natürlich 
Wohnt evtl. jemand in deiner nähe der dir zu Testzwecken mal eine Pumpe leihen könnte?


----------



## schimpjansen (30. Sep. 2015)

Danke erst mal das ihr mir helft ! Also Neubau mit Trichter und Belüfterplatte drunter . Aber dann Verrohrung komplett in 125 ? Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich testen kann wieviel Wasser ich fördere ? Meine Pumpe von Oase hat 85 Watt und fördert 15000 Lieter .Ich will versuchen mehr Wasser mit weniger Watt zu schaffen .Mit 15000 Lieter funktioniert mein Skimmer eigentlich schon gut . Mein LH habe ich nachgebaut aus einem anderen Forum der die selbe Pumpe benutzte aber die Leistung stimmt nicht oder meine Bauweise war nicht ganz genau .Wenn ich den grossen Kompressor dran habe dann kommen wesentlich mehr als 15000 Lieter .


----------



## Zacky (30. Sep. 2015)

Also ich versuch's nochmal... Für die Variante LH mit Trichter benötigst also einen Trichter oder eine trichterförmige Reduzierung von etwa 35 cm Durchmesser bis runter auf etwa DN 125. Dazu gibt es im Entlüftungszubehör bzw. im Fachhandel entsprechende Trichter ~ ca. 50,- € das Stück. Dann brauchst Du einen Membranbelüfterteller (keine Platte!) hier würde sich ein Platte von etwa 30 cm Durchmesser anbieten ~ auch ca. 50,-€ das Stück und dann natürlich das Steigrohr sowie den Winkel/Bogen, Kleinkram & so. Trichter und Teller müssen über Stege oder andere stabil miteinander verbunden werden und der Trichter/die Reduzierung natürlich mit dem Steigrohr.

Dazu findest Du hier aber auch so manche Bauanleitung zu.

Zum Testen würde ich in erster Linie mal die vorhandene Pumpe in deinem Teich auslitern. Dazu kannst Du diese mal mit einem ein entsprechenden Rohr verbinden, das Ganze mal auf 1 m Tiefe, dann oben einen Winkel ran, da dann einen Abzweig (T-Stück) und wieder 2 m Rohr gleichen Querschnitts. Pumpe anschmeißen, laufen lassen und an dem Abzweig ein Kontrastmittel einbringen. Dann stoppst Du die Durchlaufzeit des Kontrastmittels und berechnest dies zu einem Durchlaufvolumen. (dazu gibt es diverse Online-Programme)

Nachtrag: Das Rohr lässt Du natürlich mehr oder weniger auf der Wasserlinie/Wasseroberfläche schweben bzw. hältst es dort fest.

Das gleiche machst Du dann mit deinem Luftheber.


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Okt. 2015)

Habe heute mal geschaut und muss sagen das Wasser ist klar ! Ich kann schon weit ins Fenster schauen. Hab mich riesig gefreut und dachte das ist ein Eintrag wert. Ich denke das der Filter im Moment wirklich gute Arbeit macht . Schade sind halt die Falten in der Folie die man ja jetzt gut sehen kann.


----------



## anz111 (4. Okt. 2015)

Was hast du denn heute für eine Wassertemperatur?


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Okt. 2015)

Moin meine ca 14 Grad .Bin im Moment wieder unterwegs. Hängt es auch damit zusammen?


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2015)

anz111 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn heute für eine Wassertemperatur?





schimpjansen schrieb:


> Moin meine ca 14 Grad .Bin im Moment wieder unterwegs. Hängt es auch damit zusammen?



Eindeutig: NEIN!

Begründung:
Auch wenn Du zu Hause wärest, die Wassertemperatur würde ebenfalls 14°C betragen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Also ich versuch's nochmal... Für die Variante LH mit Trichter benötigst also einen Trichter oder eine trichterförmige Reduzierung von etwa 35 cm Durchmesser bis runter auf etwa DN 125. Dazu gibt es im Entlüftungszubehör bzw. im Fachhandel entsprechende Trichter ~ ca. 50,- € das Stück. Dann brauchst Du einen Membranbelüfterteller (keine Platte!) hier würde sich ein Platte von etwa 30 cm Durchmesser anbieten ~ auch ca. 50,-€ das Stück und dann natürlich das Steigrohr sowie den Winkel/Bogen, Kleinkram & so. Trichter und Teller müssen über Stege oder andere stabil miteinander verbunden werden und der Trichter/die Reduzierung natürlich mit dem Steigrohr..


 
Erkläre mir nochmal bitte das mit den 35cm Reduzierung nochmal. Habs nen paar mal gelesen aber checke es nicht. Ich will das Material kaufen und dann werde ich mir zwei kammern zum Testen bauen und die Zeit stoppen


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Okt. 2015)

Was hältst du davon ?


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2015)

Ok. 
Dein Auslauf und dein Steigrohr haben einen Durchmesser von DN 125. Da hier ja die Trichtervariante vorgeschlagen wurde, bedarf es hierfür jedoch ein paar Teile aus dem Fachhandel.

Diese Trichtervariante wird üblicherweise mit solchen Membrantellern - wie Du ihn verlinkt hast - gebaut. Da dieser Teller jedoch im Durchmesser irgendwas bei 28 cm ist und das DN 125 eben nur 12,5 cm benötigst Du über dem Membranteller einen Trichter. Diese Trichter kann man ggf. aus Gfk selbst bauen oder halt im Lüftungsfachhandel nach Reduzierungen schauen, die sich von 35 cm bis 11 cm verjüngen. DIesen Trichter brauchst Du bei diesen Tellermembranen, damit die Luftblasen in die Mitte des Steigrohres aufsteigen können und sich dort sozusagen zentrieren.

Wie war das jetzt!? 

Was für Kammer zum Testen willst Du Dir bauen und was willst Du testen? Vielleicht muss man da gar nix kaufen.


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Okt. 2015)

Ich schäme mich . Ich habs geschnallt .Ja klar ! Danke . Ich denke im Moment an zwei 240 Lieter Mülltonnen oder ähnliches um meine LH zu testen .Es macht mir keinen Spass wenn ich nicht genau weiss wieviel Lieter er schafft .So kann ich wenigstens ungefähr testen und mit einer Stoppuhr gucken wie lange ich brauche um 240 Lieter zu pumpen. Danke nochmal


----------



## schimpjansen (9. Okt. 2015)

Was ist mit der Membranbelüfterplatte oben.Taugt die was? Die muss ich ja als erstes kaufen um das Maß zu haben. Gruß


----------



## Zacky (9. Okt. 2015)

Ich kenn die Leistung der Membranbelüfterteller nicht, da ich mich damit nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe. Ich persönlich finde diesen Aufbau zu umständlich. 

Um den Durchfluss ganz korrekt zu testen, müsste man es mit einem Ultraschallmesser machen, den sich aber kaum ein Privater leisten möchte. Ich teste bei mir immer nur die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit in einem waagerechten Rohr, welches oben an der Wasserlinie schwebt. Ich würde keine Tonnen dafür nutzen.

(Ich muss jetzt leider los. Kann erst morgen wieder ausführlicher antworten.  Sorry)


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2015)

Oder mit einer Mörtelwanne.......
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/

Je größer die Membranplatte desto mehr Luft geht durch...weil weniger Gegendruck der MEMBRANPLATTE.
Luft-GESAMTGEGENDRUCK DER Membranplatte ist also Widerstand der Membranplatte plus Wassertiefe...
Entweder Membran plus Trichter oder Zackys Bodendruckdose....ab DN125......Seitliche Druckdose nur bis KG110


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2015)

So...Guten Morgen.

Wie ich ja schon andeutete, messe ich anders. Ich habe leider auch kein Ultraschallmessgerät und muss mich daher anderer Möglichkeiten hingeben.

Ich mach das einfach so, dass ich meinen LH oben mit einem Winkel/Bogen 90° versehe, dann kommt ein T-Stück oder KG-Abzweig 90°, dahinter wieder ein 2 m langes Rohr. Wenn der LH läuft, dann gebe ich oben in den Abzweig eine Transparenzflüssigkeit rein (Milch geht ganz gut) und stoppe die Zeit, vom Abzweig-Eingießen bis zum Auslaufen am Ende des Rohres. Die Zeit und die Messstrecke vom 2m Rohr ergeben dann die Durchflussmenge (zu Berechnen im I-Net). Diese Messungen wiederhole ich mind. 3 x um einen Mittelwert zu erhalten. Diesen Aufbau kann eigentlich fast Jeder bei sich selbst im Teich machen, da es keiner besonderen Aufbauten bedarf. Die Tiefe ist evtl. ein Problem, da der LH-Schacht und der LH selbst meist tiefer ist, als der Teich - daher messe ich nur mit 1m langen LH und erfreue mich dann um so mehr, wenn bei mehr Einblastiefe wirklich mehr Volumen kommt.

Das Rohr sollte dann schon quasi ganz dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen, damit das Rohr auch sauber gefüllt ist.

Bei der Frage nach dem Luftblasen, die sich ja im Wasser befinden und ob man diese raus rechnen muss, meine ich NEIN, denn die Luftblasen steigen nach oben und "fallen" an der Oberfläche angekommen wieder aus dem Wasservolumen heraus. Spätestens am Abzweig verflüchtigt sie die eingebrachte Luft nach oben, so dass überwiegend nur noch Wasser das 2 m Rohr durchläuft.

Ich bin von dieser Methode durchaus überzeugt, denn ich habe Vergleichsmessungen mit normalen Förderpumpen in identischer Aufbauweise durchgeführt und die LH testweise auch mit einem Differenzdruckmesser im Messblendenverfahren (Messblendenzylinder) getestet. Die Ergebnisse waren bis +/- 1000 l/h identisch und diese Toleranz ist m.M.n. vertretbar. Das Messverfahren ist sicherlich nicht 100%ig, aber ein guter Anhalt.

Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Okt. 2015)

danke erstmal ich schaue wie ich das bei mir händeln kann .Macht es Sinn an dem LH sowieso ein TStück zu verbauen? Ich habe ja nur 2 x 45 Grad Bögen und dann schiesst die Luft ja bis in die Helixkammer. Wäre es besser ein TStück einzubauen das da schon die Luft entweichen kann? Gruß


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2015)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn an dem LH sowieso ein TStück zu verbauen? - Wäre es besser ein TStück einzubauen das da schon die Luft entweichen kann?



Nein, das ist in deinem Fall nicht notwendig, da es nur ein sehr kurzer Weg ist.


----------



## schimpjansen (26. Okt. 2015)

Moin Männer,

habe zwei Probleme und zwar Punkt Eins ist das Golfische in meinem Trommelfilter waren und ich die rausfischen musste !!! Das geht garnicht da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob sie von alleine wieder zurück hätten schwimmen können .Das Zweite ist das ich bei der  Zuleitung zum TF ja garnicht das Wasser aus den Rohren bekomme wegen Frost.muss ich mir ne minipumpe besorgen? Ich wollte die Schieber dicht machen und alles ablassen aber ein __ Goldfisch hat sich immer wieder in dem Rohr versteckt so das ich die Pumpe ausgeschaltet habe und hoffe das er den Weg zurück findet ohne Sog!


----------



## turboduo (26. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe auch das Problem, daß immer mal wieder ein Fisch im Pumpenschacht ist.
Erst konnte ich mir nicht erklären, wie die da reinkommen bis ich es mal zufällig beobachten konnte.
Die legen sich auf die Seite und schwimmen dann durch den schmalen Spalt des Bodenablaufs richtung Pumpenkammen.
Wie kann man das verhindern? Vermutlich nur durch das Aufstellen eines Verbotsschilds


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Okt. 2015)

Die Deckel der BA auf 1cm Abstand runtersetzen

Was dann noch durchpasst........

Ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken, wo der Koinachwuchs bei vielen Teichen mit automatischer Filterung und Entsorgung landet. ....
Es sei denn man hat spezielle Becken für den Nachwuchs wo so etwas vermieden wird.

Shimpjansen: Bau den LH entweder mit Membran und Trichter oder nach Bodendruckdosenprinzip und setze ihn in Deine Filteranlage.
Vernünftige Membranpumpe ran und wennbe Schieber offen  die BA und der Skimmer arbeiten ist alles gut.

So ein paar Messwerte zu den Höhenunterschieden LH Sammelschacht und Helixkammer kurz nach TF Spülung und bei Einschalten der Spülung wären immer interessant.

Für den Winter einfach sachte die Anlage bei Frost.mit kleiner Pumpe durchlaufen lassen.
Das Teichwasser hält den abgedeckten Filterkeller frostfrei.
Styrodurplatten oben drauf können isolierend wirken.


----------



## schimpjansen (27. Okt. 2015)

Danke Thorsten,

dann werde ich wohl mal Tauchen müssen zu meinen BA  ! Werde das dann auf den Sommer schieben. Höhenunterschied LH Kammer geschätzt 6cm bis gespült wird dann geht es wieder 6cm hoch. Ich baue mir einen LH mit Membranplatte .Aber was für eine Pumpe soll ich für den Winterbetrieb nehmen? Ich ziehe ja das warme wasser vom Boden oder? Das ist auf jeden Fall das einfachste für mich.Ich brauche dann nicht alles ablassen und brauche auch kein Eisfreihalter. Sichtweite ,meines Fensters ist übrings jetzt schon bei über einem Meter .Es ist einfach ein ein Traum reinzuschauen und die Fische zu beobachten. Die Goldfische sind nur am Fenster (Oder im TF) .Bilder folgen demnächst wenn ich wieder zuhause bin .Gruß


----------



## schimpjansen (24. März 2016)

Moin Kollegen,

habe jetzt meinen Filterkeller mit Styrodur und Holz abgedeckt so das ich immer Zwei Bretter hochnehmen kann . Das Styrodur ist für den Winter um noch etwas Schutz zu haben vor dem Frost. Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis es entlich wärmer wird und ich die Kois einsetzten kann. Ich wollte es ja letztes Jahr noch nur wurde mir die Zeit zu knapp. Ein Problem was ich noch habe ist das meine Wasserwerte mies sind . Besonders der KH Wert ist eine Katasrophe !Ich werde jetzt noch Muschelkalk in die LH Kiste hängen um den Wert zu verbessern.


----------



## dizzzi (24. März 2016)

Hi Schimpjansen,

mit was für Wasser hast du denn deinen Teich gefüllt? 

LG

Udo


----------



## schimpjansen (24. März 2016)

Mit Grundwasser was auch das Problem ist nur kann ich es nicht mit hauswasser machen da ich keinen zweiten Zähler habe . Sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps ? Gruß


----------



## muh.gp (24. März 2016)

Ganz kurz gesagt: Zweiten Zähler installieren, habe ich auch gemacht und hat keine 100 Euro gekostet...

Es gibt keine sinnvolle Alternative zu Leitungswasser. Zudem solltest du regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen, wenn die Fische mal paddeln. Der zweite Anschluss lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, denn Wasserwechsel ist zumindest meines Erachtens  die wohl wichtigste Maßnahme am Teich.


----------



## schimpjansen (25. März 2016)

Aber wie soll ich das machen ? Die Info hatte ich nicht und ich habe bei meinem Haus ja auch nicht die Möglichkeit eine Leitung nach draußen zu legen ohne Einen riesigen Aufwand zu betreiben . Alle Leute die ich kenne haben ihre Teiche mit Brunnen Wasser gefüllt .Mir währe es auch lieber und die hundert € währen mir auch egal aber ich habe keinen wasseranschluss in der Nähe .oder gibt es Fische die das gut abkönnen ?


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2016)

Eigentlich solltest Du doch einen Gartenanschluss irgendwo draußen am Haus haben, der zum Bewässern des Gartens genutzt werden. In diese Leitung muss lediglich ein Zähler zwischen gebaut werden.

Wenn nicht, kann ein sachkundiger Heizungs-/Sanitärmensch auch in die bestehenden Wasserleitungen einen Abweig einsetzen, dort dann den Gartenwasserzähler installieren, ihn durch den örtlichen Wasserversorger abnehmen & verplomben lassen und das Rausführen in den Garten kann der Heizungs-/Sanitärmensch auch erledigen. Er hat dafür das Werkzeug.

Vielleicht wäre es ein einfacher Weg vom Wasseranschluss des Waschbeckens im Gäste-WC oder halt in der Küche einen Abzweig zu installieren und dann gleich nach draußen durch die Wand. Vorausgesetzt, ihr habt Küche und/oder Gäste-WC im Erdgeschoss!?


----------



## schimpjansen (1. Apr. 2016)

Also wasserzähler is jetzt extra für den Teich installiert worden .im Küchenschrank unter der Spühle . Hab das Wasser zur Hälfte getauscht und siehe da die Werte sind gut . Der Teich füllt sich jetzt auch selbstständig auf .hinten seht ihr die Elektroden die den Wasserstand messen und vorne is der Einlauf vom stadtwasser . Hab den Filter auch wieder in Betrieb genommen und ne Dose Oase filterstarter reingekippt , kann ich meine kois nu holen ? PH war bei sieben und kh bei 12 . Denke das Wasser wird noch besser wenn die kois schwimmen . Danke für die Infos


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Schimpjansen,
ich finde das richtig toll, wieviel Mühe Du Dir gibst. Ich habe Deinen gesamten Bau ja mitverfolgt, und bin fürchterlich neugierig auf
neue Bilder. 
Wenn Du Deine Koi einsetzen willst, achte bitte auf jeden Fall auf die Wassertemperatur, die sollte nicht mehr als 2 ° Unterschied
zum vorherigen Wasser haben. Der Schock beim Umsetzen kann tödlich enden.


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Apr. 2016)

Meine Damen und Herren,
es ist soweit die ersten 5 Kois sind eingezogen .Die Fische gehörten meinem Vater und kommen aus einem ca.10000Lieter Teich. Drei sind Orange Schwarz, ein Weisser mit Schwarz und ein Naturfarbener .Die haben schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und sind demendsprechend wirklich schon Groß. Es ist eine Freude nach der ganzen Arbeit endlich Fische in dem Teich zu sehen. Sie fühlen sich würde ich denken sau wohl und schwimmen fleissig ihre Bahnen .Die Bilder sind leider erstmal nur mit dem Handy gemacht .Das Wasser ist auch noch sehr trüb.Besten Gruß


----------



## schimpjansen (5. Apr. 2016)

Vorm Fenster sind die Fische auch ständig .Wenn wir am Fenster sitzen bremsen die Fische kurz ab und schauen raus ohne Mist .Das ist irre die Fische durch das Fenster zu beobachten. Aber wie gesagt das Wasser ist trüb und die Camera ein Handy. Ich bin jetzt unterwegs und werde aber bald Bilder mit einer guten Kamera machen. Gruß


----------



## muh.gp (5. Apr. 2016)

Genial! Glückwunsch! 

Überwache am Anfang (und danach eigentlich auch...) die Wasserwerte. Nitrit und Ammonium sind die wichtigsten bei Fischbesatz!


----------



## hollenowa (5. Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön die Vati aber schon gut wachsen lassen


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2016)

Na, da gratuliere ich dir aber auch zu Deiner Fertigstellung ! 
Obwohl, fertig ist man ja nie ! Weshalb auch, wäre ja dann langweilig


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2016)

Fertig....ist man nie.

Hast Du bereits eine UV eingebaut? 
Was macht der Luftheber eigentlich?


----------



## schimpjansen (6. Apr. 2016)

Mein LH ist ja nicht so gut gelungen da ich den ja mit der druckkammer mit den vielen Löcher gebaut habe. Ich habe im Moment eine 15000 Pumpe am Filter damit funktioniert es mit dem skimmer und BA sehr gut . Aber ich warte bis es Sommer und warm ist und dann baue ich einen LH mit Membrane .Bilder werden folgen . Ich habe noch jede Menge Baustellen an dem Teich auch wenn es keine großen sind . Eine kleine lekasche habe ich auch noch beim Fenster in der Folie .da wird die Firma nochmal nacharbeiten müssen. Bepflanzung muss ich noch was machen und nächsten Sonntag hole ich noch drei kois von meinem Onkel die leben in einem miniteich und müssen daraus ! Dann habe ich 8 kois und das wirds dann auch gewesen sein mit dem fischbesatz. UV Lampe werde ich erstmal drauf verzichten und gucken wie der Teich sich entwickelt .Möchte mich nochmal bedanken bei allen die mir geholfen haben . Ich denke die meisten Tipps habe ich angenommen und der Teich ist gut gelungen. Sicherlich würde ich heute den Teich etwas anders planen . Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2016)

Das grüne im Wasser sind kleine Schwebealgen, die wesentlich kleiner sind als die Löcher im Siebgewebe.....so ab 1ym.

Die bekommt man nur mit einer UV in Griff.

LH ....versuche es mit einer Bodendruckdose und nicht mit der seitlichen Lufteinsprudelung.
Oder Membran und Trichter.
Deine begrenzenden LH Faktoren werden ggf. Die Baulänge von max. 1,5m und der geringe Durchmesser von KG125 sein.

Zumindest wirst Du zur Zeit mit der Motorpumpe Energie verschwenden.....wenn es nur um den Ausströmer Umbau geht.

Wenn der LH läuft, kann man mit einer zusätzlichen Motorpumpe diese für ein paar Minuten am Tag parallel zum LH laufen lassen zum Rohre spülen.
Probieren...


----------



## Zacky (6. Apr. 2016)

Wie hast Du den Luftheber jetzt gebaut? Mit welcher Luftpumpe betreibst Du diesen? Welche Tiefe hast Du effektiv?

Das ist sicherlich hier alles in dem Thread schon erfasst, aber es sind schon 300 Beiträge...und ich bin zu faul zu suchen...


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Apr. 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wegen den Maßen weil ich im Moment ja auch nicht zuhause bin .also Druckdose ist 160 er mit Löchern und 200er drüber .das Rohr hoch dann auch 160er kg . Länge glaub ich nen 140cm . Runter reduziert oben auf 125 ! Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt verständlich ist. Luftpumpe 60 Leiter /85 Watt. Meine Pumpe braucht auch 85 Watt und Schaft wesentlich mehr. Wie kann ich denn eine UV Lampe integrieren ? Vor dem TF richtig


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2016)

Die Druckdose, wie Du sie gebaut hast, nennt sich Tschechendose und ist bis DN 110 noch nutzbar. Darüber hinaus verliert diese Einblasvariante sehr stark an Leistung, da die Luftblasen es kaum bis in die Mitte des Steigrohres schaffen. Dies senkt dann halt die reine Leistung.

Die Luftpumpe macht 60 Liter/Minute bei 85 Watt auf welcher Einblastiefe? Bei 1,40 m? Was ist das für eine Luftpumpe?

Wenn dem so sei, dann ist die Luftpumpe im Stromverbrauch nicht so gut. Und dann in Kombination mit der Tschechen-Variante nicht so gut.

Um vom DN 160 auf DN 125 zu reduzieren, ist diese Reduzierung auch ungünstig. Versuche es ggf. mal mit einem Übergangsstück KG 125 / Guss-Spitzende. Ich meine, dass die Gussspitzendeseite in die Steckmuffe des DN 160 passt.  Bei diesem KG-Formstück wäre die Reduzierung mittig und evtl. auch nochmal "strömungs-günstiger".


----------



## schimpjansen (7. Apr. 2016)

Ach Mist guck das Bild . Hat 35 Watt .die großen haben mehr. Meine Oase Pumpe hat 85 Watt .so ist das auch .hab das nicht alles mehr im Kopf. Im Winter hatte ich ja auch nicht mehr viel gemacht damit.Es macht keinen Sinn an diesen LH weiter zu testen da ich vermute nicht mehr das Ergebnis zu erzielen .Ich denke das der LH in Müll kommt (habe den LH mit nem kompressor laufen lassen ,das war der Hammer ) . Ich werde dann mit Membranteller und Trichter bauen . Wenn Ihr da noch Tipps habt ich kann die gut gebrauchen. Noch ist zu kalt zum laminieren. Ich würde auch gerne wissen wie ich eine uv Lampe in einem Schwerkraft system einbauen kann .


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2016)

Mit dem KG 125 Engpass oben....Du weißt ja noch, was ich Dir damals geraten habe...KG 160
Konjunktiv hilft ja nicht weiter.
Zur Not und wenn Lust und Laune es zulassen, kannst Du ja immernoch das ändern....

Lass mal den LH mit den KG 125 Bögen oben..Musst doch nur unten die Druckdose absägen und dafür den Trichter ran.
Versuch doch lieber einen fertigen Trichter zu kaufen......und ggf. irgendwoher aus der Nähe (Dein TF Händler oder andere Teichler) eine andere Membranpumpe zum Testen zu bekommen....

Wenn es mit dem Kompressor lief- wieviel l/min Luft bringt der denn??

Schlauch runter zum LH 19mm und nicht kleiner...

Wird schon.


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2016)

Diese Luftpumpe bringt zum Einen nicht genügend Luft in die Tiefe von 1,40 m und der Aufbau des Lufthebers als Tschechendose ist halt bei der Rohrgröße ungünstig. Wenn Du einen neuen Luftheber baust, dann nutze auch gleichzeitig eine bessere Luftpumpe und dann passt das schon.


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Diese Luftpumpe bringt zum Einen nicht genügend Luft in die Tiefe von 1,40 m und der Aufbau des Lufthebers als Tschechendose ist halt bei der Rohrgröße ungünstig.


Grübel grübel,seit wann bringt die V60 bei 1,4m nicht mehr genug Luft ??????


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe keine praktischen Erfahrungen mit der V60....
Aber 8mm Schlauchanschluß wären für mich für LH zu tüdelig....und die 60l/min sind ohne Gegendruck....
Bei 2m Gegendruck 40ltr/min
http://de.sibo.nl/brochures/DE/index.html#366/z

Es gibt da sicher bei ca. 1,5m Einpustetiefe bessere Pumpen, die mehr Luft in der Tiefe einpusten und einen LH für ca. 25..30m³/h in Schwung bringen.
Es muss ja nicht immer Thomas oder Secoh sein....


----------



## Teich4You (8. Apr. 2016)

Die V60 hat einen Ausgang von 10mm. Allerdings ist standardmäßig nur ein Verteiler für 4mm Schläuche dabei. Nutze die Pumpe selber.


----------



## schimpjansen (8. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe auch die AquaForte V60 . Aber das ist ja identisch. Ich möchte ja viel Wasser mit wenig Watt bewegen. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine größere Pumpe kaufe bin ich ja fast bei 85 Watt wie bei meiner Oase Pumpe. Das macht für mich nicht wirklich Sinn .Ich versuche es mit dem Membranteller den ich ja auch schon zuhause habe .Ich weiß nur nicht mit welchem KG Rohr ich da Arbeiten sollte? Da ich den Trichter nur einmal laminieren möchte! Und was is mit meiner UV Lampe ??? Wer hat eine UV Lampe im Schwerkraftsystem? Bitte Bilder .Ich hab einen 1/2" Zoll Schlauch von AquaForte zum LH .Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2016)

Wieviel BA und Skimmer funktionieren denn mit der OAse Motorpumpe?
Hattest Du  nicht 2 BA und 1 Skimmer?
Für die benötigst Du ca. 25...30...m3/h.
Das wird kaum die Oase schaffen mit 85W.
Was für eine Pumpe ist es eigentlich?
-----
UV hat nix in der Biokammer zu suchen.....
Im TF in der Einlaufkammer....oder Klarwasser.

Vielleicht kann Dir hier jemand mit Oase TF Erfahrung helfen...

Zur Not....würden mir noch die Beiden KG 160 Rohre vom TF zum LH einfallen...
Innen mit dünnem V2A Blech verkleiden und 2 kleine UV einschieben...siehe in meinem LH Bautröt.

Rufe doch deinen TF Verkäufer oder Oase an....ob man in den TF eine UV einbauen kann.
Flansch vorgesehen dafür?
Bauteile des TF UV resistent?


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Grübel grübel,seit wann bringt die V60 bei 1,4m nicht mehr genug Luft ??????


Bei einem DN 160 Luftheber mit Tschechendose bringt sie nicht genug Luft, denn hier ist sehr viel mehr Luft nötig, um die Mitte des Steigrohres zu erreichen. Bei einem DN 110 mit Tschechendose ~ ja, da könnte sie reichen und bei DN 125 wird's schon sehr kritisch, wie ich meine.

Ich beziehe mich lediglich auf die Bauweise des LH's in Kombination mit der V-60. (DN 160 - Tschechendose)


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2016)

Asu, dann sags doch gleich so das ich das auch verstehe


----------



## schimpjansen (10. Apr. 2016)

So Heute sind die anderen drei Kois eingezogen und jetzt ist mit 8 Kois der Fischbesatz komplett


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

V60 ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/465291/
bei 150cm Wassertiefe sind es laut diagram so 50L/min

160er LH + Tschechendose = , das meinen ja aber auch die anderen.


bei mir:  Sprudelplatte 157cm tief,  Stromverbrauch laut Messgerät 25,3 Watt  

so hab ich das Teil gebaut ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/504126/

Die Durchflussmenge weis ich noch nicht genau, aber mehr 20m³/h werden es schon sein (das Wasser ist mir noch zu kalt 12°C )


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich die UV Lampe siehe Anhang vor dem TF einbauen kann und ob das Sinn macht. Die Lampe hat 100 er Anschluss und ich könnte eine Zuleitung nehmen . Vom BA oder Skimmer. Hinterm TF habe ich keine Möglichkeit. Was meint ihr?


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe keine Ahnung von den UVC gedönst sorry.
Bist du denn der Meinung du brauchst unbedingt eine? 
Ich kenne inzwischen so viele Teiche die ohne diese Dinger laufen und keine Probleme haben. Mal abgesehen von einer leichten Algenblüte im Frühjahr.


----------



## schimpjansen (6. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Sicher bin ich mir auch nicht nur ist mein Wasser immer noch sehr trüb .Einige sagen das das die Algen sind die von der UV Lampe verklumpt werden. Ich vermute das ich eine brauche . Ich hoffe noch auf antworten ob ich die Lampe vor dem TF installieren kann. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich aus Zeitgründen noch etwas warten.


----------



## juerg_we (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe sie vor dem trommler ,aber nur weil ich ein gepumptes system habe und der 75 mm stutzen vom uvc keine 20000l mehr durchpassen würden(kein pumpendruck mehr) ,fahre so eigentlich relativ gut,wenn ich schwerkraft hätte würde ich mit eine tauch uvc holen und die dann hinter den trommler machen(weil dann schon alle grossen schwebeteilchen weg wären)
aber bei mir geht ohne uvc leider auch nichts,also funktioniern tut es
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teich4You (6. Mai 2016)

Ich werde die uvc bei mir an das Ende der Kette setzen. Damit sitzt sie im klaren Wasser, wird nicht durch Schwebeteilchen behindert und wird nicht so verdreckt. Vielleicht eine Alternative für dich?


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Juni 2016)

Moin ich habe hin und her überlegt und habe mir überlegt vielleicht meine 12000L Pumpe seperat mit dem LH zu nutzen und mit der Pumpe aus der LH Kammer das Wasser durch das UV Licht zu pumpen. Dann hätte ich mehr durchlauf durch den Filter und die Wassermenge würde besser passen für die UVC Lampe. Wenn der LH dann am ende nicht ganz die Menge Wasser schafft würde ich das mit der Pumpe ausgleichen. Was meint ihr ? Würde dann vielleicht die Oase UVC Lampe nehmen die für Schwerkraft konzipiert ist. Die hat eine Durchlaufangabe von 12500 Lietern . Mein Stromverbrauch währe dann etwas höher aber die Pumpe müsste vielleicht auch nicht 24 Stunden laufen .Das müsste man dann Testen. Gruß


----------



## schimpjansen (18. Aug. 2016)

So Freunde der guten Unterhaltung ! Melde mich mit meinen nächsten Baufortschritten zurück ! Habe mir einen neuen LH mit Membranteller gebaut .Ist leider auf keinem Bild komplett zu sehen .Dann habe ich mir eine UV Lampe von Oase zugelegt mit 55 Watt . Die UV lampe betreibe ich jetzt mit meiner 12000 Lieter Pumpe und den LH lasse ich parallel mitlaufen. Habe noch einen Anschluss neu dazu laminiert.
Habe noch fragen
1 Wie lange würdet ihr sagen bis ich mit der Lampe die ersten Erfolge habe?
2 Mein LH ist ein 125er KG Rohr und eine 60Lieter Luftpumpe - Ich bin da die Pumpe mitsaugt mit dem LH Rohr nicht mehr unter der Wasseroberfläche und dadurch geht mir die Leistung vom LH runter. Soll ich besser auf 110 er KG reduzieren?
Wann und muss ich das __ Schilf in meinem Teich im Herbst zurückschneiden ?Und die Anderen Pflanzen? Seerose u.s.w


Meinen 7 Kois geht es gut glaube ich .Fressen gut und sind auch sehr Aktiv. Goldfische ist es mir gelungen von den 5 einen zu erwischen und wieder in den Teich meiner Mutter zurück zu bringen .4 Übrig

Besten Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2016)

So viel ist der LH Auslaß ja nicht über OK Wasser.
Da ist nicht der Fehler..

Es kann gut sein, dass ein LH mit Steigrohr in KG 160 (hatte ich nicht dazu geraten?)für ca. 30m³/h besser wären- oder Du müsstest einmal eine andere, stärkere Luftpumpe probieren. (gf. leihweise vom Händler des Vertrauens..)

Das wäre ggf. effektiver gewesen als eine Motorpumpe zusätzlich einzubauen.

Die Länge des LH kann es nicht sein- Du hast doch locker 1,5m LH- Baulänge von OK MEmbran bis UK Rohrbogen gerechnet?

Die UV nur in einem "Teilstrom" zu betreiben....kann weniger effektiv sein.

----

Auch wenn Bilder vom LH fehlen- die Halbkugel unten sieht interessant aus.
Was wurde denn da zweckentfremdet??? Tupper ist es nicht- oder?


----------



## schimpjansen (18. Aug. 2016)

Moin Thorsten ,

es ist ein Blumentopf . Ich musste einen zweiten Ausgang einbauen sonst hätte ich die UV Lampe von Oase nicht einbinden können .Und Tauch UVC is zwar besser aber mir gefällt das Ding von Oase einfach .Kann schön rausnehmen wechseln und es ist direkt im Edelstahlrohr verbaut .

LH ist ca 1,3 Meter Lang - mehr ging leider nicht .

Ja Teilstrohm kann sein aber 12000 Lieter ist doch wohl schon ganz gut oder? Eine Andere Luftpumpe  .Was denkst du denn ???  100 Lieter ?

Die UV Lampe wird mir doch bitte meinen Teich entlich klar machen oder habt ihr Zweifel?

Besten Gruß


----------



## Zacky (18. Aug. 2016)

Hi. Wenn Du mit einer zusätzlichen Pumpe 12000 Liter aus dem gleichen Schacht ziehst, wo auch der Luftheber sein Wasser bezieht - so sieht es zumindest aus - , dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass der Luftheber nicht ordentlich ziehen kann. Da Du mit der zusätzlichen Pumpe dem Luftheber das Wasser abgräbst, wird er auch nicht besser arbeiten können, denn so erzeugst Du unnötig Höhendifferenz und zum Anderen, erzeugt die 12000er Pumpe vermutlich mehr Sog, als der Luftheber, so dass hier das Wasser gar nicht so recht durch den Luftheber aufsteigen kann. Entweder Luftheber oder normale Pumpe - beides in einem Schacht geht nicht wirklich gut.

Es bringt auch nix, jetzt den Luftheber zu verkleinern und es wäre wohl eher auch noch ineffizienter. Kannst Du nicht die UVC von Hause aus in einen deiner Rückläufe von der Biokammer einbauen. Das Teil sieht doch nach einem 110er Querschnitt für Schwerkraft aus. Oder eine Tauch-UVC in den Luftheberschacht hängen. Dem Gfk dürfte es ja fast nix machen und das KG-Steigrohr vom Luftheber kann man leicht tauschen, wenn es mal zu spröde ist.

Wie Thorsten auch schon schrieb, eine stärkere Belüfterpumpe wäre zudem von Vorteil und ich glaube, darüber hatten wir auch schon einmal hier irgendwo im Thread geschrieben.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Aug. 2016)

1,3m müsste doch auch gehen....zwar nicht so ganz effektiv....aber sebst mit dem 1,1m langen KG200 LH mit einer Thomas 120HN...hatte ich 28m³/h im Versuch.

Bei den kleineren LH Durchmessern und Längen fehlen mir aber Messwerte.
Erstmal größere Luft Pumpe....oder eine zweite zum probieren dazukoppeln (T- Stück und Schlauchnippel aus 20 oder 25m PVC verklebt z.B. )
Dazu musst Du aber den Pumpen abzweig kurz dicht machen.

Sorry- bei all dem Geschreibsel hatte ich bei Dir nicht an den Platz für die UV gedacht- weil ich dachte im Oase- TF wäre eine Einsteckmöglichkeit...

Wie wäre es....mit eienr kleinen Filterkellererweiterung an der Rücklaufseite....
Vielleicht kann Dir jemand eien Edelstahlkiste fertigen, die Du in alle drei Rückläufe einbindest.
Dort kann man dann später.....eine Tauch- UV reinhängen.

Oder die Kiste vor den TF an den Einläufen....

Wird ja sonst langweilig.
-----

Blumentopf gefällt mir! Supi.
Und auch die mit GFK eingeklebten Rohre im Schacht- gut!

Nachteil hier ist wie Zacky erwähnte, dass die zum LH parallel arbeitende Pumpe das Wasser im LH Schacht etwas mehr absenkt und in der Biokammer etwas mehr aufstaut, wass dem LH selber etwas mehr Förderhöhe einbringt.

Kannst du ja mal messeen die Diff. LH Sammelschacht- Biokammer bei:
-LH alleine (Pumpenausass zumachen)
-Pumpe alleine (LH Auslass dicht machen)
-und beide "Pumpen" parallel


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2016)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Wie lange würdet ihr sagen bis ich mit der Lampe die ersten Erfolge habe?


so 1-2 wochen wirst du schon warten müssen, das wird dann von Tag zu Tag immer besser


----------



## schimpjansen (18. Aug. 2016)

Ich kann die UV Lampe nicht an einem Anderen Ort installieren und wenn ich den Zweiten ausgang dicht mache ist meine Arbeit mit der Lampe umsonst gewesen. Ich müsste die Grüne Kiste ausbauen und das hebe ich mir für in ein paar Jahren auf . Der Aufwand ist einfach zu groß im Moment.

Ja die Pumpe zieht den Wasserstand runter - allerdings zieht der LH ja das Wasser von unten und die Pumpe ist nur 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche !Es kann sein das der LH eine zu große Höhe ünberwinden muss.

Ich will den LH auch nur Optimieren da mein Trommelfilter nur 25000 Lieter schaft bei drei Zuleitungen (33000Lieter bei 4 Zuleitungen) .Damit bin ich dann im Optimalen bereich 12000Lieter die Pumpe und wenn ich das selbe mit dem LH schaffen würde währe das für mich OK. Ich denke mit 7Kois ist der Filter so dann OK.

Die UV Lampe arbeitet jetzt seit ein paar Tagen und ich hoffe dann in zwei Wochen ein paar schöne Bilder von der Scheibe zu machen !Wenn nicht dann währs ein Albtraum.
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2016)

wo jetzt mehr oder weniger Wasser durchgeht ist doch egal, hauptsache das hinten wieder was rausläuft - und auf ein paar m³ hin oder her macht das kraut auch ned fett 
eine Möglichkeit wäre es den LH + Pumpe getrennt laufen zu lassen -  
 geht ja nicht,  da ja das Wasser durch die jeweils andere Leitung in den LH-Schacht zurücklaufen würde, schade.


----------



## schimpjansen (22. Aug. 2016)

Also erstes Fazit. 25000 Liter Teich ,55 Watt UV Lampe, 12000Liter/Std Durchfluss durch die UV. Und innerhalb einer Woche habe ich eine Sichtweite von über 60 cm erreicht. Welch Freude !!! Vorher war die Sichtweite bei 0 -10cm !Seht selbst auf den Bildern. Denke in ein zwei Wochen wird sich das noch wesentlich verbessern.

Besten Gruß


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Da freu ich mich einfach mal mit Dir


----------



## schimpjansen (29. Aug. 2016)

Mein Teich wird immer klarer durch die UV Lampe .Mann kann jetzt bis zum Grund gucken und sieht auch die BA wieder. Mein Problem ist das ich doch dummerweise damals 5 Goldfische3 eingesetzt habe. Schwerer Fehler ich weiß. Die Sache ist die das aus 5 jetzt schon jede Menge geworden sind . Meine Dame hat jetzt schon 20 Kleine rausgefangen und 7 Mittelgrosse ,Große .3 Mittelgrosse sind noch drin. Wie werde ich am besten Herr der Lage? Denkt ihr das ich die alle mit nem Kescher rausbekomme???

Besten Gruß


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das ich die alle mit nem Kescher rausbekomme???


Bei mir klappt es auf jedenfall nicht vollständig. Zwischen den Pflanzen verstecken sich immer welche


----------



## RobDust (4. Sep. 2016)

Mit leckelis an der selben stelle füttern. Das merken die sich. Teilweise kommen meine schon mit offenen Mäulern zu der Stelle wo ich fütter wenn ich nur den garten betrete... Die verfressenen biester  
Dann den Kescher rein. Bzw vorher schon an der Stelle bereit halten


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Sep. 2016)

Mal ein paar Bilder .Das Wasser ist klar und man kann alles sehen bis zum Grund. Leider sieht man es auf den Bildern schlecht und auf der Scheibe spiegelt sich die Sonne. Wenn man Live davor sitzt kann man durch den ganzen Teich schauen .Einfach Super ! Werde aber noch ein Sonnensegel drüber spannen und dann noch einmal Final Bilder in diesen Thema posten .Besten Gruß


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Sep. 2016)

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Mai 2017)

Moin,

habe meinen Teich nochmal komplett leer gepummt um die Goldfische rauszubekommen und ich wollte mir nochmal die BA ansehen. Goldfische sind jetzt auch raus bis auf einen .Ich habe mich mehrfach vor das Teichfenster gesetzt und geguckt - ich glaube es ist wirklich nur einer den versuche ich noch mit dem Kescher zu erwischen. Ich weiß nicht wo der noch gesessen hat. Lieter konnte ich jetzt auch messen Dank Wasseruhr und es sind fast 25000 Lieter.


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Mai 2017)

Neue Fenster Bilder


----------



## schimpjansen (3. Mai 2017)

Nach einer Woche Glasklares Wasser .Ich habe den TF auch nochmal 1 cm tiefer gesetzt . er läuft jetzt wesentlich besser.


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2017)

Da kannst Du doch wirklich zufrieden sein, mit Deiner Arbeit. Die Mühe hat sich wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Mai 2017)

"Großes Kino" .
In meinem nächsten Leben...für Koi Hochteich mit Fenster!

Wie alt ist denn der ASAGI? der mit den graublauen Schuppen oben und dem "Rot" unten?
Entwickelt der noch mehr "Rot"??


----------



## schimpjansen (4. Mai 2017)

Ich habe keinen Schimmer .Ich habe 5 Fische von meiner Mutter übernommen (ca.10000Lieter Teich) und 2 von meinem Onkel (ca.1500Lieter).Die Älteren Kois von meiner Mutter sind bestimmt schon 20 Jahre alt und 2 Orange,Schwarzen sind Nachwuchs gewesen denke ich 12 Jahre. Ich werde auch keine weiteren Kois mehr einsetzen .Ich denke auch das der Teich noch größer sein sollte als meiner. Ich muss allerdings sagen das die Fische seit dem sie bei mir sind wesentlich leuchtenere Farben haben. Liegt vielleicht am Wasser oder am teuren Futter.

Ich spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken noch eine andere Kleine Fischsorte mit in den Teich zu setzten .Allerdings nur wenn die Goldfische wirklich alle raus sind und ich eine Sorte finde wo ich nicht das Problem mit der Überpopulation habe. Es währe schön wenn man vor dem Fenster noch andere Fische sehen könnte. Hatte schon an Bitterlinge gedacht aber wenn ich immer wieder neue einsetzten muss macht es auch nicht so viel spaß und ich weiß auch nicht ob die das so toll finden wenn die keine __ Muscheln zum ablaichen haben


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2017)

schimpjansen schrieb:


> Ich spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken noch eine andere Kleine Fischsorte mit in den Teich zu setzten


da sind auch kleinere Arten dabei: http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfischerei/fischlexikon

z.B. 
__ Gründling
__ Moderlieschen
__ Elritze 
Stichling


----------

